#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-01
<alex--> OerHeks: slaap je?
<GodFather16> привет
<GodFather16> как взломать рамблер почту?
<alex--> I want LAMP + FTP + Samba + Bittorent + a nice user interface + media server + NAS features + some gameservers + synchronisation between some folders/files + backup-system. What do you suggest then, FreeNAS, Ubuntu or something else?
<StefandeVries> First of all, try Dutch.
<StefandeVries> Second: Ubuntu
<alex--> Ik denk jullie snappen het zo ook wel. :P
<alex--> Ik wil LAMP + FTP + Samba + Bittorent + makkelijk te bedienen interface + media server + NAS functies + paar gameservers + synchronisatie tussen een aantal mappen/bestanden + backup-systeem. Wat is daarvoor het beste, FreeNAS, Ubuntu of iets anders?
<StefandeVries> Ik snap het als tweetalige, maar er zijn hier genoeg mensen die alleen Nederlands spreken én het is per slot van rekening een Nederlandstalig kanaal. :)
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu Server lijkt me een goede oplossing.
<alex--> Ik zit te tweifelen tussen freenas en ubuntu server
<StefandeVries> Heb je al voor- en andelen bij elke optie gezocht?
<StefandeVries> nadelen*
<alex--> Ja, freenas snap ik niet hoe het werkt, webmin is beperkt en ssh snap ik ook niet.
<StefandeVries> SSh-kennis is denk ik vitaal voor serverbeheer.
<alex--> StefandeVries: en voor een nas?
<StefandeVries> Da's ook een server ;)
<alex--> ja, maar ik heb toch liever klikklik
<alex--> Inplaats van alles te hoeven typen
<StefandeVries> Daar heb ik dus geen ervaring mee, helaas. Wie weet is er later op de dag iemand die wel grafisch serverbeheer doet, en je kan helpen. :)
<alex--> Het liefst met een webinterface vanaf een andere computer
<trijntje> alex--: ik denk niet dat er heel veel klik-klik beheertools zijn voor servers, die command line is je beste vriend!
<alex--> trijntje: ik vind van niet
<jk> freenas heeft een mooi web frontend
<jk> en het is een degelijk product
<alex--> Maar dat doet weer niet alles wat ik wil
<alex--> Waarschijnlijk
<jk> tja, ik wil ook wel eens iets dat ik niet krijg
<alex--> jk: zoals?
<jk> een helikopter en bijbehorend landingsplatform in mijn achtertuin
<Dykam> Weer wat ontdekt, je kan gewoon een linkje in nautilus in een map pleuren en hij gaat het downloaden
<Dykam> pleuren -> slepen
<StefandeVries> Sleur en pleur.
<Dykam> gvfs trekt er wel veel cpu voor :/
<alex--> jk: moet je genoeg geld hebben
<alex--> maar ik dacht dat linux gratis was
<jk> alex--: ik verdien dik geld met linux hoor, niks gratis aan ;-)
<alex--> Weet iemand waarom ik er telkens uitgegooit wordt?\
<StefandeVries> Nee. Misschien vindt de server je niet leuk. :P
<OerHeks> ja, je ping word niet beantwoord.
<alex--> Raar
<alex--> jk: hoe verdien je geld met linux dan?
<OerHeks> SLA afsluiten met iemand
<OerHeks> lesgeven
<OerHeks> iets moois mee schrijven en drukken en je boek verkopen :P
<OerHeks> en je verdient direct geld, omdat je geen licentiekosten hebt.
<alex--> hmm
<alex--> OerHeks: mag ik je een pm sturen?
<StefandeVries> Tuurlijk
<StefandeVries> <dat vindt OerHeks niet erg >:P
<StefandeVries> :P*
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of ik het erg vind ..
<OerHeks> daar is maar 1 manier om achter te komen.
<alex--> OerHeks: welke manier dan? :)
<imkes60> goede avond =)
<imkes60> ik ben een nieuwe usb stick met ubuntu aan het maken. Hopelijk werkt deze versie
<alex--> Ik gebruik te veel ubuntu
<alex--> Ik zit op windows, wil ik ipconfig doen
<alex--> Typ ik ifconfig
<alex--> En ik maar denken: waarom werkt hij nou niet
<imkes60> automatische vingers
<alex--> :)
<imkes60> ik zit te kijken naar 96% complete....
<alex--> 96% complete?
<imkes60> van de usb-create
<imkes60> klagende handen krijg je trouwens wanneer je teveel achter een toetsenbord zit
<imkes60> 99%!
<alex--> dat zit ik wel ja
<imkes60> ik in elk geval wel, maar het duurt wel een tijdje voor je je realiseert dat je er last van krijgt... wanneer je niet meer kan auto rijden ofzo ;-)
<imkes60> jammerrrrr deze usb stick doet het ook niet...
<lonki> gewoon minder typen
<imkes60> als programmeur????
<lonki> ik type alleen af en toe bdf in in linux, ik denk dat ik er een alias voor ga maken
<alex--> bdf?
<imkes60> precies
<lonki> imkes60, programmeurs moeten niet typen, die moeten nadenken
<alex--> hmm
<alex--> en het invoeren van scripts dan?
<lonki> bdf is bijna hetzelfde als df -H
<lonki> alex--, alles wat je meer dan twee keer moet doen ga je automatiseren als het mogelijk is
<alex--> dat ken ik :P
<imkes60> klinkt alsof je dan toch een toetsenbord moet gebruiken, voor die ene keer
<lonki> als je dat kent en nog veel moet typen doe je het nog niet zolang :-)
<imkes60> lonki: en wat doet df -H?
<lonki> imkes60, bijna hetzelfde als bdf :-)
<imkes60> grijns
<imkes60> hangt er vanaf hoelang lang is
<lonki> gewoon even opzoeken, is goed voor je kennis
<lonki> man df
<lonki> en man bdf
<imkes60> vermoeden had ik al. meestal krijg ik te horen "dat staat in de wiki"
<lonki> als je een hp-ux hebt
<lonki> imkes60, het is een zinnig antwoord, anders leren mensen niet
<imkes60> op het moment heb ik alleen nog maar een virtualbox met ubuntu erin
<lonki> daar werkt man df ook hoor
<imkes60> somige mensen kunnen echter hun gedachten niet altijd even duidelijk opschrijven. "Want dat snapt iedereen toch wel"
<lonki> imkes60, ik kan het prima omschrijven, maar jij typt sneller man df in dan ik het ga uitleggen
<imkes60> ging het ook niet om
<imkes60> mijn gedachten dwaalden gewoon af
<lonki> Frankfurt am Main in eine Woche. Flitsbesuch.....
<lonki> herstel, fout kanaal
<lonki> $ apropos disk |grep space
<lonki> df (1)               - report file system disk space usage
<lonki> snmpdf (1)           - display disk space usage on a network entity via SNMP
<lonki> dus, man df 1
<imkes60> waar komt die 1 trouwens vandaan? zonder lijkt het hetzelfde te leveren
<OerHeks> +1 ?
<lonki> imkes60, er zijn bepaalde manpages die in 1 tot N man groups vallen, 1,3,5 en 8 zijn veel gebruikt
<lonki> vandaar de 1 (in dit geval). vermoedelijk zitten er geen manpages in andere groepen
<lonki> OerHeks, en dat wist jij niet? Ga je schamen jij googleplus fan :-)
<OerHeks> ik weet dat er meer dan 1 man pages zijn, doch gebruik van 5 en 8 wist ik niet.
<OerHeks> manual lezen is ook een les.
<imkes60> ok, het werkt vandaag nog niet, en aangezien ik blijkbaar vandaag weer teveel getikt heb ipv nagedacht, is het de hoogste tijd dat ik met het tikken ophoud
<imkes60> prettige avond =)
<OerHeks> jammer dat het niet lukt, succes verder.
<imkes60> probeer het morgen ofzo gewoon weer verder
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-02
<OerHeks> Samba updates http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1182-1/
<t36> hallo, als ik een programma wil installer via sudo apt-get install krijg ik volgende foutmelding:
<t36> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<t36> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<t36> De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<t36> E: Pakket hl2250dnlpr moet opnieuw geïnstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden.
<t36> kan er iemand mij helpen?
<Bernhard> goedenavond
<OerHeks> :-)
<Bernhard> iemand verstand van ubuntu server nginx php5fmp mysql
<hansw> wat is je probleem?
<Bernhard> mhh zoek meer iemand die mijn processen kan begeleiden..
<hansw> zoals, installeren, veiligmaken, etc..?
<Bernhard> ben bezig om e.e.a. op te zetten.. datacenter, eigen servers, security, performance  e.d
<Bernhard> inderdaad.
<hansw> je kunt me altijd huren, start tarief is 80 euro per uur, maar dat is wellicht offtopic hier
<OerHeks> :P
<Bernhard> haha.. als het geld kost kan ik je niet gebruiken.. :)
<OerHeks> ik ben duurder, 256 ex B.T.W.
<hansw> dan moet je het zelf uitzoeken en met echte vragen komen in dit kanaal
<hansw> OerHeks, reken eens niet zo bitwise :-)
<Bernhard> ja komt nog wel.. als ik het zo hoor denk ik dat ik meer support krijg op ubuntu-server
<hansw> Bernhard, maar zonder dollen, ga beginnen en stel je inhoudelijke vragen
<hansw> of ga daar vragen ja, kan ook
<Bernhard> kan je beter even persoonlijk informeren via pm..
<hansw> maar ik vermoed dat als je iemand gratis zoekt die de boel voor je opzet dat je dan soortgelijke reacties krijgt
<Bernhard> opzetten is niet nodig heb alles al draaien.. ubuntu server, ngix, php, mysql de website. heb altijd gewerkt met windows maar dat kan ik niet genoeg opschalen met de de website die ik heb..
<hansw> opschalen kan met alle oss'n
<hansw> os'n
<hansw> mits je model klopt
<hansw> mijn ervaring zegt dat je andere problemen hebt
<hansw> teveel cpu op je queries
<hansw> een te lastig model voor performance
<Bernhard> oja.. :) met apache onder windows haal ik maar 20000 pageviews terwijl ik nu met nginx 180.000 pageviews haal (simulatie)..
<hansw> dat is per uur neem ik aan?
<Bernhard> ja met 2 opteron processors op het mainboard (die lopen dan op 60%)
<hansw> en je hebt ook een fallback die het overneemt als je dat nodig hebt?
<hansw> je data is redundant per x minuten?
<hansw> je hebt een stroomvoorziening die ook gewoon doorgaat ondanks testen met nood aggregaten?
<Bernhard> dat is ongeveer 300 users tegelijkertijd online.. Ben dus al aan het kijken naar loadbalancing via meerdere server en eventueel de database op een aparte server..
<Bernhard> Ja inderdaad.. heb redudant 1 gigabit lijnen in het data center.
<hansw> ik zou eerder denken aan 2 databases die elkaar updaten ;-)
<hansw> en dan nog keuzes als synchroon of asynchroon
<hansw> ....
<Bernhard> mijn opzet wordt anders.. 10 websites die werken binnen 1 database..
<hansw> laat me raden, je hebt de rechten ook allemaal op database nivo gegeven en niet op tabel, functie en trigger nivo?
<hansw> user www-data kan dus overal bij?
<Bernhard> dat moet dus nog opgezet worden. de reden dat ik hier kom kijken is om wat meer info te krijgen over security..
<hansw> Bernhard, daar mag je me voor inhuren, dat is een per geval scenario. Maar een goed startpunt is owasp.org
<hansw> dus flink lezen als je geen geld wil uitgeven
<Bernhard> bedankt voor de tip
 * hansw gaat slapen, morgen weer druk 
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-03
<SpadXIII> kan iemand mij helpen bij het oplossen van dit langzame netwerk probleem? mijn (bedrade) internet verbinding is super traag (nu download met ~15kb/sec, terwijl het locaal 100Mbit en naar buiten 10/10Mbit is). Ik het gegoogled en kwam op een aantal 'oplossingen': ipv6 uitzetten, MTU aanpassen (automatisch -> 1472), andere netwerkkaart drivers (RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller, ubuntu laadt standaard r8169, ik heb
<SpadXIII>  deze geblacklist en r8168 geinstalleerd) . Geen van deze oplossingen lijken te werken.. :\
<SpadXIII> output van lshw en ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/Em1rxJeJ
<mvn071> kun je differencieren tussen je local net en internet; b.v. met iperf ?
<mvn071> naar een andere machine met linux oid ?
<mvn071> of anders pingen naar je router met flodding (-f) grotere/kleine package size (-s)
<mvn071> post ff output van dmesg en tail -n 100 /var/log/messages in  een pastebin
<mvn071> SpadXIII above....
<SpadXIII> mvn071: geen andere linux machines hier, wel osx en win7, beide geen probleem met snelheid (beide hebben rond de 6 tot 8Mbps up- en download)
<mvn071> ping van naar die machines loopt goed?
<mvn071> heb je slechte kabels/switch port uitgesloten?
<SpadXIII> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/fYwE4teT
<SpadXIII> ik heb zojuist idd een andere kabel gepakt .. de mac loopt via wireless (naar zelfde router) en de win7 pc zit op dezelfde switch naar de router
<mvn071> pak anders ff de kabel van win7 ....
<SpadXIII> zal ie niet leuk vinden :)
<mvn071> :
<mvn071> :)
<mvn071> test verschil per kabel ff met ping -f <ip> router
<mvn071> geeft grove indicatie
<SpadXIII> even checken
<mvn071> zit die realtek netwerkkaart onboard ? Heb je evt een pci slot pcie-slot over en een extra netwerk kaart om te testen (realtek heeft niet de beste reputatie)
<SpadXIII> onboard idd, en nee, geen losse netwerk kaart beschikbaar
<SpadXIII> de win7 pc is qua hardware identiek
<mvn071> verder zou je andere modules kunnen uitproberen, zoek even met lsmod modprobe
<mvn071>  find  /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/net/
<mvn071> en je kan de diepte in door custom kernel te bouwen
<mvn071> voor een snelle oplossing kun je mogelijk beter even een kaartje kopen (intel oid)
<mvn071> evt kan je ook spelen door hem even vast op 10/100/1000 half/full duplex testen....
<mvn071> zoek verder in de man man pagina van ifconfig
<mvn071> Ik hoop dat je dit je help. ik heb geen tijd nu voor een full debug sessie,
<SpadXIII> andere kabels werken niet echt .. zelfs andere muur connectie geprobeerd, maar die doet het niet ofzo
<mvn071> SpadXIII, oke, dat pleit voor een lokaal probleem op die machine.
<SpadXIII> ik denk het ook ja, ik kom er alleen niet achter wat
<mvn071> evt kun je ook kijken met interrupt problemen voor die kaart maar dat blijkt niet uit je dmesg output... (bios, top, dmesg)
<SpadXIII> volgens mij werkt het idd gewoon prima, maar is er ergens een software matig probleem dat dit veroorzaakt
<SpadXIII> ik laat het wel voorlopig zo .. het "werkt" alleen niet snel .. toch bedankt :)
<mvn071> blond vermoeden is de nic of de driver, dus sneller oplossing is andere nic, duurdere (in tijd) in spitten, googlen, disk even uitproberen in machine waar win7
<mvn071> op staat
<mvn071> oke succes
<SpadXIII> kan misschien ook ff checken via een (andere?) linux op usb ?
<SpadXIII> naja, tijd voor lunch!
<mvn071> liever disk... sluit ander kernel versies modules uit
<mvn071> lunch !
<mvn071> of beter::: beiden testen als het verschil uit maakt!
<SpadXIII> mvn071: misschien nog een (rare!?) "bevestiging" dat er iets mis is op deze pc (ik gok softwarematig): ik kreeg een vreemde ingeving: download een bestand met wget op een in virtualbox geinstalleerde ubuntu server: ~275kb/sec .. ik doe datzelfde (met wget) op deze pc zelf: ~25kb/sec
<mvn071> waar draai virtual box?
<mvn071> t
<SpadXIII> op dezelfde pc
<SpadXIII> op de pc die dus met 25kb/sec download ..
<mvn071> bijzonder ja.... bridged of nat je virtual box ?
<SpadXIII> bridged
<SpadXIII> ook met vast ip ingesteld in het os
<mvn071> ik zou die test 100x draaien, en kijken of die fluctureerd
<mvn071> watch <test>
<mvn071> en ik ander scherm tail -f /var/log/messages
<SpadXIII> op de pc of in virtualbox?
<mvn071> watch "dmesg | tail -n 10"
<mvn071> beiden ... :)
<mvn071> en watch ifconfig eth0
<SpadXIII> watch .. dat commando kende ik nog niet
<mvn071> en als root:  mii-tool eth0
<mvn071> ook onder watch
<mvn071> die beter handig :)
<SpadXIII> in de dmesg zie ik tussen 2 virtualbox-gerelateerde berichten "device eth0 entered promiscuous mode"
<mvn071> puur on infomatie te verzamelen....
<mvn071> gebruik je carp / tcmdump ?
<mvn071> of wireshark ?
<SpadXIII> ehm.. ken die niet :)
 * SpadXIII is nog relatief nieuw in linux/ubuntu
<mvn071> carp zou zijn ucarp in linux
<mvn071> promiscule modus is sniffing
<mvn071> SpadXIII, blijkbaar heb je wel ambitie om het leren :)
<SpadXIII> tuurlijk wel :)
<mvn071> tcmdump/wireshark zijn packet sniffers... ucarp vor load balancing / high avilibiltie setup
<mvn071> toch even ter test je disk over zetten, geeft je goed inzicht tussen hardware / software. En sosms kost het tijd om dingen te leren
<SpadXIII> je bedoelt de hd ff in de andere pc drukken?
<mvn071> ja !
<mvn071> goed moet meer ff verder ....
<SpadXIII> ik zie geen rare meldingen of andere veranderingen in de watch-es
<SpadXIII> download gaat locaal met 25 - 40kb/sec nu en in virtualbox (Tegelijk) met 300 - 350kb/sec
<SpadXIII> naja, tijd om wat nuttig werk te doen.. thx
<OerHeks> ah 25 kb + 300 kb tegelijk .. dat lijkt me normaal, dat de client prioriteit krijgt ?
<SpadXIII> OerHeks: ik krijg nu ook 25kb/sec terwijl virtualbox volledig afgesloten is
<OerHeks> normaal zou dan de download omhoog gaan, ligt aan de bron ?
<SpadXIII> zelfde bron (netbeans)
<jpjacobs> SpadXIII: ik weet niet of ge veel afweet van tcp/IP, maar misschien kan je eens kijken met wireshark wat er misloopt op je netwerk
<jpjacobs> of er veel pakketjes afvallen etc
<jpjacobs> ofdat er een toepassing is die je hele lijn dicht trekt, ...
<SpadXIII> jpjacobs: weet er niet veel van nee .. daarnaast geeft ifconfig aan dat er geen packets dropped/errors zijn
<jpjacobs> hmmm kijk misschien eens naar het iftop programma
<jpjacobs> allee, dat is natuurlijk allemaal als we aannemen dat er niks scheelt met je NIC.
<SpadXIII> iftop, die had ik idd geinstalleerd vanmorgen
<SpadXIII> ik zie veel leuke MacBook-Pro namen op het netwerk hiero :)
<SpadXIII> en dat er een sterke verbinding is naar m'n quassel server (extern) .. maar als ik die uitzet, dan gaat de snelheid van de download niet omhoog
<jpjacobs> zitten er nog andere pcs op het netwerk?
<SpadXIII> flink wat ja
<jpjacobs> en andere pcs downloaden wel aan normale snelheid (op hetzelfde net?)
<SpadXIII> niet de optimale snelheid, maar wel ongeveer 5 tot 7 keer zo snel
<OerHeks> network restart is natuurlijk niet netjes tijdens download.
<SpadXIII> je bedoelt de router een schop geven?
<OerHeks> nee, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<OerHeks> je router een schup geven zou ik alleen doen, als jij de enige user bent.
<SpadXIII> hmm.. geeft melding dat het deprecated is en vervolgens: "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<SpadXIII> ifup/ifdown niet beter te gebruiken?
<OerHeks> oei, je hebt 2 interfaces dus, vbox en je host.
<SpadXIII> jep
<OerHeks> je vbox image staat nu uit ? dan zou restart wel moeten kunnen ..
<SpadXIII> vbox staat uit inderdaad
<OerHeks> het is een gedachte hoor, je zou hogere download moeten krijgen, automatisch, tenzij andere clients in je netwerk de bandbreedte gebruiken ..
<SpadXIII> ik zal morgen ochtend meteen nog een keer proberen iets te downloaden
<SpadXIII> het maximale wat ik gehaald heb, is ongeveer 120kb/sec
<SpadXIII> en dat met een 10/10 Mbit lijn...
<jpjacobs> ge moet denken dat 10 Mbit maar ongeveer 10/8 Mbytes / sec zijn he dus 125, in het beste geval
<SpadXIII> ik heb thuis 15/2 (ziggo) en daar download ik met 1825kb/sec
<jpjacobs> wacht ... 1.25Mbytes/sec
<SpadXIII> ja :) dus ongeveer 1000 ~ 1100 kb/sec moet te halen zijn
<jpjacobs> ma da is dus echt als ge naast de centrale zit he ... das het theoretische maximum
<SpadXIII> ik zit nog geen 10meter van de router vandaan .. gebouw staat midden in de binnenstad .. maargoed, ik ben al blij met 500+ kb/sec
<hansw> re
<StefandeVries> re
<OerHeks> prompt
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> Job Strijken done 0 error.
<hansw> OerHeks, een nette vouw in de broek?
<OerHeks> natuurlijk, als nieuw :-D
<hansw> dat is bij versleten jeans wat lastig gok ik
<hansw> die draag ik meestal :-0
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-04
<SpadXIII> re: langzaam internet discussie van gisteren --> wow.. volgens mij is de switch gewoon stuk .. ik sluit de kabel rechtstreeks op mijn pc aan: bam! snelheid: 1.05 mb/sec
<SpadXIII> andere netwerkkabels, switch reset, en de snelheid is nu 70kb/sec .. zonder switch: 1mb/sec ... go figure
<OerHeks> ah netjes
<SpadXIII> zelfs speedtest.net zegt dat ik nu op een 9,5/4,5 Mbit internet zit.. ipv 1/3 Mbit
<SpadXIII> nu is 't alleen de vraag of een nieuwe switch het probleem verhelpt
<OerHeks> dat bewijs je net, kabel rechtstreeks
<SpadXIII> een nieuwe switch kan ook problemen geven :)
<SpadXIII> maar ik denk dat ik dan beter een router er tussen kan zetten: gelijk afgeschermt van het overige netwerk hiero en een firewall
<OerHeks> 2e router zou ik niet doen.
<SpadXIII> de 1e router heb ik geen controle over .. netwerk van het gebouw hier
<SpadXIII> maar waarom niet? wat zou beter zijn?
<OerHeks> gewoon een goede switch kopen.
<SpadXIII> wat voor een bedoel je? ik ben niet zo thuis in de hardware
<OerHeks> gewon een goede, een switch hoeft niet zo duur te zijn.
<SpadXIII> ik heb nu een 8poort 10/100 sitecom switch
<makesa> ik heb een printer probleem kan iem me helpen?
<makesa> Hp laserprinter is inactief -/usr/lib/cups/backend/hp failed
<makesa> Terwijl ik twee weken gelden og wel kon printen. Heb bij mijn weten niets veranderd
<makesa> Ik krijg wel steeds meldingen op het beeldscherm dat hij de job has started
<rikembregts> Hallo :)
<hanswpad> oi
<citiskyline> in nederland kan man gemakkelijk zonder auto en alleen met fiets in groote staden wonen?
<OerHeks> jaa, of alles per paard en wagen, kan ook goed
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> gewoon een vraag ik heb het ook al op het openmsx kanaal gegooid probleem is dat de app openmsx bij fullscreen mijn bijde monitoren pakt . andere app niet zo als movie player
<lordzett> hmm ha vindt al iets op inet meer hebben er last van
<JanC> klinkt als een bug in openmsx?
<lordzett> SDL+dual screen+fullscreen
<JanC> lordzett: ik meen me te herinneren dat één v/d Xorg devs er over klaagde dat de "fullscreen"-implementatie in SDL "braindead" was...  ;)
<lordzett> JanC, hmm
<lordzett> tja
<OerHeks> jeuj alfa 3 is uit > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha3
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-05
<alex--> hoi
<_Ian> hi
<alex--> :)
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Als je naar schijfgereedschap en dan naar Bestand>Aanmaken>Raid-array. Waarvoor is dat?
<lord4163> Ik heb het meerdere malen geprobeerd maar krijg alleen maar foutmeldingen ;)
<lord4163> Moet gaan doei
<Jurgentje> Hoi... is hier iemand met wat ervaring met LCMS? (icc profielen en zo)
<lord4163> hallo
<lord4163> Ik kan niet inloggen op webmin, wat is de standaard gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord?
<_Ian> dat is gewoon je standaard username en password
<lord4163> ja maar dat lukt niet
<lord4163> fail to login...
<OerHeks> komt dit na een update lord4163 ? webmin staat bekend dat die
<OerHeks> een puinhoop kan maken
<lord4163> heb hem gewoon geinstalleerd net
<lord4163> in ubuntu 11.04
<lord4163> maar kan alleen niet inloggen :(
<hansw> dpkg -reconfigure webmin
<lord4163> fabian@fabian-VirtualBox:~$ dpkg -reconfigure webmin dpkg: error: tegenstrijdige acties -e (--control) en -r (--remove)  Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;  
<hansw> of --reconfigure
<hansw> man dpkg
<jk> dpkg-reconfigure
<jk> om het verwarrend te houden :)
<hansw> :-)
<hansw> dpkg<tab><tab>
<lord4163> ok
<lord4163> ik denk dat hij bezig is?
<hansw> blijven denken, dat helpt :-)
<lord4163> fabian@fabian-VirtualBox:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure webmin Webmin install complete. You can now login to https://fabian-VirtualBox:10000/ as root with your root password, or as any user who can use sudo to run commands as root.
<lord4163> ik hoop dat het waar is wat hij zegt :P
<OerHeks> hansw liegt niet.
<lord4163> helaas
<hansw> OerHeks, als je denkt helpt het, want wellicht denk je dan na een minuut dat het niet helpt en ga je het anders doen
<hansw> en uiteindelijk helpt het dan wellicht :-)
<lord4163> ohw wacht
<hansw> jeee, stromend water op mars, daar hebben ze het beter dan in afrika
<lord4163> :(
<lord4163> nee ook niet
<lord4163> stomme login dingen -_-
<lord4163> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<jk> ach joh, het is toch veel leuker zonder webmin :P
<lordzett> lo
<lord4163> zoveel werk met mdadm begrijp daar niks van lol
<Jurgentje> Hoi... is hier iemand met wat ervaring met LCMS? (icc profielen en zo)
<hansw> lcms of lms?
<Jurgentje> lcms
<Jurgentje> lcms profiler
<hansw> ah, een lmc op een cms :-)
<hansw> maar hoe moeilijk kan het zijn?
<Jurgentje> kleurbeheer
<Jurgentje> heb calibratiekaarten besteld die werken met lcms (lprof in 't software center)
<Jurgentje> maar ik kan de calibratiecode niet inladen
<hansw> bel even naar support dan zou ik zeggen
<Jurgentje> is geen support bij
<Jurgentje> is open source programma bij ubuntu
<hansw> geen idee, sorry,
<Jurgentje> http://tinypic.com/r/70ypfq/7
<hansw> het heeft geen manual?
<Jurgentje> yep... maar screenshot op de site komt niet overeen met screenshot in Ubuntu
<hansw> wellicht een andere versie, zoek even in de manual of die mensen op irc zitten. of mail ze even
<Jurgentje> https://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=146038  <- screenshot op de site (gecompileerd onder windows) ... zie de knop [...] uiterst rechts vlak onder de figuur (waardoor je dan profielen in het IT8 Target kunt toevoegen)
<hansw> wellicht een andere versie, zoek even in de manual of die mensen op irc zitten. of mail ze even
<Jurgentje> nope, versie in Ubuntu zou overeenkomen met laatste versie die te downloaden is
<Jurgentje> heb me net ingeschreven op hun mailinglist... hoop daar een antwoord te krijgen :s
<lord4163> lol eigenlijk is het heel simpel om raid op te zetten via terminal
<OerHeks> softraid ?
<lord4163> yup
<lord4163> Kan je geen raid opzetten met EXT4?
<lord4163> alleen EXT2?
<OerHeks> moet wel mogenlijk zijn, ext4
<lord4163> Ben ff weg
<alex--> OerHeks: pm
<OerHeks> hoi
<Idroy_> hoe haal ik eigenlijk gmusicbrowser uit het sound preference paneel in xcfe?
<lord4163> Hoe kan ik mijzelf rechten geven zodat ik de raid array kan gebruiken?
<FOAD> Ik doe "sudo service portmap start" en ik krijg "start: Job failed to start". Help?
<FOAD> Met "service portmap start" krijg ik "start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.95" (uid=1000 pid=26933 comm="start portmap ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))"
<FOAD> Wie helpt me met de oplossing?
<exalt> hello, kan iemand me hier helpen met een intel video probleem ?
<Terminator> intel en video..
<Terminator> tss
<Terminator> :P
<Terminator> sorry exalt, ff een nutteloze reactie ;)
<Terminator> ik ga weer ff gamen :P
<burn> :>
<exalt> Terminator: wacht
<Terminator> ja?
<exalt> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/bewijsvoorterm.png/
<Terminator> tss
<Terminator> ja, ik kan ook fotosoepen..
<Terminator> 2,9 had je! :P
<Terminator> haha, heerlijk laptopje hoor ;)
<Terminator> wat kostte dat ding?
<Terminator> ik wil ook zo een..
<Terminator> Lenovo ftw!
<exalt> het halve huis van mn ouders verfen was 1.
<Terminator> hmm
<Terminator> de andere helft is zeker al gedaan?
<Terminator> :P
<exalt> toen vonden me ouders dat ik mocht lenen :P en nu moet ik dat ding afgaan betalen :D
<Terminator> o_O
<Terminator> haha
<Terminator> hmm, maar mocht je van hun lenen dan?
<exalt> op voorwaarde dat ik het halve huis verfde wel ja :p
<Terminator> ahja
<Terminator> daar kreeg je niet eens een halve laptop voor? :P
<Terminator> had je ff moeten door onderhandelen ;)
<exalt> hah
<exalt> verfen is leuk joh
<Terminator> ok :)
<FOAD> Kan het even naar offtopic jongens, ik zit nog vol spanning te wachten op iemand, wie dan ook, die mij wil helpen.
<Terminator> lijkt me goed FOAD :)
<OerHeks> geinige pagina > http://www.google.com/ads/preferences/
<hansw> hoe is ubuntu met tablets? werkt dat een beetje?
<hansw> heb nu een ipad en moet zeggen dat het wel wennen is maar ook wel voordelen heeft
<Gotiniens> ik ben ook aangenaam verrast door de iPad
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een iPad 2, en dat werkt goed genoeg. Ubuntu is nog niet op vele tablets te installeren.
<OerHeks> ubuntu en tablets ..
<Gotiniens> al vind ik hem nog steeds te duur
<OerHeks> multi touch is intressant, maar nog niet perfect :(
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de mijne cadeau gekregen
<hansw> StefandeVries, ik ook :-)
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, ik ook hoor, anders had ik zeker geen ipad gekocht, als ik al een tablet had
<hansw> naja, over 3 jaar mag ik hem voor 1 euro overnemen
 * OerHeks is over 10 dagen jarig, joepie ...
<Gotiniens> ik moet zeggen dat ik hem nog nooit aan een ubuntu machine heb gekoppeld
<hansw> OerHeks, je krijgt een ipad? :-)
<OerHeks> nee, liever zo'n asus tablet
<OerHeks> android 3.1
<hansw> OerHeks, mijn asus eee is lekker, maar toetsenborden maken kunnen ze niet. hoop dat ze goede tablets maken
<StefandeVries> Mijne is een handige performancetool met GarageBand en sheetmusicapp
<StefandeVries> Dat mist Ubuntu nog echt om een goed tablet-OS te zijn
<StefandeVries> Naast een goede UI ><
<OerHeks> dat zou met unity toch de richting zijn ?
 * Gotiniens heef reason en de korg ims-20 voor de ipad
 * StefandeVries heeft een Korg Kronos :P
<StefandeVries> OerHeks: ik denk nog steeds van niet
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, veel te profesioneel voor mij :P
<hansw> StefandeVries, heb ubuntu nog nooit gezien op een tablet
<StefandeVries> hansw: er zijn mensen die het hebben geport naar seen paar specifieke tablets
<StefandeVries> Gotiniens, je weet niet wat je mist. En ik ben zelf ook geen pro. Alleen een goede hobbyist. ;)
<Gotiniens> http://www.teenageengineering.com/products/op-1 <-- die is ook ontzettend vet imho
<Gotiniens> StefandeVries, ik ben zelfs geen slechte hobbyist :P
<Gotiniens> moet nog ontzettend veel leren
<Gotiniens> heb niet echt opgelet met het weinige muziek les wat ik had
<jk> !weekend++
<JanC> hansw: ze maakten in Thailand enige jaren geleden al tablets met Ubuntu...   ;)
<JanC> kostte paar honderd euro of zo...
<JanC> wel geen multitouch en zo  ;)
<hansw> JanC, dat multitouch is wel lekker
<JanC> dat zal wel, alleen had toen nog niemand dat voor een aanvaardbare prijs ☺
<hansw> dat kan een probleem zijn ja :-)
<hansw> ik moet zeggen dat apple wel enorm heeft nagedacht over de interface
<JanC> hun Surfboard is ook wel geinig: http://www.norhtec.com/products/surfboard/
<JanC> nostalgie naar de 1980s met PC-in-je-tobo  ;)
<hansw> nice :-)
<JanC> zelfs met TV/composite out in optie voor 10 € extra  ;)
<JanC> 10 USD
<hansw> ja, doet je denken aan de commodore enzo :-)
<JanC> hansw: ze verkopen nogal veel aan minder rijke landen denk ik
<hansw> vandaag zijn wel allemaal minder rijk
<JanC> beetje 100 dollar laptop, maar dan een commercieel bedrijf en minder blabla  ;)
<hansw> idd
<hansw> gisteren hoorde ik op de radio dat het goed ging met pensioenfondsen, vandaag ging het slecht me ze
<hansw> allemaal stemmingmakerij
<alex--> Wat is beter, ubuntu server of debian server?
<Gotiniens> depends
<Gotiniens> beide hebben voordelen
<alex--> zoals?
<hansw> alex--, soms 'lijkt' debian wat achter te lopen, ze zijn wat conservatief
<alex--> debian zou juist sneller zijn
<alex--> met updates
<alex--> dan ubuntu
<hansw> dat komt omdat debian veel werk doet voor ubuntu en ubuntu sneller dingen gaat goedkeuren
<alex--> dus wat kan ik beter kiezen als server os?
<hansw> dat wat bij je software past
<alex--> webhosting en 1 gameserver
<alex--> in principe alles
<hansw> dat zegt niets, kan je ook op windows doen
<hansw> of op hpux
<hansw> of appe
<alex--> ja maar ik wil het in een datacenter
<hansw> apple
<hansw> alex--, heb je die kennis al dan?
<alex--> misschien
<hansw> alex--, wat voor datacenter? welke iso specs?
<alex--> iso specs?
<hansw> dat bedoel ik
<hansw> alex--, is geen schande hoor, maar ga je inlezen, volgens mij is dat een herhaling van mijn  advies
<alex--> Ik wil gewoon een leuk servertje :)
<hansw> ga je inlezen, weet waarom je a of b kiest, laat dat niet door ons beslissen
<hansw> of kom met inhoudelijke vragen
<hansw> zelfs als het gaat om of a danwel b beter is moet je jezelf verdiepen
<alex--> debian wordt mij van alle kanten aangeraden
<hansw> dat is niet inhoudelijk
<hansw> ik kan je adviseren en debian laten gebruiken (dat doe ik voor alle linux servers) en vervolgens gaat er iets mis en geef je mij de schuld. Huur iemand die verstand heeft van wat jij wil of ga het zelf leren
<hansw> tarief is 100 euro per uur ofzo, dus zelf leren is goedkoper. Bedenk wat je wil doen, wat je wil bereiken en hoe snel je dat wil
<alex--> wil een server voor webhosting en een paar gameservers
<JanC> gebruik wat je meest gewoon bent te gebruiken
<alex--> ubuntu
<alex--> maar heb al debian besteld :P
<JanC> al lijken Ubuntu & Debian wel heel erg op elkaar, dus dat valt wel mee
<alex--> ja
<hansw> alex--, maar wat nu als een klant een rewrite rule op apache wil, gaat debian dat voor je oplossen of moet je dat zelf doen? en kan ubuntu dat dan beter of is debian daar sterker in? :-)
<alex--> ik heb geen klanten  :)
 * hansw is een beetje gemeen op de late vrijdag avond
<alex--> ik ga er weer vandoor
<hansw> succes
<hansw> eigenlijk hoor ik niet thuis in ubuntu support channels, ik laat mensen teveel zelf uitzoeken ;-)
<hansw> kick me gerus JanC
<hansw> gerust
<Gotiniens> nou
<Gotiniens> wat je bedoelde had je wel gelijk in :P
<hansw> Gotiniens, dank :-)
<Gotiniens> het verschilt ook heel erg per software die je wil gebruiken
<Gotiniens> voor sommige pakketten is ubuntu LTS zelfs te oud
<Gotiniens> dan moet je dus al een extra repro toevoegen
<hansw> voor sommige dingen is debian ook te oud, ligt aan de versie overigens
<Gotiniens> precies
<Gotiniens> maar ken genoeg omgevingen waar het "achterlopen" van debian geen enkel probleem is
<hansw> Gotiniens, heb er ongeveer 30 draaien :-)
<Gotiniens> en kan me zelfs voorstellen dat er omgevingen zijn waar het een pre is :P
<Gotiniens> dat bedoel ik ;)
<hansw> van etch tot squeeze
<Gotiniens> ik ga in bed liggen trusten
<Gotiniens> nog ff internetten met de iPad ;-)
<hansw> ook al een ipad
<hansw> ook voor niets?
<OerHeks> ik ben niet echt jaloers.
<hansw> jawel, dan ben je echt wel want je wil er ubuntu opzetten
<OerHeks> hmmm
<OerHeks> ja
<hansw> niet? :-)
<OerHeks> ik vind het prachtig om te zien, ben benieuwd hoe het ontwikkeld. maar nu aanschaffen, nee.
<hansw> ik zou het zelf ook niet kopen nee
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-06
<linze> goeie morge
<Alex--> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoi Alex--
<Alex--> Kan ik Ubuntu installeren op een iPhone?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<Alex--> Htc?
<StefandeVries> Dat is waarschijnlijker, maar geen garantie. Google is your friend.
<Alex--> :)
<bernhard1> wil mijn disks clonen met DD
<bernhard1> via fdisk -l zie ik wel beide disks. ze zijn het zelfde type/formaat. Hoe weet ik nu welke ik als source moet nemen ?
<OerHeks> ik neem aan, dat je bron de sda1 is ?
<OerHeks> dus je doel sdb  ?
<bernhard1> hoe kan ik dat zien ? met fdisk -l zie ik de zelfde disk info..
<bernhard1> behalve dan dat die bij sda zegt doesnt contain a valid partition table
<OerHeks> je weet zeker dat je doel hdd nog leeg is ?
<OerHeks> dan zou sda je doel zijn, als het Sata is, sluit de datakabels andersom aan.
<bernhard1> ja heb op 1 disk server geinstalleerd en die andere is niew/leeg
<OerHeks> je zou er ook niet van kunnen booten, als grub niet op de 1e hdd staat
<bernhard1> fysiek weet ik wel wel disk leeg is.. het gaat mij om het commando fdisk -l
<bernhard1> die geeft aan dat er twee disks zijn.. sda en sdb maar de disk zijn het zelfde.
<bernhard1> ik start op met knoppix livecd omdat de disks unmounted moeten zijn voor dd..
<OerHeks> sudo lshw -C disk
<bernhard1> dus via console tik ik fdisk -l en krijg dan als output die twee schijven
<OerHeks> die geeft ook de serial
<OerHeks> ik zou verder niet weten hoe je zeker weet welke disk je benadert
<bernhard1> ben er al achter door de server te starten met 1 disk en dan naar de disk identifier te kijken.
<bernhard1> nu gaat het er nog om dat ik het juiste commando geeft.
<viezerd> bernhard1: als je opgestart bent van live-cd, mount 1 van de 2 hdd's en kijk wat erop staat
<viezerd> leeg -> destination, vol --> source
<OerHeks> sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1
<bernhard1> sda is de lege sdb de geinstalleerde server
<bernhard1> het commando: dd if/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda                 is juist ?
<StefandeVries> dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda
<OerHeks> owja geen sudo op den liveCD
<bernhard1>  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<bernhard1> gaat stuk sneller
<StefandeVries> het eerste commando is niet fout :)
<stef_> Hallo, ik heb een ubuntu server met mysql en phpmyadmin, nu ben ik op een andere pc binnen hetzelfde LAN netwerk een programma aan het schrijven dat verbinding moet maken met die mysql database. maar ik kan geen verbinding maken. Kan iemand me helpen?
<stef_> niemand?
<JanC> geduldige mensen...
<hosoka> hallo
<hosoka> is er iemand die chromium gebruikt als browser en hoe multimedia te krijgen via welke mediaplayer ?
<HSL> hoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<HSL> ben eindelijk mijn 8.04LTS aan 't upgraden naar 10.04LTS maar 't upgraden hangt nu al best wel lang op Setting up javascript-common, is dat normaal?
<OerHeks> ja, dit kan, afhankelijk hoeveel applicaties en ruimte, best een tijd duren.
<OerHeks> zie je nog wel hdd activiteit (lampje) ?
<HSL> OerHeks: is er ook een manier dit op de CLI te zien?
<HSL> doe 't op een remote machine :)
<OerHeks> ow oke
<OerHeks> hmm niet dat ik 1 2 3 weet ..
<OerHeks> hoelaat ben je gestart ?
<HSL> 20 min geleden denk ik
<OerHeks> ow oke, niks aan de hand, zou ik zeggen.
<HSL> ben een paar keer weggelopen en dan stond er een config ding op me te wachten :)
<OerHeks> remote upgraden, ik heb dit nog nooit gedaan, eigenlijk. server neem ik aan ?
<HSL> jups
<HSL> als ik in "top" kijk gebeurt er niets :/
<HSL> dit is wel heel irritant zeg
<OerHeks> upgrade gebeurt in root, dus dat proces doet nu al iets ..
<OerHeks> had je een 2e terminal geopend ?
<HSL> zit in een screen
<HSL> 't stomme is
<HSL> als ik inlog via ssh zie ik dit: Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<HSL> hsl@ctu:~$ lsb_release -a
<HSL> No LSB modules are available.
<HSL> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<HSL> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<HSL> Release:	10.04
<HSL> Codename:	lucid
<HSL> best raar
<HSL> aangezien hij nog nieteens gereboot is :)
<OerHeks> ja, grappig
<HSL> nee, niet grappig :)
<OerHeks> geupgrade en wel, dat betekend die 3
<OerHeks> je kan toch geen service benaderen, nu ?
<HSL> ssh wel
<OerHeks> webserver o.i.d.
<HSL> webserver ligt idd plat
<OerHeks> en kernel ?
<HSL> ik type dit nu op dezelfde bak :)
<OerHeks> zou grappig zijn als je niet hoefde te rebooten...
<HSL> "At the end of the upgrade process you will be required to restart the server in order to boot into the new kernel. If you do not have access to the console of the system you are upgrading, you may need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default boot kernel to the newly installed 10.04 kernel. If this step is not performed your server may attempt to boot into the 8.04 LTS kernel and will hang.
<HSL> "
<HSL> hoe check je welke kernel er gebruikt wordt?
<OerHeks> dat zit nog in menu.lst
<HSL> uname -r doet het ook
<HSL> 2.6.15-26-amd64-server
<OerHeks> oude kernel nog
<OerHeks> nou, die zie je in de menu.list als default, als ik het goed vertaal
<HSL> aaaah,... found it
<HSL> hij hing op een ssl passphrase
<HSL> alleen liet het niet zien
<HSL> bij het typen van het WW liep hij door
<OerHeks> in de tussentijd is grub ook geupgrade, bij de desktop ..
<HSL> liep net een flink eind door,. nu hangt hij op pdns :)
<HSL> en nog steeds :/
<HSL> toch zonde: 21:27:36 up 424 days, 13:51,  9 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.10, 0.15
<HSL> Hij gaat ook altijd de RAID checken als je er niet op zit te wachten :)
<Gotiniens> of je filesystem
<HSL> kan hem cancellen,.. maargoed,.. 't zal toch ergens goed voor zijn.
<HSL> hij doet dit als de disk 30x gemount is zonder te checken
<viezerd> die 'elke 30 mounts' of 180 dagen is instelbaar, geloof ik
<Gotiniens> klopt
<Gotiniens> met tunefs als ik het goed heb
<HSL> 't rare is trouwens... als ik opstart loopt hij niet door tot de promt,.. maar alles werkt wel gewoon als ik inlog
<HSL> via ssh :)
<HSL> iemand enig idee hoe dit te fixen?
<HSL> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<OerHeks> locales niet goed geinstalleerd.. apt-get update && dpkg-reconfigure locales && export LANGUAGE="nl_NL"
<HSL> zelfde probleem blijft
<HSL> locale: Kan LC_ALL niet op de standaard-taalregio instellen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<HSL> Setting up mtop (0.6.6-1.3) ...
<HSL> dat werkt ook niet
<OerHeks> hebde ge nog geen nl translation updates ?
<hanswpad> oi
<OerHeks> hoi hans
<hanswpad> zo, hoe is het hier?
<Gotiniens> rustig
<OerHeks> best druk
<HSL> http://pastebin.com/nQcmYE8d
<HSL> iemand enidg idee?
<hanswpad> je mist qlocales
<hanswpad> locales
<HSL> "locales is already the newest version."
<hanswpad> wellicht n
<hanswpad> iet binnen het path te vinden
<HSL> en nog steeds niet,.. 't is toch wel heel irritant
<HSL> 't is ook raar, bij het opstarten loopt hij alle services af en doet na  * Starting web server apache2                                           [ OK ] helemaal niets meer
#ubuntu-nl 2011-08-07
<lord4163> Hallo!
<lord4163> Sinds gisteren is mijn muziek nogal een beetje ruisiger.... Weet iemand hoe ik het kan resetten? :P
<lord4163> Al gevonden! :)
<bernhard1> enig idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen ?
<bernhard1> After installing Ubuntu 11.4 server i get errors when booting. I have this issue on several disks (new and old one). It gives errors on the filesystem /boot . rdev/sda1 mountall fsck /boot [344] terminated with status 1 then: cannot write bytes: broke pipe (many times)then it boots to prompt and i can login: So i repair the hd with Knoppix cd. It says the /boot was unmounted not not cleanly.
<bernhard1> then it repairs. When i repair sda1 with the knoppix cd with the command fsck /dev/sda1 it is fixed. So the server boots fine. But once the server is shutdown once it will startup again with these same message: mountall fsck /boot [344] terminated with status 1 cannot write bytes: broke pipe Any clue how i can fix this ????
<OerHeks> misschien was die copy commando met 4M niet juist ?
<OerHeks> <bernhard1>  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=4M
<OerHeks> <bernhard1> gaat stuk sneller
<bernhard1> heb de zelfde error op een 74gb disk waar ik ubuntu al eerder op geinstalleerd heb..
<OerHeks> lijkt me duidelijk een clone-error
<bernhard1> mhh.. mij niet.. het gaat er gewoon om dat die mount /boot niet goed wordt afgesloten als de server uit gaat. Als ik die /boot read only maak heeft die die errors niet meer.. kennelijk wordt die mount afgesloten voordaar die klaar is met schrijven..
<hannie> Kan iemand die met Natty werkt mij even helpen met iets?
<trijntje> hannie: jawel
<ben_> Hallo
<ben_> Ik heb een vraagje ik heb een Fujitsu T901 aangeschaft alleen het touch screen werkt niet helemaal goed, met de pen werkt alles prima alleen als ik met vinger wil bedienen schiet de muis elke keer terug naar de linker boven hoek. weet iemand hoe dit verholpen kan worden
<hansw> navond
<hansw> he Cugel ook al een pad?
<Cugel> Dag Hans. Ja ik heb een iPad.
<hansw> wat gebruik jij voor irc trouwens?
<hansw> ik heb myirc ofzo, collogui is dat eigenlijk
<Critical> Wie kan me helpen met een probleem met USB webcam en wegvallen van WIFI signaal van USB dongle
 * JanC snapt niet zo goed waarom mensen een iPad willen  ;)
<JanC> Critical: zijn dat 2 verschillende vragen?
<Critical> Nee 1 vraag: als ik mijn USB webcam inplug heb ik geen WIFI signaal van mijn USB dongle
<JanC> Critical: ow, dat is best wel vreemd
<hansw> JanC, ik ook niet, maar de baas dacht dat het nodig was
<hansw> had liever zo'n android geval gehad
<JanC> Critical: zijn beide externe USB-apparaten?
<Critical> Janc: Ja, lijkt wel of USB signaal webcam het USB signaal WIFI dongle onderdrukt
<JanC> Critical: ik verwacht eerder een probleem met de stroomvoorziening
<Critical> Janc: Webcam is Logitech C310 en is USB en Wifi is een USB stick van Linksys de WUSB54GC
<Cugel> Ik gebruik LimeIRC. Niet ideaal maar werkt.
<hansw> cugel, ik zal eens kijken
<JanC> Critical: probeer eens om verschillende USB-poorten te gebruiken, en of het dan nog steeds zo is?  (of een powered USB hub, als je die hebt)
<Critical> JanC: ik dual boot nog met win7 en daar heb ik het niet
<JanC> oh
<JanC> dan is het helemaal vreend  :-/
<JanC> vreemd
<Critical> Jep: had het met UB 10 en nu met 11 nog steeds
<JanC> UB 10 / 11 ?
<hansw> als je een gewone pc hebt dan hebben de poorten achterin wellicht iets meer ampere
<hansw> zie ook janc's opmerking over een hub met power
<Critical> Ubuntu 10 en 11
<hansw> of stop ze in een usb3 poort
<JanC> Critical: die bestaan niet, wel 10.04, 10.10 & 11.04  ;)
<JanC> versienummers van Ubuntu zijn jaar.maand
<JanC> en er zijn 2 versies per jaar
<JanC> (meestal in april en oktober dus)
<Critical> Hansw: power is geen issue met win7 dus dan verwacht ik geen hardware probleem
<JanC> Critical: tenzij de driver in Windows een hardware-bug omzeilt
<hansw> dat zou zomaal kunnen ja
<Critical> Beide zitten in de achter kant van mijn pc. , ik heb nog wel een poort aan de voorkant
<hansw> je hebt een interne wifi?
<JanC> je kan eens proberen met andere poorten; als dat wel werkt is het mogelijk een probleem met stroomvoorziening
<hansw> geen usb modem dat via wifi connect/
<Critical> Hansw: USB Wifi stick
<JanC> als Windows dat kan omzeilen is het wel nuttig om daar een bug over te melden  ☺
<hansw> Critical, zet hem op een andere pc hub
<hansw> usb hub
<Critical> Zal even proberen de cam in de voorkant te drukken
<JanC> de meeste desktops hebben minstens 2 USB controllers
<JanC> hoe de aansluitingen daarover verdeeld zijn verschilt soms wel
<hansw> voor/achterkant zijn redelijk vaak verschillende hubs
<JanC> soms zijn ze ook anders verdeeld, maar goed  ☺
<hansw> fallback naar 1.1 kan ook een probleem zijn
<Critical> okay ik probeer het even, als ik weg ben dan weet je waarom...
<hansw> bottleneck probleem :-)
<hansw> JanC, idd, is schreef ook redelijk vaak :-)
<JanC> hansw: fallback naar 1.1 zou geen probleem mogen zijn
<hansw> JanC, zelf ondervonden. 1.1 device in dezelfde hub liet een schijf ook op 1.1 draaien
<Critical> hansw: dat zou goed kunnen want op 1.1 doet de wifi dongle het niet
<hansw> externe usb schijf dus
<hansw> powered 2.0 hub ging prima
<JanC> heh, dat is een hardware bug dus  :P
<Critical> Cam zit nu voorin
<hansw> JanC, zou goed kunnen
<JanC> hansw: let wel, vroeger waren daar soms problemen mee in linux
<JanC> als de usb 1.1 driver eerder laadde dan de usb 2.0 driver
<hansw> JanC, niet alleen met linux :-) apple kende dat ook
<JanC> maar tegenwoordig zou dat niet meer mogen
<JanC> anyway, USB levert normaal 0.5A (zonder self-powered hubs/devices)
<JanC> maar dat zou IMO ruim voldoende moeten zijn voor WiFi/webcam
<hansw> Using 147 MB of your 7612 MB
<hansw> tsss, ik krijg die mailbox maar niet vol
<JanC> hansw: ik kan wel even helpen, als je wil?  ;)
<hansw> JanC, ik had vroeger spamtrap dozen :-)
<hansw> daar lukte het wel mee
<JanC> mwah, LKML en zo helpen ook wel hoor
<hansw> maar dan niet via google enzo
<hansw> lkml las ik nog toen men usb in kernel's ging patchen (alan cox). tegenwoordig nog zeer zelden
<JanC> en uiteraard kan je even je mail doorgeven aan die kennis die graag "grappig mails" forward  :P
<hansw> ow, die meuk krijg ik niet per mail maar op facebook enzo
<OerHeks> Ctritical ook al eens uw usb muis in een andere poort gedaan ?
<hansw> critical is weg oer :-)
<OerHeks> ow weer telaat vandaag :(
<hansw> zo, morgens eens kijken wat we in het hotel kunnen hacken :-)
<OerHeks> je sporen van pay-tv uitwissen ? foei !
<hansw> hoezo uitwissen, die kunnen ze niet lezen :-)
<hansw> of zijn ze zo slim om eindelijk te spoofen mac adressen in de versleuteling te stoppen?
<OerHeks> iedereen over op IPv6, en dan snel wat beters verzinnen.
<hansw> men was 8 jaar geleden al bezig met ipv6 only connecties
<OerHeks> ieder apparaat zijn eigen IP
<hansw> dat lukt nog achter nat voor 99 procent van de mensheid :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-30
<jvg98> Goedendag! Hopelijk kan ik nu wél naar boven...
<inktvis75> hi all
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<inktvis75> :)
<nagataka> ola
<Luckiboy> Hallo inktvis75
<lord4163> Hoi
<nagataka> Hoi
<Luckiboy> hoi lord4163
<jvg98> Ik chat vanaf mijn Ubuntu live-cd! :-D
<nagataka> yay! \0/
<jvg98> Bevalt me goed.
<nagataka> goed te horen =]
<jvg98> En die Swansong.. ;-)
<jvg98> Brb, Ubuntu installeren!
<nagataka> gl :)
<UndiFineD> :)
<jvg98> TY ;)
<rulus> Ok. Niet alledaagse vraag in de stijl van bash.org: ik ben een machine kwijt..
<rulus> Ik kan er in via reverse ssh (over internet) en hij werkt prima, maar ik weet niet meer waar hij staat.
<rulus> Tips om hem terug te vinden?
<nagataka> eeh.. output het geluid van de hd over speakers
<rulus> heeft geen speakers
<nagataka> ook geen interne? dat je hem van die irritante piepjes kan laten maken? :)
<rulus> nee helaas, het is een alix
<nagataka> zegt me niets =] Dus ook geen cd speler?
<rulus> nop
<rulus> wel drie ledjes :P
<nagataka> eeeeh... das nog een uitdaging dan :D
<rulus> ja :(
<rulus> en aan het IP adres heb ik ook niks, hij is online via gsm
<nagataka> http://www.twam.info/hardware/alix/leds-on-alix3d3 xD
<rulus> ja, die kan ik bedienen ja, maar dat haalt niet zoveel uit :P
<nagataka> wel knap van je om hem kwijt te raken xD
<rulus> ik kan misschien proberen achter de cell tower id te komen, dat geeft toch al een indicatie, maar dan moet ik mijn verbinding eerst sluiten en dan kan ik er niet meer in via ssh
<rulus> zou dat dan al moeten scripten :/
<rulus> jah, ik ben hem niet kwijt geraakt, was collega :P
<nagataka> lol =]
<rulus> ik heb uit de logs al kunnen halen wanneer hij geplaatst is, maar niet waar natuurlijk
<harrieklomp> doe het licht uit en zoek de ledjes
<rulus> hij staat niet hier harrie, dan moest ik niet zoeken :P
<nagataka> en kun je niets met het ip adres?
<rulus> nee, het is een 3G verbinding
<rulus> kan dus overal in het land zijn
<nagataka> oohja.. zei je idd al
<jvg98> Hij is nú aan het installeren, maar wat is Firefox snel! :-)
<rulus> zou de provider eventueel niet kunnen zien waar hij ongeveer zit adhv. cell tower triangulatie/trilateratie?
<RawChid> hoske: hier dus ;)
<hoske> ik zie het :D
<hoske> dank je!
<hoske> vraagje dus:
<hoske> hoe zit het met de drivers van de laptop bij installatie van ubuntu?
<jvg98> Hij is geinstalleerd! Ik hoor bij Ubuntu! ;-)
<RawChid> De meeste drivers worden automatisch geinstalleerd hoske
<hoske> ok, ik ga eens testen :)
<jvg98> Nu alleen nog maar restarten...
<hoske> installatie is voltooid en moet worden herstart! tot dadelijk?
<RawChid> Twee mensen tegelijk voor het eerst Ubuntu installed? :P
<harrieklomp> heel goed juist :)
<RawChid> Inderdaad
<harrieklomp> het verbaast me dat IRC nog zoveel gebruikt wordt
<nagataka> het is een perfect medium harrie.. lekker snel :)
<hoske> hallo
<nagataka> Welkom terug :)
<harrieklomp> wat zul je nu fijn kunnen computeren :)
<jvg98> Ik kan de weg niet vinden in Ubuntu. :|
<[Linuxfan]> ik heb ubuntu 10.04  de letters in vir. tty zijn te groot hoe kan ik ze kleiner maken
<UndiFineD> console tools geloof ik
<Glaasje> hallo!
<OerHeks> hoi Glaasje
<Glaasje> heeft er iemand ervaring met het rechten systeem van Ubuntu/Debian? :P
<Glaasje> ik bedoel dus chmod
<Glaasje> ;)
<OerHeks> Stel je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<Glaasje> ik heb al een tijdje een raspberry pie (die op Debian draait) maar nu wil ik er torrents op gaan downloaden...
<Glaasje> maar zodra hij begint te downloaden krijg ik acsess denied
<Glaasje> :(
<Glaasje> Ps: Ik heb Transmission zo ingesteld dat hij de bestanden automatisch op een externe hdd plaatst
<OerHeks> chmod 755 /folder -R
<Maikel> chmod 777 werkt het altijd :)
<Glaasje> ik zal eens kijken.. ;)
<Glaasje> mmm...m'n pi reageert niet meer :P
<Glaasje> .....
<Glaasje> daar is ie weer! :D
<Glaasje> eens kijken..
<Glaasje> chmod 775 doet het niet :(
<Glaasje> ik bedoel 755 :P
<Maikel> chmod 777?
<Maikel> trap je wel heel die folder voor iedereen open he
<Glaasje> ?
<Glaasje> met 777?
<Glaasje> mmm... die ander doet het ook niet...
<OerHeks> owner-group-others .. 755 is dan beter.
<Glaasje> weer wat geleerd :)
<CasW> Dan moet je ook nog chown -R jijzelf /folder
<Maikel> idd
<Maikel> 777 is wel heel evil
<Maikel> of als iemand lsatrb heeft gedaan
<Maikel> ook grappig
<StefandeVries> /folder of folder?
<StefandeVries> Tenzij die folder in de root staat.
<CasW> /pad/naar/folder ;)
<StefandeVries> Beter.
<Glaasje> mmmm...
<Glaasje> chown: changing ownership of `/music': Operation not permitted
<Glaasje> en dat met sudo...
<Glaasje> ik ben een 'gewone' user
<FOAD> Het pure spul, dus zonder de luser.
<Glaasje> ?
<Maikel> sudo su
<Maikel> en dan doen
<Maikel> superuser!
<Glaasje> mmm
<Glaasje> eens proberen...
<Glaasje> :P
<Glaasje> nee nog steeds permission denied... O_O
<Glaasje> *huilt*
<Glaasje> #-#
<[Linuxfan]> hoe krijg ik groene letters in het virtuell tty tot tty6 net als vroeger
<Maikel> google ff naar bash colors
<[Linuxfan]> Maikel bash colors  het is echt veel maar welke moet ik gebreuken
<Maikel> ?
<Maikel> groen
<Maikel> google ff op bash color green?
<Axerz> hello
<Axerz> een belangrijke vraag: Mijn broertje heeft op mijn ubuntu computer macbuntu gezet. Dit is niet compatable met utility en nu is die hele launchbar (zo heten ze toch, waar al je programma's opstaan ). En nu wil ik weten, kan ik via het normale mappensysteem bij de  terminal komen
<Luckiboy> /usr/bin/
<Luckiboy> of gewoon de toetsencombinatie Cntrl - alt - t
<Axerz> oh nee... "failed. The script is not able to determine what version is currently installed exiting.."
<Axerz> iemand een idee wat ik moet doen?
<trijntje> hey Axerz
<trijntje> heb je een link naar waar dat macbuntu vandaan komt?
<Axerz> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<UndiFineD> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/ ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Axerz> tenminste, dat bestand heeft dezelfde naam als het bestand op mijn desktop, dus ik denk dat dat het is
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: de laatste keer dat ik macbuntu gechecked heb, was dat een nogal amateuristische aangepaste versie van ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<trijntje> laatste update een jaar geleden, dus die zal niet met de huidige versie van ubuntu kunnen werken
<pmjdebruijn> geloof me
<pmjdebruijn> dat wil je ook niet
<Axerz> ik liet iemand anders op mijn cmoputer,  maar ja...
<pmjdebruijn> toen was het tenminste rotzooi van de bovenste plank
<pmjdebruijn> grens aan opzettelijk je ubuntu saboteren
<UndiFineD> ubuntu doet nu veel meer zelf voor mac
<trijntje> Axerz: ik zou mn broertje terughalen om je pc te fixen ;)
<Axerz> buurjongen
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: als je echt macbuntu geinstalleerd hebt, raad ik je sterk aan ubuntu even opnieuw te installeren
<Axerz> En mijn bestandeN?
<pmjdebruijn> daarvoor heb je backups he
<pmjdebruijn> en USB hardeschijven etc
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: http://blog.pcode.nl/2012/07/30/missing-memory-card-icons-on-ubuntu/
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: de grotere vraag is waarom laat je iemand anders zoiets op je machine installeren :)
<trijntje> Axerz: heb je al de uninstall geprobeerd?
<pmjdebruijn> destijds sloopt macbuntu sommige dingen onomkeerbaar IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> nja, "onomkeerbaar", alles is natuurlijk omkeerbaar, maar niet makkelijk
<trijntje> och, het is een poging waard
<Axerz> Het is Ubuntu, en aangezien hij openshot nodig had, vertelde ik hem mijn wachtwoord.... Dacht, verander het later wel
<Axerz> ja, dan krijg je de foutmelding
<Axerz> wacht... even iets proberen, mijn systeem is toch al verkloot
<pmjdebruijn> trijntje: als er zotzooi achterblijft, gaat het vroeg of laat een keer stuk bij een update of upgrade
<trijntje> maar ze hadden dat script wel ff zo kunnen maken dat het abort als het niet op ubuntu 10.10 draait ,dat zijn echt 2 regel werk
<pmjdebruijn> en dan zoek je je murf
<trijntje> pmjdebruijn: das waar
<pmjdebruijn> trijntje: zelfs als het goed installeert zooit het aan dingen waar het niet aan zou moeten zooien
<pmjdebruijn> tenminste dat was destijds
<pmjdebruijn> basically houd je altijd een gesloopte doos over, alleen merk je dat pas bij updates en upgrades
<pmjdebruijn> misschien dat de laatste versie niet meer zo erg is, maar ik zou er niet op rekenen
 * pmjdebruijn houd het niet bij
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: nja, dat is duidelijk dus een leermoment :p
<Axerz> nooit hem op een computer laten?
<Axerz> ok, deze poging was wel te hoopvol
<Axerz> misschien heeft hij: ./install.sh force ingetikt?
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: zoals ik al aangaf, mijn info over macbuntu is gedateerd, maar ik zou sowieso voor de zekerheid opnieuw installeren, dat weet je zeker dat alles in orde is
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: niet je wachtwoord af te geven :)
<Axerz> ja, maar dan ben ik al mijn files kwijt
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: gewoon kopieren naar een USB schijf
<pmjdebruijn> of zoiets
<pmjdebruijn> mogelijkheden genoeg
<trijntje> ubuntu one ;)
<trijntje> harddisk van je buurjongen stelen en die gebruiken :P
<Axerz> ja, hoe kom ik daar bij, want de launchbar ding is weg
<trijntje> kan je nog met ctrl+alt+t een terminal starten?
<Axerz> ja
<Axerz> die ziet er nu wel appelig uit, maar...
<Axerz> het is een terminal hoop ik
<trijntje> wat zie je als je 'who am i' in de terminal typt?
<Maikel> god
<Maikel> super user
<Axerz> axerz pts/4  (tijd,datum) (:0.0)
<Axerz> die harddisk stelen is wel een goed idee, maar die is zo goed dat ik hem beter kan gebruiken om hem voor de kop te slaan:P
<Axerz> (ik zit nu op een andere computer, dus moet alles overtypen)
<Axerz> maar, wat betekent die output?
<trijntje> Axerz: dat je dus wel in een terminal zit ;)
<trijntje> heb je een aparte partitie voor /home aangemaakt bij het installeren?
<Axerz> nou ja, er stond geen OS op, leeg ding, dus ik heb het gewoon alle ruimte gegeven
<Axerz> weet het niet zeker dus
<Axerz> maar, wat is de beste oplossing
<trijntje> hangt er vanaf van hoeveel data je een backup moet maken, en of je ook instellingen van programma's/ geinstalleerde programma's mee wilt nemen
<Axerz> er is niet veel geïnstalleerd
<Axerz> ik baal hier gewoon van
<trijntje> je kan met het volgende commando uitvinden hoeveel schijfruimte je persoonlijke map gebruikt
<trijntje> du -sh .
<trijntje> (vergeet de . niet)
<Axerz> 4,9G
<pmjdebruijn> dat is niet veel
<trijntje> dat valt mee, weinig data. Die zou je noge wel op een usbstick kunnen zetten, als je die hebt
<pmjdebruijn> past op een USB stick zelfs :)
<Axerz> hiermee bedoeelen 4,9 GB?
<Axerz> ah, na het verwijderen van twee onnodige dingen: 396M
<trijntje> das helemaal weinig, die kan je zelfs op ubuntu one zetten
<Axerz> hoeveel is ubuntu one dan/
<trijntje> 5G
<pmjdebruijn> inderdaad
<Axerz> maar, dit ding is er pas sinds gisteren, ik heb nog geen ubuntu one
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: ik zou het sowieso dan op safe spelen, en Ubuntu One gebruiken _naast_ een USB stick :)
<pmjdebruijn> of toch alleen een USB stick :)
<Axerz> ik pak wel even een cd ´ tje, mijn usb's zijn alelmaal in gebruik
<Axerz> goed, usb werkt ook al niet meer
<trijntje> hoezo denk je dat?
<Axerz> ah, even in en uithalen loste het al op
<Axerz> good, there we go
<Axerz> wacht... hoe verwijder/herinstalller ik ubuntu
<Axerz> ik haat mezel
<Axerz> f
<Axerz> kan iemand mij virtueel slaan
<harrieklomp> klap?
 * nagataka slaps Axerz 
<Axerz> thanks. Maar, hoe verwijder ik dit rotsysteem nou
<Axerz> (macbuntu bedoel ik)
<nagataka> ooh joy.. heb je die geinstalleerd ja
<nagataka> wat een ramp prog =]
<pmjdebruijn> gewoon overnieuw installeren, dan is het oude vanzelf weg
<pmjdebruijn> nagataka: ik hoor dat mijn data niet outdated is :)
<pmjdebruijn> Axerz: bij een nieuwe installatie vraag de installer je of je alles wat erop staat wilt weggooien
<nagataka> er staat een uninstall.sh in de map
<Axerz> die werkt niet
<Axerz> al geprobeerd
<nagataka> ooh joy
<trijntje> Axerz: je kan tijdens de installatie kiezen om 'ubuntu 12.04 opnieuw te installeren'
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou meteen even opnieuw partitioneren
<pmjdebruijn> en /home apart pakken
<trijntje> mwah, nergens voor nodig
<pmjdebruijn> meestal http://pastebin.com/eTF5m7CU
<pmjdebruijn> iets in die geest
<pmjdebruijn> nja bij een volgende reinstall is dat wel zo handig
<trijntje> blijven er niet altijd ouwe configuratiebestanden achter als je dat doet? Dan kan je problemen krijgen
<pmjdebruijn> in /home maakt zelden uit
<pmjdebruijn> plus wat ik meestal doe is
<pmjdebruijn> in /home m'n user directory /home/pmjdebruijn renamen naar /home/pmjdebruijn-old
<pmjdebruijn> de nieuwe installeren maakt dan gewoon weer een lege /home/pmjdebruijn aan die schoon is
<pmjdebruijn> en is daar makkelijk terug te moven whatever ik wil
<Axerz> install ubuntu 12.04 LTS alongside Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Why the hell would you do that?
<trijntje> eigenlijk is het 'install ubuntu 12.04 naast X', maar in dit geval is X dus ook 12.04 ;)
<pmjdebruijn> meestal oud and nieuw ja :)
<Axerz> ja, ok, ik vraag me alleen af wie dat nu ehct zou aanklikken
<pmjdebruijn> geen idee
<pmjdebruijn> de optie is er
<pmjdebruijn> niemand dwingt iemand om het te gebruiken
<pmjdebruijn> wordt mogelijk ook gebruikt bijv Ubuntu naast Fedora te kunnen installeren of zo
<Axerz> ik doe het op  deze naast windows
<Axerz> omdat ik niet al mijn bestanden wil kwijtraken
<Axerz> en done
<trijntje> lekker snel ;)
<harrieklomp> Daarom heb ik 2 schijven 1 voor linux en 1 voor data. Bij een herinstalatie binnen 1 uur weer helemaal klaar
<[Linuxfan]> virt. tty will ik graag zwart achtergrond en groene letters .. ik heb al gekeeken in websiten maar bang iets fouts te doen in barshrc
<UndiFineD> [Linuxfan], heb je het echt over de console tty of de terminal op de desktop, pts
<[Linuxfan]> nee buiten de desktop strg/alt/F1
<UndiFineD> tty console dus
<[Linuxfan]> juist
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
<UndiFineD> [Linuxfan], als je wilt uitproberen raad ik je aan een testgebruiker aan te maken en het in zijn .bashrc te doen
<[Linuxfan]> ik heb de website gezien .dat is moelijk .. om te doen voor een beginner
<Maikel> is niet zo moeijlk
<Maikel> kijk een snaar mijn ps1 instelling
<Maikel> PS1='\[\e[1;31m\][\u@\h \W]\$\[\e[0m\] '
<Maikel> deze is root
<Maikel> rood
<Maikel> ah en voor user
<Maikel> PS1='\[\e[1;32m\][\u@\h \W]\$\[\e[0m\] '
<Maikel> nu moet je nog zorgern dat die doorloopt en dan ben je klaar
<[Linuxfan]> ik weet wel als ik op de tty console ben . ik gaa mijn eigen aan melden als admin dan word de letters groen .
<UndiFineD> "The last color-set sequence, "\[\e[1;37m\]", is not closed, so the remaining text (everything typed into the terminal, program output and so on) will be in that (bright white) color. It may be desirable to change this color, or to delete the last escape sequence in order to leave the actual output in unaltered color."
<UndiFineD> dus, door de laatste kleur niet te sluiten blijft het zo
<UndiFineD> totdat de prompt weer komt met andere kleuren
<UndiFineD> of een andere kleur in een programma
<UndiFineD> ik wil mn trema's weer kunnen cre"eren, kan iemand me daar bij helpen ?
<OerHeks> dat gaat bijna goed.
<Alblasco1702> hoe installeer ik een nieuwe driver?
<UndiFineD> Systeeminstellingen > extra stuurprogramma's
<OerHeks> of in dash "stuurprogramma" tiepen.
<OerHeks> UndiFineD, met "usa with dead keys" krijg ik ook niet in 1x een trema
<OerHeks> alleen alt-gr + '  werkt direct
<UndiFineD> ook dat werkt niet bij me
<Alblasco1702> hoe doe ik dat in een terminal?
<Alblasco1702> met dash?
<OerHeks> Alblasco1702, waarom?
<OerHeks> gebruik gewoon het menu, makkelijk.
<Alblasco1702> ik heb geen ui
<Alblasco1702> op dat systeem
<UndiFineD> als je geen gui hebt, heb je ook geen grafische driver nodig
<Alblasco1702> grafische driver?
<UndiFineD> bedoelde je wat anders dan ?
<Alblasco1702> ik heb het niet over een grafische driver gehad.
<UndiFineD> er zijn verder weinig andere stuurprogrammas beschikbaar
<UndiFineD> dus wat bedoel je dan
<OerHeks> ja, maak er een raadsel van.
<Alblasco1702> een driver van een lan device die niet automatisch herkend is in de versie die ik heb maar wel bestaat
<UndiFineD> ok wat is het dan ?
<Alblasco1702> realtek gigabit
<UndiFineD> oja ... had het kunnen raden
<UndiFineD> realtek is nogal vaak realpech
<UndiFineD> er zijn 3 modules die in de kernel kunnen worden geladen
<UndiFineD> 8139too                32177  0
<UndiFineD> 8139cp                 27409  0
<UndiFineD> r8169                  62099  0
<Alblasco1702> kan ik gewoon r8169
<UndiFineD> modprobe <module>
<Alblasco1702> dacht een ko module nodig te hebben
<UndiFineD> dat is een kernel object (ko) module
<Alblasco1702> heb ik die niet nodig hiervoor?
<UndiFineD> dat zijn dezelfde
<UndiFineD> het is zo simpel als: $ sudo modprobe <module>  , zonder .ko erachter
<UndiFineD> daarna moet je netwerkkaart geconfigureert worden met networkmanager
<UndiFineD> of in /etc/network/interfaces
<UndiFineD> $ nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Alblasco1702> UndiFineD:  ok thnx dat laatste het configureren wist ik zat over de driver in.
<Alblasco1702> de "module"
<UndiFineD> lsmod toont je welke modules actief zijn
<Alblasco1702> ok
<OerHeks> kan je de module gelijk gebruiken?
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> modprobe laad hem voor je
<UndiFineD> de eth0 alias link met de module word automatisch aangemaakt
<UndiFineD> ja vroeger moest je dat handmatig doen :P
<OerHeks> nu, na een kernel update moet dit weder, toch?
<UndiFineD> nee, heb ik geen last van, eens geladen doe ik ook nogal eens een: $ sudo update-initramfs -uv
<UndiFineD> ik geloof dat ie dan de geladen modules meepakt
<UndiFineD> je kunt evt ook expliciet in /etc/modules zetten
<OerHeks> sorry dat ik doorvraag, ik heb hier zelf nooit mee te maken, maar ik kom dit nogwel eens tegen.
<UndiFineD> oh geen probleem, deel mn kennis graag
<UndiFineD> daarvoor zijn we hier ook toch :)
<OerHeks> het is om anderen rijk te maken, idd
<OerHeks> Ik werk zelf veel met beelden in mijn geheugen, dus daarom loop ik vaak manco met eigen drivers impementeren, te weinig 'gezien'
<UndiFineD> beelddenker ?
<OerHeks> Zoiets ja, dit begon met configuratie schermen, toen nog in een menu, nu in een tool.
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: heb het hele cardreader verhaal nu helemaal goed :)
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> netjes pmjdebruijn
<UndiFineD> blogje dan nu ook aangepast ?
<OerHeks> ik las iets ja.
<OerHeks> gooi het op launchpad :-)
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> moet eventueel nog een bug reporten
<pmjdebruijn> sommige dingen zijn ook voor mij situatie specifiek
 * OerHeks geniet nogsteeds van darktable >> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release
<OerHeks> oeps reklame
<pmjdebruijn> single lun cardreaders zijn vaak SD maar hoeven dat niet per-se te zijn bijv.
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: :)
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: ik raad trouwens sterk de release-plus ppa aan, ivm nieuwere Exiv2 and Lensfun
<OerHeks> heb je een url ?
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release-plus
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<OerHeks> kee
<OerHeks> oude weg, plus installeren ?
<pmjdebruijn> zou ik wel doen
<pmjdebruijn> heb trouwens ook een ppa voor een unity bug te fixen die darktable vaker triggered
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/unity-testing
<pmjdebruijn> binnenkort wordt unity 5.14 gereleased, en dan is dat niet meer nodig
<OerHeks> :)
<pmjdebruijn> welke camera gebruikte je ook al weer met darktable :)
<Alblasco1702>  ik heb nu de r8169 en 8139cp en 8139too geladen
<pmjdebruijn> wat is je probleem je realtek kaartje werkt standaard niet?
<Alblasco1702> ja
<Alblasco1702> dat is het probleem
<pmjdebruijn> normaal werken die kaartje pretty much altijd
<pmjdebruijn> als ik een gok moet doen, dan gok ik dat je een supernieuwe revisie van zo'n chipje hebt of zo
<pmjdebruijn> Alblasco1702: op 12.04 neem ik aan?
<pmjdebruijn> lspci | grep -i realtek  # wat zegt dat?
<Alblasco1702> 08.10
<Alblasco1702> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Alblasco1702> 03:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<pmjdebruijn> je ziet em ook niet in ifconfig ?
<pmjdebruijn> alleen 'lo'?
<pmjdebruijn>  lspci -nnm | grep -i realtek
<pmjdebruijn> wat zegt dat
<OerHeks> 8.10 Intrepid Ibex ?
<pmjdebruijn> het lijkt erop dat die 8168 simpel wel niet ondersteunt is
<pmjdebruijn> weg*
<pmjdebruijn> Alblasco1702: ik neem aan dat die gigabit onboard is? ik zou em gewoon uitzetten en een los Realtek kaartje kopen met een iets meer standaard chip erop
<pmjdebruijn> ik gok dat over een jaartje die 8168 vast ook wel standaard ondersteunt wordt
<pmjdebruijn> maar in de tussentijd is het verspilling van tijd om die werkend te prutsen
<pmjdebruijn> handmatig gecompile driver zijn namelijk ellende ivm updates/upgrades
<pmjdebruijn> en dat is een netwerk kaart echt niet waard, trust me
<pmjdebruijn> voor 10 EUR heb je een verlijkbaar kaartje wat wel werkt
<OerHeks> pmjdebruijn, broerlief heeft een Nikon f50 geloof ik, ik een eenvoudige exilim 12 mpixel
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: oh
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: je haalt gewoon JPEGs door Darktable heen
<pmjdebruijn> dat kan natuurlijk ook
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<OerHeks> Die van hem kan raw leveren.
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<pmjdebruijn> percies
<pmjdebruijn> voor /me is het bijna bedtijd
<pmjdebruijn> goedenacht
<OerHeks> bedankt en trusten pmjdebruijn
<UndiFineD> nog gelukkiger word je volgens mij van het kopen van een intel netwerkkaartje
<usertje> hallo. Ik probeer commands uit te voeren. Maar zelfs bij de simpelste commands zoals sudo apt-get install openshot krijg ik dit soort meldingen: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<usertje> wat moet ik doen?
<UndiFineD> usertje, heb je toevallig tegelijk synaptic of Ubuntu software centrum openstaan ?
<JanC> usertje: als je synaptic of een andere grafische pakketbeheerder open staan hebt, sluit dat dan af
<JanC> lol
<UndiFineD> heh JanC
<usertje> nee, heb ik niet
<UndiFineD> $ sudo dpkg -- configure -a
<JanC> eh, zonder die spatie na --
<UndiFineD> waarschijnlijk is een bepaalde voorgaande installatie niet helemaal goed afgelopen
<UndiFineD> klopt JanC
<UndiFineD> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<usertje> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<JanC> usertje: zeker dat er geen dpkg of apt of zo proces draait momenteel?
<usertje> hoe kom ik daar achter
<UndiFineD> ps aux |grep apt
<usertje> is er geen kill command ofzo?
<UndiFineD> ps aux |grep dpkg
<usertje> moet nu gaan, kom morgen weer terug
<usertje> ja, heel veel apt, hoe slui tik dat af?
<JanC> wat zie je precies?
<usertje> root      2599  0.0  0.0  60048  1824 ?        S    00:07   0:00 sudo apt-get install openshot root      2600  0.1  2.2  84292 45196 ?        S    00:07   0:02 apt-get install openshot root      2664  0.0  2.7  80084 56964 pts/3    Ss+  00:07   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 63 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.4ubuntu3_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/sgml-data_2.0.6_all.deb
<usertje> enz
<usertje> maar moet nu echt gaan
<usertje> ik kom morgen wel terug dnek ik
<UndiFineD> heh ms-corfonts vraagt of je akoord gaat met hun licentie ergens
<JanC> er was een tijd geleden een bug waarbij dat niet grafisch gevraagd werd
<JanC> moest je even Ctrl+C doen in de openklap-console van USC
<UndiFineD> waarschijnlijk is er dan ook ergens een dialog open
<JanC> of van Synaptic
<JanC> of van update-manager
<JanC> (ben vergeten welke  ;) )
<JanC> maar dat was voor de 12.04 release, dacht ik
#ubuntu-nl 2012-07-31
<fujisano> Confession
<fujisano> A woman takes a lover home during the day while her husband is at work. Her 9-year old son comes home unexpectedly, sees them and hides in the bedroom closet to watch. The woman's husband also comes home. She puts her lover in the closet, not realizing that the little boy is in there already. The little boy says, ' Dark in here.' The man says, 'Yes, it is.' Boy: 'I have a baseball..' Man: 'That's nice' Boy: 'Want to buy it?'  Man; 'No,
<fujisano> thanks.' Boy: 'My Dad's outside.' Man: 'OK, how much?' Boy: '$250'  In the next few weeks, it happens again that the boy and the lover are in the closet together. boy:'Dark in here.' Man: 'Yes, it is.' Boy: 'I have a baseball glove.' The lover remembering the last time, asks the boy, 'How much' Boy: '$750' Man: 'Sold.' A few days later, the Dad says to the boy, 'Grab your glove, let's go outside and have a game of catch.' The boy
<fujisano> says, 'I can't, I sold my baseball and my glove.'  The Dad asks, 'How much did you sell them for?' Boy: $1,000' The dad says, 'That's terrible to over charge your friends like that… that is way more than those two things cost. I'm taking you to church, to confession.'
<fujisano> They go to church and the Dad makes the little boy sit in the confessional booth and closes the door...
<fujisano> The boy says, 'Dark in here.' The priest says, 'Don't start that shit again; you're in my closet now.'
<pmjdebruijn> UndiFineD: gemiddeld werken die Realtek's prima, Intelletje zijn vooral leuk als het non-stop moet draaien of zo
<UndiFineD> pmjdebruijn, ik heb ze al jaren en ik heb er al jaren spijt van :P
<pmjdebruijn> want?
<UndiFineD> tja bij mij word het ook 24/7 gebruikt
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb Realtek's zelden zien falen
<pmjdebruijn> in tegenstellen tot (wired) Atherosjes etc
<pmjdebruijn> das echte rommel van de bovenste plank
<pmjdebruijn> die NICs corrupten gewoon keihard data omdat de checksum offload faalt, en de driver is zover ik weet nog steeds niet gefixt met een workaround
<UndiFineD> achja, in bedrijfssituaties ben ik ook verwend met kwaliteit, het is thuis dan altijd zo jammer als je de financien niet voor hebt
<pmjdebruijn> nja
<pmjdebruijn> dat valt toch mee
<pmjdebruijn> een Intel moederbordje met Intel NIC onboard is niet duurder dan een gemiddelde Asus plank of zo
<UndiFineD> oh, maar ik ben ibm gewend :)
<pmjdebruijn> mja das inderdaad onzinnig overpriced ja :)
<UndiFineD> hiervoor had ik een ibm xserver x226 als desktop thuis
<UndiFineD> 2 ghz, 3,5G mem, en de scsi vervangen door een paar sata schijven
<pmjdebruijn> en waarschijnlijk een hoop herrie :)
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> wat dat betreft is mn huidige fluisterstil
<Jan_> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<pmjdebruijn> morning
<harrieklomp> hier is altijd wel iemand die wil helpen
<pmjdebruijn> misschien
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: leg je probleem uit, en wacht even af :)
<Jan_> Ik kan mijn server niet meer bereiken
<pmjdebruijn> waar staat je server?
<Jan_> heb ge troubleshoot tot layer 2 ( mac )
<Jan_> in het zelfde LAN
<Jan_> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg43/scaled.php?server=43&filename=52065355.png&res=landing
<pmjdebruijn> dan log je toch lokaal in op de serveR?
<Jan_> ja
<Jan_> dat kan wel, met een beeld scherm
<Jan_> heb ik ook gedaan
<Jan_> alleen ik kan het niet meer bereiken via het netwerk
<pmjdebruijn> kan je wel bijv google pingen?
<pmjdebruijn> werkt bijv ping 8.8.8.8
<Jan_> kan geen eens de router pingen
<Jan_> omdat er geen arp entry's aanwezig zijn
<Jan_> op de server
<Jan_> en andersom kan ook niet want als ik arp -a op mijn router doe zie ik dit
<Jan_> 192.168.1.10     0x1         0x0         00:00:00:00:00:00     *        br-lan
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: sinds wanneer werkt dit niet meer op je server?
<Jan_> na een reboot
<Jan_> of de reboot werkte eigenlijk niet
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<Jan_> er gebeurde niks na een init 6
<Jan_> toen init 0 gedaan en weer handmatig aan gedaan
<Jan_> en toen begon het
<pmjdebruijn> erhm
<pmjdebruijn> init 6/init 0 zijn legacy commands
<pmjdebruijn> als je een machine wil reboot
<pmjdebruijn> gebruik je gewoon 'reboot'
<pmjdebruijn> reboot die machine eens met gewoon reboot
<pmjdebruijn> en na een reboot ben ik wel benieuwt wat 'dmesg | grep -i eth' zegt en 'ifconfig'
<pmjdebruijn> kan je op pastebin.com zetten
<pmjdebruijn> of mits overtypen veel werk is, maak een foto met je telefoon of zo, en zet die foto online
<Jan_> het inloggen is al een hel
<pmjdebruijn> want?
<Jan_> heb een te lang wachtwoord genomen die ik niet uit mijn hoofd ken
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<Jan_> maar zal ik even doen
<Jan_> even uploaden
<slacker_nl> heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik de nameservers uit NM kan trekken? Ik wil weten welke ik gebruik. In resolv.conf staat 127.0.0.1.. :(
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<inktvis75> slacker_nl,
<pmjdebruijn> omdat dnsmasq nu standaard gebruikt wordt
<inktvis75> standaard wordt dnsmasq gebruikt
<pmjdebruijn> je hebt nu standaard lokale cahcing
<inktvis75> maar dat hoef je niet perse te doen
<inktvis75> je kunt 2 dingen doen:
<inktvis75> in /etc/network/interfaces de nameserver opgeven
<inktvis75> of
<inktvis75> in dnsmasq.conf een forwarder instellen
<pmjdebruijn> mja, maar dan bypass je network manager, ik weet niet of dat een goed idee is op een desktop
<inktvis75> ik prefereer de laatste mogelijkheid
<slacker_nl> ik wil alleen weten welke nameservers ik gebruik
<slacker_nl> ik hoef ze niet in te stellen
<pmjdebruijn> /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground --no-hosts --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/var/run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dnsmasq.pid --listen-address=127.0.0.1 --conf-file=/var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf --cache-size=0 --proxy-dnssec
<inktvis75> /var/run$ cat nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf
<inktvis75> server=212.54.40.25
<inktvis75> server=212.54.35.25
<inktvis75> server=192.168.1.254
<pmjdebruijn> tada
<Jan_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/img20120731112305.jpg/
<Jan_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/805/img20120731112238.jpg/
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: eth1.10 ?
<slacker_nl> merci!
<Jan_> ja
<pmjdebruijn> en je hebt eth0 en eth1 in het zelfde netwerk zitten?
<Jan_> die staat in een vlan met de router wan interface
<Jan_> zodat eth1.10 gebruikt wordt voor externe users
<slacker_nl> inktvis75, pmjdebruijn: merci een hele boel
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: huh?
<Jan_> die heeft namelijk een extra wan ip address gekregen van ziggp
<slacker_nl> what happend to good ol' resolv.conf
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: ik weet niet of dat zo'n goed idee is
<Jan_> eth1.10 heeft normaal een 83.214.??.?? address
<Jan_> heeft altijd gewerkt dus
<pmjdebruijn> ik bedoel meer dat je je nogal wat complexiteit op de nek aan het halen bent
<inktvis75> slacker_nl, zowel met als zonder network manager kiezen een aantal distro's er voor om resolv.conf te laten genereren on the fly
<Jan_> ik ga dat nu niet in eens verandeen
<Jan_> ben een week of 1-2 mee bezig geweest om dat werkende te krijgen
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<inktvis75> in plaats van de oude methode om iets toe te voegen aan resolv.conf
<inktvis75> Jan_, 2 regels:
<slacker_nl> inktvis75: met resolvconf
<inktvis75> jep
<slacker_nl> resolvconf vinnik wel chill tbh
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: de vraag is waarom eth1.10 geen ip heeft nu... dhcp die faalt misschien
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<inktvis75> altijd verschillende subnetten gebruiken voor versch. vlans
<Jan_> nee lol
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: anyhow, ik trek me verder terug
<inktvis75> en 2: zorg dat je van de oude ethX.X methode afkomt
<Jan_> zoals ik al zei, de server kan helemaal niks bereiken buiten zich zelf
<inktvis75> want dat is zwaar deprecated
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: maar ook eth0 en eth1 in hetzelfde netwerk ehbben is erhm funky
<Jan_> inktvis75:  HET HEEFT ALTIJD GEWERKT
<Jan_> caps...
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: DAT BOEIT ONS NIET
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<slacker_nl> pmjdebruijn: das redelijk simpel op te lossen met een metric
<inktvis75> kan best zijn, maar dat is absoluut niet interessant
<psilo23> WAAROM ZOVEEL CAPS!?
<slacker_nl> heb dat zelf ook jaren gedaan met m'n laptop
<Jan_> omg
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: als je een overcomplexe situatie bouwt, moet je accepteren dat als het stuk gaat moeilijk te troubleshooten is
<Jan_> druk 1 keer caps in per ongeluk
<pmjdebruijn> slacker_nl: tuurlijk
<Jan_> metric?
<slacker_nl> yes yes
<Jan_> ik zit al lang niet meer in de netwerk laag van de tcp/ip stack
<Jan_> er is iets mis met arp
<inktvis75> Jan_, als je dat vermoed: ip neigh show uitvoeren, met evt een flash daarachteraan
<Jan_> omdat er geen arp entry is naar en van de server kan hij niet ge pinged worden
<inktvis75> juiste vlan configuratie methode: sudo ip link add link eth0 name eth0.10 type vlan id 10
<inktvis75> vervolgens online brengen met:
<Jan_> eth0 werkt niet
<pmjdebruijn> cat /etc/sysctl.d/10-network-security.conf
<pmjdebruijn> zet rpfilter eens uit
<Jan_> omdat het mac address van eth0 rejected wordt door de dhcp server
<inktvis75> maak eens een tekeningetje van de situatie
<inktvis75> wie krijgt wat, en welk verkeer moet waar naar toe
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: ?
<Jan_> tuurlijk
<Jan_> alles werkt weer
<pmjdebruijn> eh?
<slacker_nl> aardstaralen
<slacker_nl> ik zeg het je
<slacker_nl> bij mij was er precies hetzelfde aan de hand, script werkt niet, werkt niet en plots werkt het.. zonder enige reden
<inktvis75> maar zonder gekheid Jan_ , een tekeningetje maken, dan zo clean, standaard en simpel mogelijk implementeren
<pmjdebruijn> er is altijd een reden
<inktvis75> dat maakt troubleshooten sowieso makkelijker
<Jan_> klopt
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: was het nu rpfilter?
<pmjdebruijn> of niet?
<slacker_nl> pmjdebruijn: aardstralen :)
<Jan_> ik deed die neighbour
<Jan_> ip neigh show
<Jan_> en toen zag ik mijn router
<Jan_> toen eens gaan pingen en het werkte
<Jan_> mja nog niet alles
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn, is het sowieso niet zo dat rpfilter een ignored parameter is en gewoon in netfilter zit (not sure)
<Jan_> ok ik heb eth0 en eth1
<pmjdebruijn> niet dat je gewoon door stp geraakt wordt
<pmjdebruijn> ivm portfast enz
<Jan_> eth0: 192.168.1.9
<Jan_> eth1: 192.168.1.10
<pmjdebruijn> inktvis75: nee volgens mij niet
<Jan_> eth1.10: 83.213.??.??
<Jan_> is het niet slimmer om eth0 uit te schakellen?
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou eerder eth0 houden
<Jan_> dat kan dus niet
<pmjdebruijn> en eth1 geen ip geven op de non-vlan interface
<Jan_> want als ik de vlan op eth0 zet
<Jan_> dan geeft de dhcp server geen antwoord
<Jan_> omdat het een fout mac address heeft
<inktvis75> Jan_, 2 netwerkkaarten op zelfde switch ?
<pmjdebruijn> dat zeg ik niet
<Jan_> ja inktvis75
<inktvis75> Jan_, maak een bridge aan
<pmjdebruijn> ik zeg eth0 houden, en geen ip op eth1 zetten, maar wel eth1.10 houden
<Jan_> bridge?
<inktvis75> maak eth0, en eth1 members van die bridge
<inktvis75> en evt. benodigde vlan interfaces
<pmjdebruijn> inktvis75: ik weet niet helemaal wat je van plan bent
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: ik zou zeggen, pleur sowieso rpfilter voor de zekerheid uit
<Jan_> inktvis75:  dan  weet ik het al weer
<Jan_> ben ik weer een week bezig om dat werkende te krijgen
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn, jouw initiele idee klopt vermoedelijk met stp toestanden
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> maar zijn 30 seconden na dat de interface up komt
<inktvis75> Jan_, ik moet zo weg, maar ik help je er met volle plezier binnen 10min er door heen
<pmjdebruijn> tenzij portfast aan staat
<Jan_> haha
<Jan_> en als het na die 10 minuten nog niet werkt zit ik met de resten
<Jan_> no thanks
<Jan_> no offence
<inktvis75> Jan_, een bridge maken stelt niet veel voor
<inktvis75> en ongedaan maken ook niet :)
<Jan_> maar wat heb je er aan?
<pmjdebruijn> inktvis75: wat denk je met een bridge te bereiken?
<Jan_> het werkt nu ook
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn, maakt de configuraties van de netwerk interfaces stuk simpeler, verdeelt het verkeer mooi en voorkomt problemen met stp etc
<Jan_> stp is nieuw voor mij
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn, openvswitch is ook leuk, maar dat zullen we Jan_ maar niet aandoen :D
<pmjdebruijn> klinkt idd als nog meer complexiteit
<Jan_> staat trouwens openwrt op mijn router
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn, niet noodzakelijk complex qua configuratie, hooguit qua setup :P
<pmjdebruijn> mja bla
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: had je rpfilter nu uitgezet?
<Jan_> nee
<pmjdebruijn> doe dat eens
<inktvis75> maar een bridge lost wel veel problemen in dit setups op, en networkmanager vind 't prima
<Jan_> wat is dat dan
<inktvis75> en vereist ook geen configuratie op een switch
<Jan_> network manager?
<pmjdebruijn> google is je vriend
<pmjdebruijn> rpfilter kan problemen "veroorzaken" met multi-nic dozen
<Jan_> daarom zet ik liever eth0 uit
<Jan_> dan heb ik nog maar 1 nic
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> eth1 en eth1.10
<pmjdebruijn> twee nics
<pmjdebruijn> nja
<pmjdebruijn> -c
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<Jan_> toch echt 1 device in de pc zelf
<pmjdebruijn> gaat om de interfaces in je OS, niet zozeer om de hardware
<Jan_> mja eth1.10 nu niet
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> hij is er toch
<Jan_> hij heeft geen ip address
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> like I said, ik zou rpfilter sowieso uitschakelen
<psilo23> Hoe kan ik het makkelijkst ervoor zorgen dat mijn pc helemaal geen contact met de domeinen van google kan leggen ?
<pmjdebruijn> psilo23: 1. waarom zou je dat willen
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn, je hebt gelijk, rpfilter in sysctl.conf is pas in kernel 3.4 einde verhaal
<pmjdebruijn> inktvis75: huh?
<psilo23> pmjdebruijn: 1. omdat ik niet van google houd
<pmjdebruijn> psilo23: dat surf je gewoon niet naar google.com :)
<jvg98> Ik heb ook een hekel aan Google.
<inktvis75> pmjdebruijn, is dan onderdeel van netfilter
<pmjdebruijn> inktvis75: ah zo
<psilo23> doe ik ook niet, maar ik wil ook niet dat iemand anders die hierop zit op google komt
<inktvis75> simpelste oplossing
<psilo23> jvg98: startpage.com ipv google.com ;)
<inktvis75> vi /etc/hosts
<Jan_> hoe start je ookalweer handmatig een dhcp request
<pmjdebruijn> gewoon in /etc/hosts google.com 127.0.0.1
<pmjdebruijn> ifup eth1.10
<Jan_> ik dacht dhcpd -i eth1.10
<inktvis75> 127.0.2.1 www..google.com
<pmjdebruijn> nee dhclient
<pmjdebruijn> maar in principe zou ik me beperken tot ifup/ifdown
<pmjdebruijn> dat is wat netter
<jvg98> Dank u. :-)
<pmjdebruijn> inktvis75: als je je zorgen maakt voor zut wat in pagina's embedded zit, kan je beter ghostery of zo in je firefox installeren
<Jan_> werkt ook weer niet
<Jan_> 1 grote nachtmerrie nu
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<psilo23> jvg98: als je chromium gebruikt kan je hem ook zo instellen dat je de adres balk kan gebruiken om op startpage te zoeken
<inktvis75> helemaal mee eens pmjdebruijn ... ghostery rules :)
<inktvis75> maar ik zou niet zonder google willen :)
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: wat werkt niet, je moet wat duidelijker zijn, we zijn niet helderziend
<Jan_> eth1.10 kan geen ip address krijgen van ziggo's dhcp server
<pmjdebruijn> dat was wat ik dus al gokte
<pmjdebruijn> like I said
<inktvis75> Jan_, waarom laat je je wrt router niet gewoon aan nat doen ?
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<Jan_> omdat ik het zo wilde
<Jan_> ik heb nu 2 wan ip addressen
<inktvis75> zo slecht is de nat implementatie van wrt niet :)
<pmjdebruijn> Jan_: wat ik je dus al langer probeer duidelijk te maken, is de setup die je gebouwt hebt, nogal moeilijk te onderhouden is
<Jan_> 1 voor al mijn clients en 1 voor de server
<inktvis75> dat kan toch nog steeds ? wrt kan meerdere wan interfaces aan
<inktvis75> die nat je afzonderlijk
<pmjdebruijn> moet je sowieso niet een hostname meegeven aan de dhclient om een lease van ziggo te krijgen
<pmjdebruijn> cp-12345
<inktvis75> 2 verschillende subnets
<pmjdebruijn> of zoiets
<pmjdebruijn> of is dat niet meer
<inktvis75> nope niet meer pmjdebruijn
<Jan_> had ook gekukt alleen dit was makkelijker
<Jan_> gekunt
<inktvis75> Jan_, en je doet dan nat translatie tussen een interface en een vlan interface ?
<inktvis75> klinkt niet makkelijker :P
<inktvis75> maar kan wel
<Jan_> ik doe helemaal geen nat
<inktvis75> ah daar gebruik je die eth0 voor
<inktvis75> snap 'm
<Jan_> WAN>modem>openwrt>vlan10>switch>server
<Jan_> ik zal eens een nieuw plaatje doen
<inktvis75> naja voor nu werkt het voor je, maar ik zou de optie met de bridge toch serieus overwegen.., wordt allemaal stuk simpeler door
<inktvis75> maar ikke nu naar museum
<inktvis75> :)
<Jan_> suc6
<inktvis75> ttyl
<Lostsouls> Hey guys
<trijntje> hoi Lostsouls
<Lostsouls> Iemand hier toevallig ervaring met MPD ?
<Lostsouls> Hehe niet dus. Ik ben lekker aan het hobbyen met mijn raspberry pi (:
<Jan_> pmjdebruijn: root@eagleman:/home/robin# ping -I eth1 192.168.1.1 PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) from 192.168.1.9 eth1: 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.9 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Jan_> eth1 kan nog niks bereiken
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> ik trek me terug
<pmjdebruijn> ik ga hier verder geen tijd meer in steken
<Jan_> ik denk dat ik alles eerdaags maar weer eens opnieuw erop ga gooien
<trijntje> Lostsouls: ik krijg net een mailtje dat die van mij verzonden is!
<trijntje> ga er ook mpd op zetten ;)
<Lostsouls> Sweet
<Lostsouls> Ik heb nu debian + mpd
<Lostsouls> Even verder in off
<UndiFineD> Lostsouls, mpd is ? http://www.cs.arizona.edu/mpd/ ?
<Lostsouls> Music player deamon
<RawChid> En dan?
<RawChid> Is het een client die dan de muziek van je PC afspeelt?
<Lostsouls> Anders om, je draait het op je server en interfaced met een cient of webinterface
<Lostsouls> Het idee is dat ik altijd muziek kan draaien ook als me pc uit staat + als ik me audio player op de pc aan zet auto connect die.
<Lostsouls> DAt + android remote en webinterface. Dan nog een wekker functie er in bouwen.
<RawChid> Ah oke, dus je hebt een HD met muziek aan die raspi gekoppeld :)
<Lostsouls> Ja das de planning idd. Nu nog aan het testen (:
<Lostsouls> ALs je nog een stapje verder wil config je icecast. En dan kun je vanuit andere lokatie muziek luistern ide op je pi staat.
<harrieklomp> zoals in de auto via GSM en op autoradio :)
<Lostsouls> zou kunnen als je echt wil denk ik. Maar meeste auto radios doen alleen usb schijven mounten toch ?
<harrieklomp> zit een ipod aansluiting op GSM en autoradio
<Lostsouls> Owjah moet me ipod ook nog fixen
<harrieklomp> en nee GSM is geen appel ding :)
<Leo_> goede middag
<Leo_> Ik ben beginner met Ubuntu en kan niet
<Leo_> sudo apt-get doen, want hij zegt dat mijn wachtwoord dan niet klopt
<Leo_> wat kan ik daaraan doen?
<trijntje> Leo_: het juiste wachtwoord invoeren
<Leo_> :P
<Leo_> leuk, maar dat werkt niet
<trijntje> caps lock aan?
<Leo_> nee
<Leo_> Ik heb het 2x gedaan
<Leo_> maar hij herkent mijn wachtwoord niet
<trijntje> je moet het wachtwoord van de gebruiker invoeren he? Er is geen speciaal administrator account
<Leo_> Dat heb ik ook gedaan
<fujisano> Hoi lieve ubuntu menschen
<Leo_> kan wel normaal inloggen
<Leo_> maar kan geen sudo apt-get install commando doen
<trijntje> ik weet eingelijk zeker dat het aan het wachtwoord ligt. duizenden mensen gebruiken sudo elke dag, dus als die wachtwoorden niet goed herkent zou dat wel bekend zijn
<Leo_> probeer het nogmaals
<Leo_> sorry, try again later staat er
<Leo_> begrijp er geen fluit van
<Leo_> trijntje, enig idee ?
<Leo_> of een ander misschien ?
<Leo_> kan ook niet via herstel opstart naar de shell
<Leo_> anders kon het daar wel veranderen met mount -o re.rmount/
<Leo_> maar de shell staat niet vermeld
<trijntje> wat proeer je precies voor elkaar te krijgen?
<Leo_> dat ik kan installeren via apt-get
<Leo_> waarom staat er: sorry, try again later, is er dan een ander die mijn account gebruikt?
<RawChid> Leo_: is dat de hele melding?
<Leo_> ja
<trijntje> Leo_: doe eens 'sudo true'
<RawChid> doe eens:   sudo echo hoi
<RawChid> Wat krijg je dan?
<Leo_> oke, moment
<Leo_> dan vraagt hij weer voor mijn password
<RawChid> Ja, en als je dat invoert...
<Leo_> dan zegt hij weer: Sorry, try again
<nagataka> en bij su -
<RawChid> Dan heb je je wachtwoord toch echt onjuist ingevoerd
<Leo_> echt niet
<Leo_> weet heus mijn eigen wachtwoord wel
<RawChid> Oke, dan niet.
<RawChid> Maar werkt dat wachtwoord wel tijdens het inloggen?
<Leo_> zal sudo true proberen
<RawChid> Maakt niet uit. Hij gaat fout op sudo. Wat je erachter zet maakt dan niet meer uit
<trijntje> Leo_: maar daarnet zei je dat i "sorry, try again later" zei
<Leo_> dat zei hij eerst ook, maar nu enkel Sorry, try again
<trijntje> Leo_: plak eens de geschiedenis van de terminal naar paste.ubuntu.com
<Leo_> oke
<RawChid> Leo_: dat wachtwoord werkt wel op andere plekken? (zoals aanmelden bij Ubuntu)
<Leo_> ja
<Leo_> en ook bij software center
<Leo_> heb dit uit de terminal gekopieerd
<Leo_> leo@leo-MS-7502:~$ sudo apt-get vim [sudo] password for leo:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for leo:
<RawChid> Ah
<RawChid> sudo apt-get install vim
<RawChid> Dat moet het zijn
<Leo_> heb ik inderdaad geprobeerd
<trijntje> Leo_: heb je een link naar wat je gepaste hebt?
<RawChid> En wat zegt: gksudo apt-get install vim
<Leo_> nee, zelf ingetypd
<RawChid> of: gksudo echo hoi
<Leo_> probeer een script, waarbij gevraagd wordt om vim
<Leo_> wil een script installeren
<Leo_> Is mijn eerste keer
<trijntje> Leo_: als je de geschiedenis van de terminal even ergens plaatst kunnen we precies zien wat er fout gaat
<Leo_> 1 moment geloof dat ik de fout weet
<Leo_> sry, mijn excusses, want het was inderdaad uit de haast, een fout wachtwoord wat ik intypte
<nagataka> xD
<Leo_> mijn volgende vraag is
<Leo_> Hoe installeer ik een scriptfile
<Leo_> dat op mijn bureaublad staat
<nagataka> chmod 755 bestand.sh
<nagataka> ./bestand.sh ?:)
<trijntje> Leo_: oppassen met scriptjes die je ergens vandaan hebt
<Leo_> moet ik die twee regels invoeren?
<trijntje> maar je kan een script uitvoeren zonder dat je het hoeft te installeren
<Leo_> Ik begrijp je bezorgdheid, maar dit script is veilig
<Leo_> maar het uitvoeren werkt dan 1 malig
<trijntje> rechtermuisknop op het script -> eigenschappen -> rechten -> uitvoeren toestaan aanvinken
<Leo_> denk ik?
<trijntje> en daarna kan je er dubbel op klikken om het te starten
<nagataka> he trijntje... ik vergeet altijd dat er ook een makkelijke manier is zonder terminal xD
<Leo_> Ik heb op programma uitvoeren aangevinkt
<Leo_> en nu dubbel klikken op het bestandje ?
<trijntje> jeps
<Leo_> oke, bedankt voor jullie hulp en tijd
<Leo_> ga het proberen
<Leo_> moet eerst nog iets installeren
<Leo_> :P
<Leo_> als ik dubbelklik op het .sh bestandje zie ik niets gebeuren
<Leo_> of gebeurt alles op de achtergrond
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen
<Leo_> ho, zie het al, moet het openen met vim
<Leo_> in de terminal
<trijntje> das nergens voor nodig, open het  gewoon met gedit, das wat makkelijker te gebruiken dan vim ;)
<Leo_> oke, zal het nu dan met gedit proberen
<LEDfan> Moet je het .sh bestand niet uitvoeren? In de plaats van editen.
<Leo_> bedankt
<RawChid> Ligt er aan wat je wilt doen
<Leo_> hoe geef ik de plaats van het bestandje aan in de terminal, het bestandje staat op het bureaublad
<Leo_> met welk commando om het te openen en te bewerken
<nagataka> om te open/bewerken gedit bestand.sh
<RawChid> Met cd verander je van map
<RawChid> bijv: cd Bureaublad
<Leo_> niet een verwijzing erbij naar bureaublad
<RawChid> Maar wellicht is een kleine oefening in de Terminal wel handig
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Leo_> als ik gewoon type cd bureaublad dan krijg ik Bestand of map bestaat niet
<StefandeVries> Bureaublad
<trijntje> Leo_: hoofdlettergevoelig
<StefandeVries> of Desktop
<StefandeVries> Let op de hoofdletters.
<Leo_> oke
<trijntje> also: gebruik <tab> om minder te typen ;)
<Leo_> het bestandje heet: gp.sh en staat op mijn bureaublad, om het te openen in terminal, welk commando moet ik dan intypen ?
<LEDfan> Wil je het eigenlijk bewerken of uitvoeren?
<Leo_> bewerken
<Leo_> en dan uitvoeren
<nagataka> cd Desktop
<RawChid> Bewerken kun je gewoon met gedit toch?
<nagataka> vim gp.sh
<RawChid> Hoef je niet te klooien in die Terminal
<nagataka> wijzig wat je wilt wijzigen; :wq
<Leo_> waar voer ik vim gp.sh dan in ?
<nagataka> in de terminal
<Leo_> hij maakt dan enkel een nieuwe file aan gp.sh [New File]
<nagataka> zit je wel in de juiste folder dan?
<nagataka> lijkt me niet
<Leo_> of werkt vim dan niet goed
<nagataka> met pwd kun je zien in de terminal in welke folder je zit
<nagataka> sluit vim af met :q!
<Leo_> ik zit in home/leo
<nagataka> oke.. tik eens in.. cd Desktop <enter>
<nagataka> en dan nogmaals pwd
<Leo_> na cd Desktop krijg ik: bash: cd: Desktop: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<StefandeVries> Bureaublad dan.
<nagataka> oke... tik eens in; ls
<RawChid> Leo_: in het begin is erg veel nieuw, en wennen. Zal neit altijd even makkelijk gaan
<Leo_> leo@leo-MS-7502:~$ pwd /home/leo leo@leo-MS-7502:~$ cd Desktop bash: cd: Desktop: Bestand of map bestaat niet leo@leo-MS-7502:~$ ls 3432ec150d7246a3bf2419a8399d01de77540d01(1).zip   GNUstep 3432ec150d7246a3bf2419a8399d01de77540d01(2).zip   iLividSetupV1(1).exe 3432ec150d7246a3bf2419a8399d01de77540d01.zip      iLividSetupV1.exe Afbeeldingen                                      livestmp Audiobooks                                      
<RawChid> Hier is wat leesmateriaal: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Leo_> oke
<Leo_> ga me er maar eens in verdiepen
<nagataka> wat iemand hiervoor ook zei, leer met de tabknop te werken. Dat is echt een super oplossing
<fujisano> nagataka:  hoi
<Leo_> bedankt voor de side
<Leo_> ben er nu al uit
<Leo_> het was eerst
<nagataka> hoi fujisano
<Leo_> cd Bureaublad
<fujisano> jullie praten neerlandsch wat leuk
<RawChid> Ohja, en mijn tip voor de Terminal. Houd handige commando's voor jezelf bij (op papier of in een tekstbestand).   Want over een paar dagen ben je alweer vergeten wat het ook alweer was
<Leo_> dan edit commando, :P
<Leo_> ben helemaal blij dankzij adviezen
<Leo_> van jullie
<RawChid> Geen probleem, daar zijn we hier voor
<nagataka> Daarom heet het hier ubuntu-nl fujisano :D
<fujisano> Hoi Ravhin
<fujisano> hoi RawChid
<StefandeVries> Hé fujisano.
<RawChid> Dag fujisano
<fujisano> Heej Stefan
<RawChid> nagataka, fujisano is hier wel eerder geweest. Dus hij wist het al ;)
<nagataka> aah okidokie RawChid :)
<fujisano> Ik hou van Ubuntu
<nagataka> thats the spirit :)
<fujisano> :-)
<LEDfan> Is het eigenlijk gelukt met leo?
<nagataka> geloof het wel
<LEDfan> Ah dat is goed.
<jvg98> Ubuntu is geinstalleerd en ingestelt, wat een verademing zeg!  :-D
<usertje> hello
<pmjdebruijn> lo
<usertje> ik ben hier gister al geweest. Ik ben op de computer van mijn vriendin. Ze wilde ooit een I mac kopen, dat vond ze te duur. Toen nam ze ubuntu en probeerde het er als mac uit te laten zien. Allemaal geweldig gelukt, geen problemen, maar 1 probleem. Sudo commmands (en dat soort dingen).
<usertje> stel ik type in : sudo apt-get install openshot
<usertje> krijg ik de volgende melding:
<OerHeks> Hoe doet ze dat, met MacBuntu ?
<LEDfan> usertje: je moet je passwoord 'blindenlings' intypen, dus je ziet niks van wat je typt.
<LEDfan> En in ubuntu heb je ook het softwarecentre.
<usertje> weet ik
<usertje> maar het is een voorbeeld
<pmjdebruijn> maar welke melding
<usertje> ik krijg ee nsoort Eula melding
<usertje> met iets van licentie
<pmjdebruijn> voor openshot?
<usertje> en dat met alles
<pmjdebruijn> usertje: wat is precies de tekst? kan je dat niet op pastebin.com zetten of zo
<pmjdebruijn> maaruh
<pmjdebruijn> usertje: hebben jullie Macbuntu gebruikt?
<usertje> not sure, ik was in thailand toen ze dit deed
<usertje> nee, het is niet te kopiëren
<UndiFineD> cat /etc/issue
<LEDfan> usertje: je moet rechts klikken om te kopieren.
<OerHeks> Macbuntu is crapware, vernield je systeem.
<usertje> ik weet nie tof het macbuntu is
<usertje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121791/plain/
<OerHeks> Oww TTF gedoen van MS
<usertje> this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.                               │                                                                                │ SOFTWARE PRODUCT LICENSE The SOFTWARE PRODUCT is protected by copyright        │ laws and international copyright treaties, as well as other intellectual       │ property laws and treaties. The SOFTWARE PRODUCT is licensed, not sold.        ââ€
<OerHeks> gewoon ja klikken, en dan is het over.
<usertje> ik zie nergens een ja knop
<OerHeks> Misschien iets naar beneden scrollen ? normaal zou je daar moeten bevestigen
<OerHeks> * tenzij je macubuntu gebruikt, dan blijf je errors krijgen.
<pmjdebruijn> usertje: Macbuntu installeren grens aan sabotage zeg maar
<usertje> ik zou het ook nooit doen, maar ik ben zo aardig om te gaan helpen
<OerHeks> Ik ken verder geen ander mac-theme o.i.d.
<pmjdebruijn> usertje: kort door de bocht is een re-install de echte oplossing
<usertje> ik ga eerst kijken of ik nog verdere problemen vindt
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou vooral even uitzoeken of het nu Macbuntu was of niet
<usertje> zal ik doen
<pmjdebruijn> usertje: zelfs als krijg je nu dit probleem opgelost, dan gaat er vast wel iets stuk bij een volgende update/upgrade
<usertje> het is niet mijn computer
<usertje> ik zei al, gooi die troep er dan af, re-install. Maar nee, ze moest en zou ubuntu krijgen
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<OerHeks> die quick-launch-balk onderin kan je gewoon installeren.
<pmjdebruijn> re-install met ubuntu kan toch gewoon
<pmjdebruijn> unity is standaard toch al half Mac-like qua gedrag
<pmjdebruijn> zeker als je een leuke wallpaper uitzoekt en de Radiance theme ipv Ambiance theme pakt
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<usertje> * mac like ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> wat?
<usertje> ze moest en zou mac like ubuntu kijken
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> sucess ermee dan
<pmjdebruijn> dat is niet te onderhouden
<pmjdebruijn> ik zou er binding advies van maken :)
<pmjdebruijn> bindend*
<usertje> ach
<pmjdebruijn> trust me, het is anders echt een verspilling van tijd
<usertje> ja, maar het is niet mijn computer
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<pmjdebruijn> usertje: dat veranderd verder niks aan de feiten
<pmjdebruijn> usertje: ik verwacht van iemand die ik gratis help, dat ze naar me luisteren... anders stop ik gewoon met helpen
<trijntje> usertje: zijn die meldingen nu weg of niet?
<harrieklomp> op$55@ljg
<charlvn> harrieklomp: eh?
<charlvn> wachtwoord op verkeerde plaatje gepaste?
<harrieklomp> euhh dit was 1 van mijn wachtwoorden
<trijntje> bale, aanpassen die hap ;)
<harrieklomp> ik probeer op mijn 12.04 64 google-earth te instaleren
<harrieklomp> aanpassen is al gebeurt :)
<harrieklomp> maar GE nog niet aan de gang gekregen
<trijntje> geen ervaring mee, sorry
<OerHeks> op hun pagina staat iets over sudo apt-get install lsb-core ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<OerHeks> ik ga het zelf even proberen
<OerHeks> deb 64 bit van de site gedownload, opent in software centrum en GE start normaal.
<harrieklomp> hadik al gedaan maar bevriest gelijk bij het opstarten
<OerHeks> drivers voor je videokaart via 'stuurprogramma's" gedaan?
<harrieklomp> yep
<harrieklomp> stuurprogramma FGLRX van ATI/AMD
<OerHeks> lsb-release en lsb-core moeten al standaard aanwezig zijn.
<OerHeks> hmm geen idee of dit een ATI bug is, ik draai Nvidia
<harrieklomp> beide lsb's zijn aanwezig
<harrieklomp> vorige ubuntu had ik hem aan de gang op deze laptop
<harrieklomp> was overigen 10.10 meerkat
<harrieklomp> woeha, stuurprogramma uitgezet en google-earth werkt :)
<OerHeks> netjes
<usertje> wat is het probleem van die scarlet gast?
<OerHeks> last van aardstralen of zonnevlammen, slechte verbinding.
<harrieklomp> blij dat ik niet bij scarlet zit
<harrieklomp> euhh waarom is firefox ineens engels?
<harrieklomp> taalprobleem firefox ook weer opgelost
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-01
<inktvis75> mogguh
<FOAD> radio.lichtsnel.nl!  Luistert u ook mee?  Gezellige ubuntupraatjes en hits!
<Luckiboy> Ubuntupraatjes? Dat is nieuw voor me
<FOAD> Luisteren dan maar!
<Luckiboy> Zeker, spannend!
<Luckiboy> Of was dat iets t
<Luckiboy> *té enthousiast
<FOAD> Nee hoor.
<FOAD> Zodirect een verhaal over een Ubuntumens.
<OerHeks> 4.9 is uit > http://kde.org/announcements/4.9/
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-02
<pmjdebruijn> morgen
<Luckiboy> goedemorgen pmjdebruijn
<Axerz> hey, bij firefox zijn de sluiten buttons enzo verdwenen, wat moet ik doen
<pmjdebruijn> "sluiten buttons"?
<pmjdebruijn> je bedoelt het window frame?
<pmjdebruijn> heb je hem gewoon niet gemaximized
<pmjdebruijn> waarbij de bovenste unity balk ook je window balk is
<Axerz> ja, die. Maar die maximize button is ook weg
<pmjdebruijn> ga eens met je muis helemaal links boven in je scherm
<Axerz> niets
<pmjdebruijn> en firefox is actief?
<pmjdebruijn> of je irc window?
<pmjdebruijn> ik bedoel dus met firefox primair actief
<Axerz> eh, ik zit nu op firefox
<pmjdebruijn> heb je firefox al eens herstart
<pmjdebruijn> ?
<Axerz> ja
<pmjdebruijn> misschien is het handig als je ergens een screenshot online zet
<Axerz> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=28jh8cp&s=6
<pmjdebruijn> dat ziet er uit als een gecrashte compiz
<pmjdebruijn> ff uitloggen/inloggen zou dat moeten verhlpen
<Axerz> oké, het ligt dus niet aan word, powerpoint enzo
<pmjdebruijn> geen idee
<pmjdebruijn> je draait dat onder wine of zo
<Axerz> ja, playonlinux
<Axerz> maar, ik ga even inloggen enzo
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> nja das niet heel typisch in elk geval
<axerz_> back
<axerz_> opgelost
<jvg98> Ubuntu is écht fantastisch! ;-)
<jvg98> Ik maak nu even een Ubuntu One-account aan.
<axerz_> mooi
<axerz_> geen problemen gehad
<axerz_> ?
<JapyDooge> spontaan z´n toetsenbord er mee gestopt ;)
<axerz_> gewoon zo erg verdiept in Ubuntu, had ik ook de eerste keer
<axerz_> al was ik een beetje teleurgesteld toen vanwege impress
<jvg98> Nee hoor, geen problemen gehad. :) Alleen duurde de installatie van TeamViewer wel erg lang.
<axerz_> mooi
<axerz_> waarom ben je naar Ubuntu gegaan?
<pmjdebruijn> axerz_: wat vind je mis met impress dan?
<axerz_> niets mis, het probleem is dat ik vaak dagen lang powerpoints heb gemaakt toen ik nog op windows zat, en het was dus zo'n grote veranderng
<psilo23> Ik gebruik ubuntu al jaren maar heb nog geen ubuntu one account, is het ergens goed voor dat ?
<axerz_> het is een cloud
<jvg98> Dan kan je altijd bij je bestanden komen.
<axerz_> zo kan je altijd bij je spullen
<axerz_> maar het is helaas maar 5 gb
<axerz_> maar wel heel handig als je niet constant spullen op je tablet wil zetten met USB
<psilo23> ohja ik zie het
<axerz_> of het een keer vergeten bent
<jvg98> 5 GB is erg veel, als je alleen de belangrijkste bestanden op Ubuntu One zet. Je kan ook extra opslagruimte kopen.
<pmjdebruijn> axerz_: huh? dat kan toch niet zo verschillend zijn
<psilo23> ik ben ook niet zo dol op van die diensten waar je je data kan opslaan
<psilo23> laatst ook weer zoiets met die dienst van microsoft, hebben ze mensen hun account geblocked omdat ze hun eigen sexueel getinte fotos op hun eigen account hadden gezet
<psilo23> oftewel
<psilo23> ze zitten lekker tussen de bestanden te neuzen
<psilo23> :P
<psilo23> kweet ook niet wie bij die ubuntu one accounts kan gheheh\
<jvg98> De medewerkers van Canonical.
<axerz_> nee, was het ook niet. Maar ik was er zo ongelofelijk aan gewend. Maar verder gebruik ik buiten powerpoint geen microsoft meer. En zeker geen  troep zoals outlook
<JapyDooge> 16:31 <pmjdebruijn> axerz_: huh? dat kan toch niet zo verschillend zijn  <<  vergelijk het eens ;) je zal schrikken
<jvg98> ¨Excuses, er is een fout opgetreden en Ubuntu One moet afgesloten worden.¨
<JapyDooge> impress is helaas een beetje ondergeschoven kindje
<pmjdebruijn> kweenie
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb er ook de nodige presentaties mee gemaakt, ik heb eigenlijk nooit wat gemist
<psilo23> das wel mooi zeg van ubuntu one, je kan er je muziek erop zetten en die vervolgens offline beluisteren ?
<jvg98> :@
<psilo23> wat is dat dan voor iets raars :D
<psilo23> dat kan toch sowieso al voordat ik het erop zet
<psilo23> lol
<pmjdebruijn> dude
<jvg98> ...op andere apparaten!
<pmjdebruijn> dat is wat je koopt in the ubuntu one music store
<JapyDooge> och missen is een groot woord pmjdebruijn maar het is wel erg spartaans in vergelijking met PowerPoint
<jvg98> Maar je moet het wel eerst naar je andere apparaten pulsen.
<psilo23> ubuntu one music store ?
<psilo23> okeej
<axerz_> ik heb gewoon mijn map music daar
<pmjdebruijn> JapyDooge: hebben we het nu over die smakeloze effecten, of dingen die er toe doen?
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> mwah effecten zit ik ook niet zo op te wachten
<JapyDooge> ik heb zo snel geen voorbeelden, maar ben er ook wel eens tegenaan gelopen
<JapyDooge> zeker als je het gaat vergelijken met bijv. Office 2010
<JapyDooge> of 2007
<psilo23> maarja we zijn toch ubuntu freaks hier, voor die 4usd per maand, leg er drie dollar bij en je hebt een vps met ubuntu 12.04 met 50GB ruimte
<pmjdebruijn> waar je beheer aan hebt
<pmjdebruijn> stel je vooral niet te veel bij zo'n vps voor
<JapyDooge> beheer zie ik nogal eens vergeten worden hier :P
<psilo23> ik heb er een paar...
<pmjdebruijn> je wil niet weten wat door prutser de middelde VPS boer is, zeker voor die prijs
<jvg98> Ubuntu One begint lekker met crashes. =.=
<psilo23> jah je moet wel effe checken waar je die neemt maar er zijn wel goede goedkope providers hoor
<JapyDooge> ik zit bij TransIP met m´n VPS, daar vind ik de prijs/kwaliteit best goed, de performance is echt heel goed
<JapyDooge> alleen hebben ze nogal wat pech gehad met hun storage platform
<jvg98> Beter kies je voor Versio, extreem goed. ;-)
<JapyDooge> dunno, nu niks te klagen eigenlijk :p
<jvg98> #spelen met latex handschoentjes :D
<psilo23> ik zit gewoon bij een amerikaanse provider, ook geen problemen :P
<psilo23> snelle support, goede snelheid lijntje etc
<JapyDooge> pfft er staat niet eens op hun site wat voor OS´en je allemaal kan kiezen
<jvg98> Alle OS'en.
<psilo23> ALLE ?
<jvg98> Ja.
<psilo23> ook Lindows ?
<psilo23> :D
<psilo23> lol
<JapyDooge> Windows? FreeBSD?
<jvg98> Die moet je zelf kopen.
<JapyDooge> da´s logisch
<JapyDooge> maar je kan er een Windows ISO aan hangen en installeren?
<psilo23> ik zit bij chicagovps met een enterprise pakket, echt geen klagen
<jvg98> Uhm.. ik zou het even via de live chat vragen.
<psilo23> is al sins ik hem besteld heb gewoon stabiel in de lucht
<pmjdebruijn> 't punt blijft dat Ubuntu One vooral gericht is naar gewone mensen die niet hun eigen VPS kunnen onderhouden, of mensen die er te lam voor zijn
<JapyDooge> en hoe is de disk performance? ik haal nu zo´n 300MBps read/write
<psilo23> snelheid is ook okeej, download via dat ding met volledige snelheid, 25mbit
<JapyDooge> eerst zat ik bij DirectVPS (budget hoster) en daar zat ik soms onder de 20MBps :-(
<JapyDooge> dat was echt heel slecht
<JapyDooge> vooral als hun backups actief waren
<JapyDooge> niet verbinding he, maar disk :p
<psilo23> mjah ik doe er niet zo heel veel mee eigenlijk
<JapyDooge> ah
<psilo23> ik gebruik het eigenlijk alleen als proxy, zit nu via een ssh sessie op irc
<psilo23> en heb er nog wat kleine dingetjes op draaien
<psilo23> gebruik iets van 500mb ram van de 2000
<JapyDooge> heh
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> mss eens die zwaarste nemen voor een maandje
<JapyDooge> want ik heb op het moment vooral een tekort aan RAM, maar disk performance is ook een belangrijke factor
<jvg98> De server van Ubuntu One lag er waarschijnlijk uit, vandaar die crash.
<jvg98> Weten jullie een programma voor Ubuntu om RSI te voorkomen en een programma om het beeldscherm rustiger voor de ogen te maken?
<pmjdebruijn> "het beeldscherm rustiger te maken"
<pmjdebruijn> heb je nog een CRT of wat?
<JapyDooge> hm wie had het hier ook alweer over Versio :)
<pmjdebruijn> http://maketecheasier.com/4-useful-applications-to-prevent-repetive-strain-injury-while-using-your-computer/2009/04/18
<jvg98> Nee, een LCD. Alleen zijn die kleuren veel te licht voor mń ogen. :|
<jvg98> Ik. ;-)
<JapyDooge> heb even contact gehad, op het moment supporten ze op de VPS servers alleen Linux, maar vanaf aanstaande vrijdag komen er op het Expert VPS platform nieuwe machines waar een ISO gekoppeld kan worden
<JapyDooge> dan is Windows enz wel mogelijk
<pmjdebruijn> oh wacht volgens mij is dat niet meer zo, workrave moet je volgens mij hebben
<pmjdebruijn> jvg98: daar heeft je LCD zelf instellingen voor
<StefandeVries> Gaat dat allemaal nog over hulp met Ubuntu? :)
<jvg98> Weet iemand waar de lege map ¨Ubuntu One¨ voor dient?
<pmjdebruijn> jvg98: dat is de map die _standaard_ gesynchroniseerd wordt
<jvg98> Het is een grote TV, geen beeldscherm. Deze heeft de opties dus niet. :S
<pmjdebruijn> dat weet je zeker?
<jvg98> Ja.
<pmjdebruijn> ik heb zelden een TV zonder dergelijk instellingen gezien
<jvg98> Helderheid staat nu laag, contrast staat nu zeer hoog. :)
<pmjdebruijn> dus je hebt de instellingen toch gevonden?
<jvg98> Yep, stond onder ¨Geavanceerde instellingen¨, waar ik een pincode moest invoeren. Die stond blijkbaar op een kaartje. :)
<pmjdebruijn> http://www.smugmug.com/help/calibration-1400.mg
<pmjdebruijn> ik gebruik meestal dat plaatje om TVs af te stellen
 * OerHeks dacht aan redshift
<pmjdebruijn> redshift is erhm... raar
<psilo23> waarom zou je een windows vps willen uberhaupt :P
<OerHeks> veranderd door de dag, dacht ik
<jvg98> Windows 8 is een verademing voor servers, maar niet voor desktops. ;-)
 * OerHeks denkt .. who cares?
<pmjdebruijn> OerHeks: ja eng :)
<jvg98> Straks m'n laptop naar de Makro brengen. :$
<JapyDooge> 16:59 <psilo23> waarom zou je een windows vps willen uberhaupt :P  <<  ik kan me best een reden voorstellen ;)
<StefandeVries> Dames, heren, voor offtopic wil ik jullie graag verwijzen naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic. Dan houden we dit kanaal vrij voor hulpvragen. :)
<jvg98> Prima. :-)
<nagataka> StefandeVries, ie je dan niet dat JapyDooge hulp nodig heeft Hij denkt elfs aan windows!
<StefandeVries> Dank, dank, driemaal dank. :)
<psilo23> JapyDooge: ik niet :P
<Valie> hallo ik heb een vraagje misschien dat iemand mij kan helpen?
<pmjdebruijn> misschien wel
<Valie> hoi zal het even uitleggen
<pmjdebruijn> stel gewoon je vraag, als iemand je kan helpen reageerd ie wel
<StefandeVries> Of zij. :)
<Valie> ik ben met een oude laptop bezig waar ik ubuntu op wil instaleren...momenteel staat er nu een google besturings systeem op. het probleem is nu dat die vanaf de cd niet wil booten als ik de laptop aanzet ik kreeg dat een melding iets met een verkeerde kernel versie. iemand misschien een idee?
<pmjdebruijn> google besturingsysteem?
<pmjdebruijn> chromeos bedoel je?
<Valie> ja
<pmjdebruijn> is het zo'n netbook of zo?
<StefandeVries> Heb je een 32-bit of 64-bit CPU?
<pmjdebruijn> dat is inderdaad een goeie
<Valie> 32 bit gewoon een laptopje
<StefandeVries> En heb je ook de 32-bit versie gedownload?
<pmjdebruijn> Valie: wat is de preciese melding
<pmjdebruijn> met je telefoon een plaatje maken en die ergens online zetten helpt vaak ontzettend
<Valie> ja ik heb de 32 bit versie gedownload
<Valie> is ga ff kijken wat preciese melding is ogenblik
<pmjdebruijn> plaatje is het fijnste
<pmjdebruijn> dat zien we ook de context van de melding namelijk
<Valie> ik krijg de volgende melding als ik de laptop aanzet met de ubuntu cd die ik vanaf de site gedownload heb.....
<Valie> this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: pea      Unable to boos - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<Valie> boos = boot
<StefandeVries>  Ah, het PAE-probleem.
<Valie> Is er een oplossing voor?
<pmjdebruijn> uh
<pmjdebruijn> dat is wel een heeeel erg oude laptop
<pmjdebruijn> of misschien een rare CPU
<pmjdebruijn> Valie: wat zit erin?
<StefandeVries> Dat hoeft niet per se.
<Valie> ja dat klopt pentium
<pmjdebruijn> Pentium 1?
<Valie> jep
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> ik weet niet of het zinvol is om daar nog Ubuntu op te zetten
<trijntje> das onder de systeemeisen, ik zou proberen er iets anders op te zetten :P
<pmjdebruijn> ik gok sowieso dat je met Debian dan iets beter uit te voeten komt
<Valie> ik ga het even nakijken voor de zekerheid
<pmjdebruijn> wat?
<Valie> ogenblik
<Valie> of het een pentium 1 is
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<Valie> ik weet wel dat er ooit win xp op gedraait heeft
<pmjdebruijn> nou, dat was de laatse Intel CPU zonder PAE zo ver ik weet
<pmjdebruijn> dat zou dus goed kunnen kloppen
<pmjdebruijn> maar los daarvan heb je waarschijnlijk ook dramatisch weinig RAM?
<pmjdebruijn> 64MB gok ik?
<pmjdebruijn> of 32?
<pmjdebruijn> misschien dat DamnSmallLinux iets is voor daarom
<Valie> nee 512 ram
<pmjdebruijn> 512MB in een Pentium 1
<pmjdebruijn> in een laptop
<pmjdebruijn> zou dat bijzonder zijn
<StefandeVries> Dan zal het waarschijnlijk geen Pentium 1 zijn. Eerder een Pentium 4. ;)
<pmjdebruijn> of 3
<pmjdebruijn> misschien een AMD K6 ofzo, dat waren nogal kreupele CPUtjes
<Valie> het gaat om deze laptop: http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11794_na/11794_na.html
<StefandeVries> Pentium M.
<StefandeVries> Logisch ook.
<StefandeVries> M van mobility, wat je verwacht in een laptop.
<pmjdebruijn> juist
<pmjdebruijn> maar blijkbaar hebben die dus geen PAE
<pmjdebruijn> een latere revisie blijkbaar wel
<Valie> ik heb er waarschijnlijk niet zoveel verstand van als jullie dit laptopje heb ik al jaren maar ik doe er vrijwel niks mee
<StefandeVries> Valie: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/how-to-install-ubuntu-1204-on-non-pae.html
<StefandeVries> De link die ik net stuurde verwijst naar een pagina met een goede installatiehandleiding.
<Valie> ik ga even kijken wil jullie alvast bedanken voor de hulp
<Valie> daar kan ik wel wat mee bedankt!
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan. We zijn er toch. :P
<StefandeVries> :)
<rulus> ik heb zo'n processor en die heeft toch echt pae
<pmjdebruijn> mja
<StefandeVries> Ligt aan welke revisie je hebt.
<pmjdebruijn> dat zijn dus de nieuwere revisies
<pmjdebruijn> die hebben namelijk ook NX
<pmjdebruijn> en NX heeft PAE nodig
<pmjdebruijn> dus krijg je PAE gratis daar
<rulus> ah zo, iig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125520/
<rulus> idd ook nx blijkbaar
<rulus> cool, ik ben nog mee met de tijd :P
<pmjdebruijn> rulus: dezer dagen is dat dus net het verschil tussen ellende en geen ellende :)
<Maikel> waarom?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-03
<[Linuxfan]> Goeie avond  weet iemand van jullie hoezo bij apache2 geen image worden geladen op de Hompage aleen index.html
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> dat is heel raar
<Maikel> staan je rechten goed?
<StefandeVries> Maikel: LinuxFan is al weg.
<Maikel> ah ja
<Maikel> ik moet die away is aanzetten
<Maikel> dank
<linse>  /join #ubunt
<alisan> goeden avond
<alisan> heb asus ee pc 901 met  daar op ubuntu 12.4 op geinstalleerd
<alisan> alleen het start niet gelijk op moet zelf aanwijzen
<alisan> hoe kan ik het gelijk laten opstarten
<OerHeks> de standaard keuze zonder pauze booten ? dat moet mogenlijk zijn in grub2, even zoeken ..
<alisan> wat is een grub
<OerHeks> Grub2 is de bootloader, met het menu wat jij ziet.
<OerHeks> hier is een antwoord, wel in het engels >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<OerHeks> timeout op 0 en je ziet grub niet meer. als je grub wel in wilt, houd je gewoon shift vast tijdens booten.
<OerHeks> GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<alisan> thanks
<alisan> ga het proberen
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<[Linuxfan]> heeft iemand van jullie apache2.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-04
<Petrov> hallo
<inktvis75> hi
<glenn> iemand hier
<Maikel> altijd
<glenn> wie kan mij helpen te printen via win7 op een gedeelde brother 1450 op unbuntu 12.04
<Maikel> #windows
<Maikel>  ik bedoelj /join #windows
<glenn> wat bedoel je Maikel
<pmjdebruijn> glenn: ik weet het ook niet precies, maar dan zul je met Samba aan de slag moeten
<glenn> werkt soms somsniet
<Maikel> glenn het is een windows probleem
<Maikel> maar idd
<Maikel> samba is je vriend
<glenn> hoe bedoel je
<glenn> samba is geinstaleerd
<glenn> wordt er geen gebruik gemaakt van cups
<Maikel> ik weet het echt niet
<Maikel> maar samba deel je printer
<Maikel> afaik
<glenn> afaiK ?
<Maikel> http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<glenn> is wel gedeeld op ubuntu
<Maikel> as far as I now
<Maikel> lees die ff
<glenn> wie kan er mij helpen met het delen van en printer onder ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> heb even geduld
<pmjdebruijn> jezelf elke vijf minuten herhalen heeft weinig zin
<pmjdebruijn> je vraagt om iets heel specifieks waar niet iedereen ervaring mee heeft
<StefandeVries> Houd in je achterhoofd dat veel mensen nu aan het werk zijn. :)
<pmjdebruijn> kan best zijn dat je een paar dagen geduld moet hebben
<glenn> aan het werk is weekend
<pmjdebruijn> glenn: daarbij is het prima ok, om je vraag elk dagdeel een keer te herhalen (aangezien er soms nieuwe mensen bij komen)
<Maikel> maar lees je niet
<Maikel> je gaat er niet opin
<glenn> wat moet ik lezen
<Maikel> ik stuurde je net een url
<Maikel> 11:41 < Maikel:#ubuntu-nl> http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<pmjdebruijn> volgens mij is dat een beetje outdated
<pmjdebruijn> aangezien het nog over lpr praat
<pmjdebruijn> ->2000
<StefandeVries> En de meest recente Windowsversie die genoemd wordt is NT.
<pmjdebruijn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<pmjdebruijn> dat is waarschijnlijk relevanter
<pmjdebruijn> alhoewel ik het zelf nooit geprobeerd heb
<glenn> dit ook al gedaan
<pmjdebruijn> dan zou ik eens in de samba and cups logs gaan graven
<Andre> Hoi, is er iemand die weet hoe ik mijn cookie.sqlite kan importeren in Firefox  ? :(
<glenn> pmjdebruijn:  waar vind ik deze
<pmjdebruijn> glenn: /var/log/...
<glenn> pmjdebruijn: juist gebruik linux te weinig
<glenn> zo stil hier
<jk> pmjdebruijn: ff een bedankje voor je werk aan en het packagen van Darktable. Ideaal :-)
<Wonderingwalker> Anybody around?
<Wonderingwalker> Hello warddr Hoe gaat het?
<warddr> hallo Wonderingwalker , met mij gaat alles goed :D
<Wonderingwalker> Eenzaam hier niet?
<Wonderingwalker> IK had een vraag over printers bij een 12.04 server
<Maikel> printers is de nachtmerrie voor elke sysop
<Maikel> we're jamming...jamming alright...
<StefandeVries> Als jij het zegt.
<Maikel> mja ik ben 3 jaar lang een sysop geweest op een middelbare school
<Maikel> knettergek werd je van die printers
<nagataka> Maikel, noem gewoon elke printer Bob Marley
<nagataka> die hield ook van jamming
<lord4163> Hey
<lord4163> Weet iemand waarom ik geen mov bestanden kan openen in mplayer?
<Maikel> nagataka: daar ken ik hem ook van :)
<glenn> wie heeft veel kennis over printen
<glenn> iemand hier
<OerHeks> glenn, wat is je probleem?
<glenn> ik prober te printen op een brother 1450 die op ubuntu is gedeeld
<glenn> maar dit lukt niet
<glenn> de pc waar de printer soms aanhangt staat niet dag en nacht aan
<glenn> kan pas printen na -+5 tot 10 min
<glenn> OerHeks, en nu
<inktvis75> hi all
<glenn> inktvis75, ken jij iets van printers
<inktvis75> glenn, niet van elke, maar try me
<glenn> al eens een printer gedeeld op ubuntu en proberen printen uit windows
<OerHeks> Normaal zet je de gedeelde printer niet uit. als je deze woch moet aanschakelen, snelste manier om contact te krijgen is je client uitloggen en weer inloggen
<OerHeks> het is een netwerk printer, dat werkt anders dan even usb erin stoppen.
<inktvis75> glenn, hoe deel je: via samba of via cups ?
<glenn> hoe deel ik ,het best
<inktvis75> beste via cups delen, de meeste windows versies ondersteunen ipp
<inktvis75> (internet printing)
<glenn> hoe deel  ik via cups
<OerHeks> http://<hostname>:631/printers/<printername>
<glenn> en waar moet ik dit zetten OerHeks
<inktvis75> idd glenn, de url die OerHeks geeft moet je in windows geven als url
<OerHeks> "hoe deel ik via cups"maar je tiept net "kan pas printen na -+5 tot 10 min"..?
<OerHeks> wat is je vraag nu precies?
<inktvis75> OerHeks, ik vermoed dat ie nu via samba print, dat kan bij sommige printers wel eens een forse vertraging geven
<inktvis75> heb dat op m'n werk ook met een of ander canon geval
<inktvis75> duurt ook een min of 10
<OerHeks> ja, voordat je binnenkwam, <glenn> de pc waar de printer soms aanhangt staat niet dag en nacht aan <glenn> kan pas printen na -+5 tot 10 min
<inktvis75> zeker bij sommige pdf's enzo
<glenn> inktvis75, hoe doe ik het dan via cups
<inktvis75> op je ubuntu machine start je met je browser naar http://127.0.0.1:631
<OerHeks> ligt aand e doc, als het .txt is, is het zo over, een rijk document duurt gewoon wat tijd via cups en dan netwerk.
<OerHeks> geduld is een schoone zaak.
<glenn> en dan inktvis75
<inktvis75> administration
<inktvis75> administration
<glenn> inktvis even prive
<inktvis75> nee niet prive glenn
<inktvis75> rechts zie je server
<inktvis75> server settings
<glenn> w8 even inktvis75
<glenn> ik zal zeggen wat ik gedaan heb
<inktvis75> vinkje share printers, allow printing from the internet
<glenn> ik gebruik ubuntu 12.04
<glenn> dus ik heb via afrukken mijn printer toegevoegd
<glenn> is da goe
<inktvis75> ja
<glenn> en nu
<glenn> verder via cups zeker
<inktvis75> jep
<inktvis75> overigens is voor elke distro zo ongeveer wel gelijk
<inktvis75> je kunt distro eigen tools beter mijden en gewoon de webinterface gebruiken
<glenn> ok
<glenn> dus nu bij cups admin
<glenn> gaan
<glenn> daar is volgende aangevinkt show printers shared by other systerms
<glenn> share printers connection to this system
<inktvis75> ok
<glenn> en moet ik allow printing from internet ook aan zetten
<inktvis75> jep
<inktvis75> vervolgens naar je windows pc, internet printer toevoegen
<glenn> hoe doe ik da
<inktvis75> hangt van je windows versie af
<glenn> zeg het eens
<inktvis75> xp, win7, win2k8 etc
<glenn> zeg eens waar ik dit moet zoeken
<glenn> of is dit bij toevoegen printers dan http://<hostname>:631/printers/<printername>
<inktvis75> http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/printing/adding-an-ipp-printer-queue-to-windows-xp/ vind je bijv uitleg hoe dit moet onder xp
<glenn> gebruiken bij gedeelde naam
<glenn> is dit is toch via het ipa adres neit
<inktvis75> jep
<glenn> maar in vista is dit anders
<inktvis75> http://howto.ccs.neu.edu/howto/printing/adding-an-ipp-printer-queue-to-windows-vista/
<glenn> wat geef ik mee als ip-adres
<inktvis75> ip adres van je ubuntu machine dat kun je vinden door in een terminal te typen:
<inktvis75> ip addr show
<inktvis75> OerHeks weet vast wel hoe je dat grafisch kan zien, maar ik heb geen idee :)
<glenn> inktvis75, hoe vind ik de naam van de printer
<glenn> op ubuntu
<inktvis75> als je bij administration, links bij printers klikt op de knop manage printers
<inktvis75> dan zie je links de queue name
<glenn> thanx maar waar kan ik de quname veranderen
<inktvis75> op de printer klikken, dan administration -> modify printer
<glenn> thx maatje
<OerHeks> dat geld alleen voor de description, niet de queue name.
<inktvis75> ff zien OerHeks
<OerHeks> je ziet de naam al in http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/
<glenn> thx maatje
<inktvis75> idd je hebt gelijk OerHeks
<glenn> ik ben er zo weer
<glenn> kan ik zonder linux volledig te herstarten
<glenn> zou het restarten van cups het zelfde opleveren
<inktvis75> herstarten is voldoende
<glenn> wat herstarten de pc of
<OerHeks> BIj verandering hoef je de server niet te herstarten, alleen de client uitloggen/inloggen
<glenn> dus je bedoelt win7 in en uitloggen
<inktvis75> OerHeks, dus permissies aanpassen gaat nu zonder herstarten van cups ? cool .. hou me normaal niet zo met dat soort dingen bezig, mijn printer is een netwerk printer :)
<OerHeks> permissies op de server ja, maar de client moet die info ook krijgen, en die is verbroken.
<glenn> ik herstart even de linux pc waar ik nu op chat en print
<glenn> om te zien of er nog vertraging is nu
<glenn> tot zo en al vast bedankt
<OerHeks> Normaal verander je weinig, dus kom je dit ook niet tegen.
<inktvis75> eigenlijk zou je natuurlijk printen moeten beperken op ip range, maar als het zo gaat werken voor glenn is dit wel ff voldoende :-D
<OerHeks> Guest zou voldoende zijn, internet poortje openen ... voor je het weet stuurt een zot de ubuntu-manual naar je printer.
<inktvis75> maar ik heb we wel eens verbaasd over die wachttijd die optreed bij sommige printers en sommige bestandsformaten bij printen via samba
<inktvis75> wat niet bij direct via cups gebeurd
<inktvis75> maar soit, belangrijk is dat ook niet
<OerHeks> dat ligt aan de opbouw van de pagina. sommige printers zien het als bitmap o.i.d.
<OerHeks> dat duurt even, via 100 mbp
<inktvis75> maar zou toch niet zoveel verschil moeten uitmaken tussen rechtstreeks via cups of samba er tussen lijkt mij
<glenn> ben er weer
<OerHeks> klopt.
<glenn> maar werkt nog altijd niet
<inktvis75> maar is het netwerk tussen je windows pc en je linux pc sowieso wel op orde ?
<glenn> staat nu pending sincz
<inktvis75> kunnen ze elkaar pingen bijv ?
<glenn> dat werkt
<glenn> hij stuurt hem goed door naar linux
<inktvis75> kun je vanaf je windows machine een telnet doen naar poort 631 op je ubuntu
<inktvis75> je ziet 'm in ubuntu in de queue staan ?
<inktvis75> en je print een gewoon tekst bestand ?
<glenn> hoe doe ik een telnetµ
<glenn> is dat cmd
<inktvis75> cmd en dan typen: telnet ipadres 631
<glenn> telenet werkt niet op vista
<inktvis75> of hebben ze in windows 7 net zoals bij 2008 telnet er ook default niet op staan ?
<inktvis75> pak deze: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/puttytel.exe
<inktvis75> fucking microsoft, flikkeren ze er telnet niet by default op
<inktvis75> klojos
<glenn> moet ik telnet echt hebben
<inktvis75> glenn, op zn minst handig als connectie test
<glenn> ik test nu van uit vista draad loos
<glenn> en zie hem in cups verschijnen maar doet niks
<glenn> via klad blok enkele tekens door gestuurd
<inktvis75> glenn, dan is t netwerk technisch wel in orde, maar neemt niet weg dat telnet wel erg handig is
<glenn> zeg hoe heb ik de printer op pauze gzet
<inktvis75> als je op je ubuntu machine zit: http://127.0.0.1:631/printers/?
<inktvis75> wat is de status daar
<inktvis75> klik op de printer
<inktvis75> knop maintenance
<inktvis75> start
<glenn> herstart
<glenn> pc weer even en test terug
<inktvis75> geeeeen idee waarom ie steeds zn pc herstart maar soit
<inktvis75> zou ie dualboot doen met windows ? :P
<glenn> thx inktvis75 nu werkt het direkt
<glenn> waarom werkt het anders zo met vertraging
<glenn> iedereen terug weg
<glenn> inktvis75,
<glenn> iemand hier
<OerHeks> mooi dat het nu werkt.
<glenn> ja maar hoe komt het dat het anders zo traag gaa
<glenn> nog 1 klein vraag je
<inktvis75> mooi
<inktvis75> glenn, welk merk printer heb je eigenlijk ?
<glenn> brother
<glenn> brother 1450 en 3040CN
<inktvis75> ok, laatste vraagje en dan ga ik boodschappen doen :)
<glenn> zeg bestaat er nu een mogelijkheid om in windows de naam te veranden
<glenn> zodat er staat brother-hl-1450 op linux en niet op http://linux:631
<inktvis75> geen idee, ik ken windows niet goed genoeg daar voor
<inktvis75> vast wel een rechtermuisknop properties aanwezig ofzo
<glenn> nee
<glenn> lukt niet
<glenn> maar doet er niet toe werkt
<glenn> thnx maatje ga het noteren voor in de toekomst
<glenn> maar hoe komt het eigenlijk dat printen naar die http://server:631 sneller is dan zonder
<inktvis75> mijn windows kennis is zo goed als nul, ik gebruik het af en toe in een virtuele machine om de vsphere client om te starten en dat ist
<inktvis75> glenn, ik heb het ook gezien bij sommige canon printers dat printen via samba methode soms tot rare erg lange vertragingen leid
<inktvis75> hp heeft er weer geen last van
<inktvis75> maar oorzaak is onduidelijk
<inktvis75> aan de andere kant:
<inktvis75> waarom een extra laag introduceren samba -> cups, als het ook rechtstreeks kan :)
<inktvis75> soit, ikke weg, ttyl
<glenn> ok
<glenn> OerHeks,
<glenn> irc is een shone zaak
<glenn> iemand hier
<glenn> weer zo stil
<glenn> niemand hier
<glenn> snap dan niet waarom ze inloggen
<psilo23> ben je zo eenzaam dan ?
<OerHeks> ... "niemand hier" reageert neimand op. stel een vraag, of praat in ubuntu-nl-offtopic.
<psilo23> is er hier iemand die spotify gebruikt ? ik zit een beetje dat programma in de gaten te houden en ik zie allemaal vreemde connecties binnenkomen
<psilo23> van allerlij ip adressesn wat gewone -users- lijken zeg maar, hosts van isps enzo
<psilo23> ben benieuwd of iemand anders hier dat ook ziet met de linux client van spotify
<OerHeks> geinig toch ? gratis muziek en bezoek :-D
<OerHeks> ja, ook veel connecties.
<psilo23> vreemd toch zelfs van allemaal vpn diensten enzo
<OerHeks> adverteerders.
<psilo23> lijkt me sterk vanaf huis verbindingen
<psilo23> gewoon dsl lijnen enzo
<psilo23> en buiten dat heb ik alle adverteerders al geblocked in iptables
<psilo23> ik zie dus ook geen reclame in spotify behalve als die van spotify zelf is
<psilo23> voor premium account enzo
<glenn> das weer iets van faceboek nee bedankt
<psilo23> nee het is niet -van- facebook nee
<OerHeks> spotify is geen facebook.
<psilo23> je moet er alleen een leeg facebook profiel voor aan maken om het te krijgen
<psilo23> ;)
<psilo23> ze gebruiken alleen de login van je facebook meer niet
<OerHeks> dat kan de vele connecties ook verklaren, de zugerberg-vriendjes
<psilo23> mjah ik was aan het vissen naar het ip dat die audio reclame ertussen kwakt maar kan hem niet vinden :P
<psilo23> ik heb wel gezien dat alle adverteerders op poort 80 zitten
<psilo23> spotify zelf op 443
<psilo23> en dan al die random ip addressen zijn gewoon hoge poorten
<glenn> is en blijft face book
<psilo23> is goed joh jij je zin, spotify is van facebook (geen zin in discussies met eigenwijze mensen)
<pmjdebruijn> jk: hehe, geen probleem :)
<pmjdebruijn> jk: ik neem aan dat je de plus ppa gebruikt, met de extra goodies :)
<OerHeks> Ja, daar mag wel wat meer aandacht voor zijn, darktable plus
<pmjdebruijn> anyow
 * pmjdebruijn is er vandoor
<E3D3> Ik staar zo lang op de zin: "man is system's manual pager" dat ik niet meer weet wat het bedoeld:
<E3D3> Of het een pager voor "system manuals" is, of is het de "manuals pager" is van het systeem, of is het een handmatige pager is van het systeem ?
<OerHeks> man is de pager, de applicatie om manual-pages in te zien.
<E3D3> Wie wil mij helpen met dit juist te vertellen (ook al ken ik 'man' enigzins) ?
<E3D3> vertellen =vertalen
<OerHeks> man is een softwareprogramma om de handleiding-pagina's te openen.
<psilo23> hahaha jah
<OerHeks> nu nog ergens 'meegeleverde' en dan is het helemaal duidelijk dat je ze niet hoeft optehalen
<OerHeks> nog man nog de pagina's
<psilo23> Man is een softwareprogramma om meegeleverde handleidingen van andere softwareprogrammas te openen.
<psilo23> zoiets ? :P
<OerHeks> .. in een terminalvenster
<OerHeks> anders krijg je dát gezeur weer
<glenn> OerHeks, alles werkt nu super
<psilo23> Man is het standaard software programma om meegeleverde handleidingen van andere softwareprogrammas te openen in een terminal venster.
<psilo23> zoiets dan
<OerHeks> netjes.
<OerHeks> zie man --help
<glenn> OerHeks, was er voor 90 % al zelf geraakt
<psilo23> en man man
<psilo23> :D
<glenn> over wat heb je het psilo23
<psilo23> man man
<psilo23> oerheks zegt zie: man --help
<glenn> wat is man man
<psilo23> en ik zei en; man man
<OerHeks> glenn, het is een rechten kwestie, dat wat linux juist zo veilig maakt.
<psilo23> met man man open je de manual van man ? :D
<glenn> had niks met rechten te maken enkel met samba
<glenn> ok
<glenn> jammer dat ik niet volledig kan over schakelen naar linux
<psilo23> waarom niet ?
<glenn> mijn scanner werkt niet onder linux
<psilo23> Dat is wel een vervelende reden :P
<psilo23> Tijd voor een nieuwe scanner ? :P
<glenn> nee want scanner werkt nog goed
<glenn> en ook veel technische software werkt niet onder linux
<glenn> en veel mensen werken er niet dus oppassen met bestand uitwisseling
<psilo23> mjah ik ben nu iets meer als anderhalf jaar met al mijn systemen over op linux
<psilo23> alles draait ubuntu hier
<psilo23> nergens last van eigenlijk :P
<OerHeks> samsung werkt OOTB, bij HP moet je nog yes klikken.
<OerHeks> maar verder ook niet slecht, HP
<glenn> wat draai je zo van software
<OerHeks>  /me draait geen windows software
<harrieklomp_> 3 laptops en 1 server met linux. Hier komt geen windows meerin huis
<glenn> wat voor software
<glenn> moet wel
<glenn> want werk is windows
<psilo23> wat voor software ? waar ik mijn systemen voor gebruik is voornamelijk als media ding zeg maar, ik speel sowieso geen games op mijn pc ofzo
<glenn> ok
<psilo23> beetej vidoetjes knippen en plakken, audio encoden
<glenn> ok
<psilo23> verder gewoon downloaden, streamen, surfen, mail etc :P
<glenn> probeer maar eens technische software te vinden voor linux
<psilo23> wat voor technische software heb je het dan over
<glenn> om machines te programeren
<glenn> zeg wat is een goede pdf reader
<psilo23> programmeren in wat voor taal ?
<psilo23> adobe reader ?
<OerHeks> standaard heb je al een goede.
<psilo23> jah die standaard erin zit is al goed genoeg voor mij
<psilo23> maar je kan ook die van adobe erop zetten in principe
<viezerd> zou gewoon Okular als PDF reader pakken
<viezerd> adobe == ellende
<psilo23> ik gebruik gewoon die standaard erin zit weet even niet eens welke dat is ghehehe
<psilo23> mjah ik zit op lubuntu
<glenn> is speciale taal die de machine kent
<psilo23> gewoon document viewer zit erbij
<OerHeks> als je vervangt, zou ik Calibre nemen, ook voor ebooks
<glenn> of foxit reader
<psilo23> achjah voor sommige dingen moet je windows gebruiken heeft soms ook met licenties enzo te maken heh
<psilo23> net zoals streamen van netflix.com
<psilo23> no way dat je dat op linux aan de praat gaat krijgen
<glenn> zeg weet jij een goede vervangen voor excel
<psilo23> installeer gewoon libreoffice
<psilo23> daar zit die calc bij dat is vervanger van excel
<glenn> ja maar die kan niet goed overweg met excel bestanden
<OerHeks> excel bestanden met commerciele scriptjes werken veelal niet.
<OerHeks> dat is ook geen open standaard, dus kan je linux niet kwadelijk nemen.
<OerHeks> docx enzo ..
<glenn> er zit een query in een zelf gemaakt bestand
<glenn> en die werkt neit in libber office
<viezerd> waarschijnlijk werkt die in niks anders dan Microsoft Excel
<glenn> kan het wel via liber maar dan aparte maken
<glenn> of zou ik 2 pagina's kunnen maken
<glenn> hoe maak ik bepaalde software als standaard
<OerHeks> systeeminstellingen > Details > standaard programmaś
<glenn> wil foxit reader als stadaard pdf
<glenn> hoe doe je dat
<lg188> Hallo mensen
<lg188> en bots mss
<glenn> ja Lgl
<OerHeks> kan je dat niet in foxit reader zelf aangeven?
<glenn> denk het neit
<glenn> OerHeks, wat gebruik jij voor pdf
<OerHeks> de standaard evince.
<OerHeks> op windows kon je al rechter muis > openen met ..
<glenn> hier document viewer
<OerHeks> dat is evince. ze moesten zonodig alles vertalen.
<glenn> ok
<OerHeks> ai ai wel een leap-second attack > http://www.itworld.com/security/288302/another-round-leapocalypse
<glenn> ok
<glenn> bye
<glenn> en tot later wat tv zien
<harrieklomp_> op http://sourceforge.net/ kun je ook wel veel software vinden voor linux als vervanging windows programma's
<ThomasBerends> Hoi, Ik wil graag dualboot installeren, (ik weet hoe dit werkt), maar ik heb al 4 partities op mijn laptop. (HP, standaard zo geleverd). Dit is de C schijf. HP_Tools (99 MB?) Recovery (13 GB), en SYSTEM (200 MB). Ik wil de C schijf verkleinen om ruimte te creëren, maar welke partitie zou ik kunnen verwijderen? (En hoe kan ik partities backuppen?)
<ThomasBerends> Het lijkt erop dat de HP Tools partitie alleen gebruikt wordt bij recovery en door hun zelf (bij problemen aan de laptop)..
<OerHeks> 4 primairy is max, dan zou je er 1 moeten omzetten naar extended.
<OerHeks> welke je zou kunnen wissen durf ik niet te zeggen :(
<ThomasBerends> Oke.. ik maak evne een topic..
<ThomasBerends> Wat bedoel je met extended?
<harrieklomp_> Je kunt als het goed is een recovery dvd (2 dvd's) maken van je windows en dan een backup maken van je gegevens. Als je dat hebt kun je je schijf in 2en delen
<ThomasBerends> Het zou voor mij een stuk makkelijker zijn als dit op een externe harde schijf gebeurd. Vandaar dat ik eigenlijk ook op zoek ben naar een goede backup tool...
<ThomasBerends> Heb een topic aangemaakt (: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/partitie-verwijderen-75916/
<harrieklomp_> begin met windowsinstalatie en geef daar aan hoeveel windows nodig heeft en hoeveel je nodig hebt voor linux
<ThomasBerends> Windows is al voorgeïnstalleerd..
<OerHeks> extended/uitgebreide patititie
<OerHeks> je zult op 1 of andere manier 1 partitie moeten kwijtraken.
<harrieklomp_> staat er al veel in die windows? of is het net nieuw
<OerHeks> als je geen recovery dvd's hebt, dan weet ik het niet.
<harrieklomp_> je kunt recovery dvd's maken in windows
<ThomasBerends> Ik kan alleen de recovery functie gebruiken van HP.. (Op F11 drukken bij de bios.. daarna menu volgen..)
<ThomasBerends> Er is vast wel een tool om een backup te maken van je complete harde schijf, inclusief alle partities?
<ThomasBerends> Windows Recovery doet namelijk alleen Windows... dus dan ben ik nog steeds fucked als ik een partitie verneuk...
<ThomasBerends> -Excuses voor mijn taalgebruik-
<OerHeks> er hoort een tooltje in je menu te zitten on die dvd's te maken.
<harrieklomp_> heb hier nog 2 recovry dvd's loggen van mijn vorige laptop dus dat zou een ander ook wel kunnen
<OerHeks> windows alleen idd
<harrieklomp_> om welke laptop gaat het?
<ThomasBerends> Compaq Presario CQ61
<ThomasBerends> Kan GParted toevallig geen backups maken?
<harrieklomp_> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00838541&lc=nl&cc=be&dlc=nl
<ThomasBerends> Ja, dit is die recovery manager.
<harrieklomp_> hier kun je wel wat mee denkik Thomas
<harrieklomp_> daar kun je die dvd's mee maken en na het backuppen van je gegevens kun je met een lege harde schijf beginnen
<ThomasBerends> Hmm. Ga het proberen.
<OerHeks> hmm ja, dan heb je alleen windows, en de System partitie aan het einde van de disk. windows vista/7 zelf de partitie laten verkleinen met diskmanagment.
<ThomasBerends> De partitie verkleinen lukt wel tijdens de installatie (:
<harrieklomp_> Als je met windows begint kun je aangeven hoeveel partities je wilt hebben
<ThomasBerends> Ja.. maar dat kon ik dus niet. HP heeft dat standaard zelf al volgegooid.
<harrieklomp_> mmm ja die wilt natuurlijk terug naar fabrieks instellingen :(
<harrieklomp_> stomme vraag misschien..... heb je windows nodig?
<ThomasBerends> Helaas wel..
<ThomasBerends> Moet het nog een half jaartje volhouden met Windows. Komend half jaar krijg ik C# op school.
<ThomasBerends> Daarna eindelijk Windows vrij (:
<harrieklomp_> waarom zet je linux dan niet op een usb stick?
<ThomasBerends> USB 2.0 is een beetje te traag..
<ThomasBerends> Als het op de harde schijf staat draait het weer lekkerder. (:
<harrieklomp_> het is maar voor een half jaartje ;)
<ThomasBerends> Dat wordt dan een lang half jaartje :')
<harrieklomp_> misschien is het antwoord op het forum wat je bedoeld
<Alblasco1702> hoe kun je in de command line naar bestanden zoeken?
<Alblasco1702> *commandline terminal
<OerHeks> locate <filename>
<harrieklomp_> of kijk eens op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal (moet ik ook eens doen )
<perre`vl> oii
<perre`vl> iemand wakker ?
<perre`vl> ...
<perre`vl> :)
<perre`vl> 'k heb een nieuwe server installatie gedaan met ubuntu 12.04
<perre`vl> nu heb ik ne gebruiker aangemaakt
<perre`vl> maar via ssh zijn de mappen niet in kleur en de permissies niet in orde
<perre`vl> iemand die da weet op te lossen ?
<perre`vl> ( als der iemand is )
<perre`vl> :)
<Aboubakr> hallo
<Aboubakr> iedereen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-08-05
<HUB> Hallo
<Guest34325> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<Luckiboy> ha Guest34325
<Dropje_> Hallo?
<Dropje_> Ik heb een vraag namelijk: Ik heb nu Ubuntu geïnstalleerd naast Windows maar als ik mijn pc opstart dan start Windows 7 op ipv Ubuntu
<trijntje> Dropje_: hoe heb je ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<Dropje_> Via de CD
<trijntje> dus vanaf de cd opgestart? Niet ubuntu binnen windows geinstalleerd?
<Dropje_> Nou je kreeg de keuze bij het installeren of je naast een installatie of de schijf wissen en dan gewoon Ubuntu installeren. Dus ging ik voor de eerste optie natuurlijk.
<trijntje> als je weer vanaf de cd opstart en 'ubuntu uitproberen' kies kan je kijken wat er mis is gegaan tijdens de installatie
<Dropje_> Maar als hij aangeeft Installatie voltooid zou je toch denken dat hij gelukt is en waar kan ik zien waar het ventueel fout is gegaan?
<Dropje_> ventueel -> eventueel *
<trijntje> ja, normaal zou je een foutmelding oid moeten krijgen als er iets fout gaat. Maar je kan iig even kijken of de partities goed zijn gegaan etc
<Dropje_> Kan wel even kijken in Windows in Partitiebeheer daar zou het ook aangegeven moeten zijn.
<trijntje> dat kan, maar ik weet niet of die linux partities kan herkennen
<Dropje_> Ubuntu is echt sterk verbeterd vind ik het is veel mooier
<Dropje_> Nouja ik ga wel even naar Ubuntu en ik kijk wel even daar dan log in vanaf daar ook de chat in.
<Dropje_> Zo daar ben ik weer
<trijntje> hoi. Je kan in gparted kijken welke partities je hebt
<Dropje_> er heet een partitie linux swap
<Dropje_> En er is een partitie die heet ext4 en heeft 4 GiB in gebruik ik denk dat die partitie het is
<Dropje_> en heeft nog 61 gb over.
<trijntje> ja, dat is de linux partitie inderdaad
<Dropje_> die ext4?
<trijntje> Ja. Ik denk dat je het beste die partitie en de swap kunt verwijderen, en dan de installatie opnieuw starten.
<trijntje> het installatieprogramma ziet dan de lege ruimte en zal vragen of je ubuntu daar op wilt installeren
<Dropje_> Ik heb linux swap al eens een keer verwijderd en toen opnieuw geinstalleerd
<trijntje> zowel de swap als de ext4 verwijderen
<Dropje_> Oke dan doe ik dat moet ik nu die twwe partities verwijderen=
<Dropje_> twee ?
<trijntje> ja, ext4 en swap, niet de windows partities per ongeluk verwijderen
<Dropje_> Maar het vreemde is ik heb normaal een partitie van 700 gb die is nu opgesplitst in 232 gb eentje van 321 gb en 364 gb
<trijntje> kan je hier een schermafdruk plaatsen? http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Dropje_> Sorry hoor de wifi vloog eruit
<Dropje_> Hier heb je de printscreen
<Dropje_> http://imagebin.org/223363
<trijntje> dat is een vreemde indeling, heb je een aparte windows partitie voor cbr rijbewijs?
<Dropje_> Ja dat is voor mijn theorie examen daar staan vragen over theorie.
<trijntje> ik zou die data nar je C schijf kopieren, en daarna  die partitie en de twee ext4 partities verwijderen, en dan de installatie starten
<Dropje_> ext4 en linux swap =
<Dropje_> ?
<trijntje> wat bedoel je?
<Dropje_> Jij zegt die partitie en die twee ext4 partities verwijderen
<Dropje_> Dus dat CBR moet weer samengevoegd worden ?
<trijntje> ja, ik zou /dev/sda5 verwijderen (eerst backup van data maken), en ook /dev/sda8 en /dev/sda6
<Dropje_> en die twee andere partities zoals ext4 en linux swap die moeten weg ?
<Dropje_> Oke duidelijk
<Dropje_> sda 5 heb ik nog een backup van...
<Dropje_> dat staat ook op mijn usb stick
<Dropje_> ik ga nu even
<Dropje_> Treintje het is gelukt ik heb sda 6,8 en 4 verwijderd nu zegt hij dat ik 249 gb vrije ruimte heb zal ik daar ubuntu op neerzetten=
<Dropje_> Moet ik hem eerst daarvoor formatteren ?
<trijntje> Dropje_: nee, je hoeft niks te formatteren, gewoon de installatie starten en dan ziet de installer de vrije ruimte
<Dropje_> Hallo daar ben ik weer.
<Dropje_> Het is helaas niet gelukt.
<erik_k> Ik ben bezig met het oplossen van een driver bug van mijn touchscreen. In launchpad is gemeld dat ik een bisection moet uitvoeren. Er is ook een link naar uitleg hoe dat de doen. Echter loop ik al snel vast.
<erik_k> Met de commando "git log --oneline Ubuntu-3.0.0-24.39..Ubuntu-3.2.0-27.43" krijg ik een error melding:  "unknown revision or path not in the working tree. Use '--' to separate paths from revisions."
<erik_k> Ik begrijp niet wat hier precies word bedoeld.
<UndiFineD> hmmm
<UndiFineD> http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-bisect.html <- is wat ik zo snal kan vinden
<UndiFineD> wat je dus doet is kijken wanneer er een wijziging is gekomen in je software die van toepassing is
<UndiFineD> in dit geval de linux kernel ? versie 3.0 tegen 3.2
<inktvis75> hi all
<StefandeVries> Hallo inktvis75.
<erik_k> De uitleg die ik via Launchpad had gekregen: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection"
<UndiFineD> bah niet klikbare urls
<erik_k> Ja het is versie 3.0 tegen 3.2
<erik_k> Mijn touchscreen doet het in 3.0 nog wel en in 3.2 niet meer.
<inktvis75> erik_k: je moet eens op het arch forum kijken
<erik_k> sorry, hoe kan ik een klikbare url maken?
<inktvis75> heb daar een melding over gezien
<inktvis75> ff kijken of ik t zo snel kan zien
<inktvis75> weet niet of het je kan helpen, maar kijk eens naar deze posting: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=133851
<inktvis75> back, vermoedelijk wel berichten gemist
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<inktvis75> mooi :)
<inktvis75> laatste tijd wat veel last van lag gevolgd door disconnect :(
<erik_k> Je link van het arch forum zou wel wat kunnen gaan opbrengen.
<inktvis75> mooi erik_k
<erik_k> Gaat wel even duren voor ik er goed doorheen ben. Dit is nog wat zware stof voor mij.
<inktvis75> erik_k: t is geen gemakkelijke posting, ik zag ook wat dirty dingen staan als usbhid.quirks in je grub config
<inktvis75> sowieso haat ik grub2 configuratie
<erik_k> Ja, die vielen mij ook al op. Gelukkig kan ik het op een test systeem uitproberen.
<inktvis75> grub2 is voor mij hetzelfde als bijv. sendmail configuratie, allemaal te doen als je van sadomasochisme houd ofzo
<UndiFineD> kernel 3.2.2 is er wat werk verricht aan hid-multitouch
<inktvis75> lijkt er op he UndiFineD als ik die posting zo doorlees, maar ze zijn volgens mij nog niet helemaal aan de documentatie ervan toegekomen
<UndiFineD> mogelijk nu wel beter, kernel 3.5 voor quantal
<inktvis75> UndiFineD: schijnen in 3.5 toch ook nog wel wat regression bugs te zijn als ik t zo in andere postings bekijk
<erik_k> Vanaf 3.4 werkte het wel weer.
<inktvis75> ja en zo te zien in 3.5 voor velen weer niet
<inktvis75> da sucked eigenlijk wel
<erik_k> Bij mij 3.5 wel.
<inktvis75> erik_k: is http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-precise/ gebruiken een optie voor je ?
<erik_k> ik zal eens kijken. Ik weet niet of ik deze al had geprobeerd.
<inktvis75> erik_k: als ik t zo bekijk zou die probleemloos moeten werken
<erik_k> Helaas die 3.4 vloekt met mij nVidia driver. Ik kan het nog met en schone installatie proberen. Ben intussen aardig vervuild met verschillende kernels.
<Cees> de opdracht nvidia-detector antwoord none, wil dat zeggen dat mijn nVidia-kaart niet wordt herkend?
<OerHeks> die opdracht doet bij mij ook 'none'
<OerHeks> .. met sudo ook.
<OerHeks> welke nvidia heb je Cees, via lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> ik heb de gt430 ..
<UndiFineD> OerHeks, Cees bij geeft ie ook none, maar ik weet het zeker dat ie er is, en dat de driver zn werk doet
<OerHeks> is dit soms een part van de standaard driver ?
<UndiFineD> os[Linux 3.2.0-29-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.40GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 57.3% free] disk[Total: 3.6TB, 52.8% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<UndiFineD> ik denk dat progje gewoon gaar is
<OerHeks> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<OerHeks> hmmz jij ook al de 29 ...
<OerHeks> 3.2.0-27-generic #43
<UndiFineD> mja ik draai een mirror
<UndiFineD> linux-headers-3.5.0-8-generic_3.5.0-8.8_i386.deb is er al voor quantal
<UndiFineD> nog niet 64 bit
<OerHeks> .. weer regressies, las is :(
<OerHeks> is/ik
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-29
<Bullseye> hallo is er iemand die mij wat ken uitleggen
<Gotiniens> Bullseye: als je je vraag stelt dan is er mischien iemand die je kan helpen
<Bullseye> ik krijg het commando wget niet aan de gang in ubuntu
<Bullseye> is daar een optie voor om het werkend te krijgen
<Gotiniens> wat gaat er precies fout?
<Gotiniens> welke foutmelding krijg je?
<Bullseye> hij kent het comand niet
<Bullseye> niet gevonden geeft ie aan
<Gotiniens> Bullseye: met sudo apt-get install wget installeer je wget
<Gotiniens> maar wget zou standaard op elk systeem geinstalleerd moeten zijn
<OerHeks> klopt
<Bullseye> ik snap het niet want als ik debian of Centos gebruik doet ie het wel maar ik ga dat is proberen bedankt zover
<OerHeks> wget google.nl # en hopla
<loltowers> iemand aanwezig?
<Gotiniens> Luckiboy: als je je vraag stelt dan is er mischien iemand die je kan helpen
<Gotiniens> euh
<Gotiniens> loltowers:
 * OerHeks is wezig
<loltowers> Ok. Is het mogelijk om te blijven vertalen zonder lid te worden van een groep? Ik heb niet veel zin om die omslachtige procedure te vervullen om te joinen.
<OerHeks> Gut, leuke vraag.
<OerHeks> Je vertaalt nu zonder lid te zijn van de vertaalgroep?
<loltowers> Ja inderdaad.Ik heb gewoon een account op leafpad en ik ben begonnen suggesties door te geven.
<OerHeks> Je bedoelt launchpad, waarschijnlijk
<loltowers> Ha, ja inderdaad. Is er enig nadeel aan zomaar freelance te vertalen?
<OerHeks> Nou, dan geef je suggesties, lees ik, pas als je lid bent, en "gewogen", dan vertaal je direct > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Naslag/Startersgids
<OerHeks> In principe kan je rustig doorgaan met wat je nu doet denk ik. maar om het zeker te weten, join #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<loltowers> Ok dank u, will do. Fijne dag nog.
<OerHeks> Veel plezier :-)
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-30
<jdq> Dag heren, ik vind niet meer terug hoe ik meer dan 10 te vertalen items tegelijk kan doen weergeven in launchpad (iets toevoegen bij de URL, maar wat?)
<joostvb> jdq: helaas, ik zou t niet weten
<joostvb> jdq: ik hoop trouwens dat hier ook anderen dan "heren" aanwezig zijn...
<jdq> Ja, ik dacht eraan toen ik het schreef, "oeps" :)
<joostvb> :)
<joostvb> jdq: heb je n andere vertaal-url voor me? dan kan ik t wel ff voor  je uitzoeken
<joostvb> ik heb op dit moment overigens geen javascript-capabele browser bij de hand
<joostvb> we zullen zien...
<jdq> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/iso-codes/+pots/iso-639-3/nl/+translate hierzo een voorbeeld
<jdq> ik probeerde net &batch=50 maar dat FUBAR't alles
<joostvb> hrm...
<jdq> Aha, nu werkt dat wel. Het was waarschijnlijk een probleem van hun kant. Nuja, zo weet jij het ook. ;)
<joostvb> aha :)
<joostvb> "1 → 10 of 7707 results" zie ik
<joostvb> happy hacking dan
<Jancoow> Goedemiddag
<joostvb> hoi Jancoow
<Jancoow> hallo, kan ik hier vragen kwijt over ubuntu?
<joostvb> absoluut
<Jancoow> Ik heb dus een probleem, me linux wil niet opwekken uit slaapstand, standby of ruststand
<Jancoow> Zodra ik hem in een van deze standen zet, gaat de powerled helemaal uit
<Jancoow> Zodra ik hem weer aan doet geeft de powerled telkens een heel snel klein blinkje
<Jancoow> heb dan ook geen beeld en geen enkel programma is dan opgestart (lampp, utserver, ftp of ssh)
<Jancoow> Als ik hem dan weer reset en weer aan doen, gaat hij alsnog niet aan en is het hetzelfde verhaal als hiervoor. Om hem dan weer aan te krijgen moet ik even de stroom eraf gooien en dan kan ik hem wel normaal opstarten
<Jancoow> hoe kan ik dit dus oplossen?
<joostvb> heb je het over een laptop?
<Jancoow> nee
<Jancoow> Het is oude hardware, zit een intel celeron op 2,8ghz in volgensmij, en voor de rest kan ik je eigenlijk geen details vertellen
<lord4163> Jancoow: Welke versie van Ubuntu heb je?
<Jancoow> ik draai op elementary maar dat maakt voor de rest niks uit lijkt mij?
<Jancoow> want heel veel mensen op ubuntu hebben er ook last van
<Jancoow> maar het forum legt eruit....
<Jancoow> daarom dacht ik ik probeer het hier even, want ik wou het graag voor vanavond klaar hebben
<Guest47880> met welk programa kan ik ubuntu server op afstand be sturen in desktop vorm
<ducktool> Guest47880: probably teamviewer
<Guest47880> met welk programa kan ik ubuntu server op afstand be sturen in desktop vorm
<Guest47880> dankje sorry voor duppel post
<OerHeks> VNC, SSH met X forwarding, teamviewer is closed source, en niet in de repo's. ( en via hun service, dat je het maar weet)
<joostvb> afk shop, bbl
<Jancoow> maar niemand heeft een oplossing voor mijn probleem
<OerHeks> Elementary OS is geen ubuntu, het heeft vast zijn eigen problemen.
<OerHeks> Mint idem
<OerHeks> er bestaat een #elementary channel hier op #freenode
<Jancoow> is die ook nederlands?
<Jancoow> btw elementary stamt toch af van ubuntu
<OerHeks> Dat kanaal is alleen inhet engels, en elementary stamt af van ubuntu, maar het is net zo krom om ubuntu hulp te zoeken in #debian, elementary heeft zjn eigen problemen, anders heette het wel ubuntu.
<Jancoow> Ok sorry ik zag dat jullie een chat hadden dus dag vraag het hier even en ik wist niet dat elementary ook een chat heeft
<Gotiniens> Iemand ervaring met bumblebee?
<Gotiniens> dat is de tool die je stroom slurpende video kaart uitzet voor de in de CPU gebouwde videokaart
<Gotiniens> of andersom
<Gotiniens> ik vraag me vooral af of hij slim genoeg is om naar de zware videokaart te schakelen op het moment dat ik een spel start
<OerHeks> vziw maak je dan een apparte opstartregel daarvoor aan? ik heb geen hybrid GPU
<OerHeks> $ optirun [options] <application> [application-parameters] #>>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Gotiniens> ja dat heb ik ook gezien, en dat werkt ook, maar het zou natuurlijk ook automatisch moeten kunnen :)
<OerHeks> Nou, dat zou wel aardig zijn idd, maar er is nog een hoop werk te doen, lees ik zo her en der.
<OerHeks> hoe bepaal je dat Nvidia gebruikt moet worden?
<Gotiniens> geen idee, maar onder windows gaat het volgens mij ook automatisch
<OerHeks> Ik vermoed dat windows een profile heeft van lichte/zware applicaties
<Gotiniens>  nou dat zou onder linux toch ook mogelijk moeten zijn :)
<Gotiniens> CPU scaling is ook on demand
<F1Online> goedeavond :)
<Jancoow> mogguh
<OerHeks> hoi F1Online
<F1Online> hoi :)
<OerHeks> Vertel ons uw ubuntu problemen, grote systeembeheerdert.
<F1Online> met ubuntu heb ik geen problemen
<F1Online> ik wordt van mijn deta wel gacht satanische MS$ certificaten te halen
<Gotiniens> Ik heb een baan bij een detacheerder afgeslagen omdat ik pas als senior beheerder met linux aan de gang mocht
<OerHeks> \o/
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuforums.org/ is up
<Fermata> Nog altijd met vBulletin.  Sja.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-07-31
<JanC> als ik me niet vergis is vBulletin de wens van de forum admins
<JanC> nu switchen zou ook extreem moeilijk zijn
<Danny__> Goedemiddag
<Danny__> Ben ik hier op de juiste plek voor wat hulp te krijgen met een probleem?
<Danny__> ubuntu related ofc
<JanC> Danny__: ja
<Danny__> Ik heb een paar nieuwe schijven in mijn ubuntu server 13.04 gestoken.
<Danny__> Deze kan ik vinden met sudo fdisk -l en ik kan er een partite op schrijven
<Danny__> Daarna zie ik met fdisk inderdaad /dev/sdd1 (de nieuwe partitie) verschijnen
<Danny__> maar als ik de UUID zoek met sudo blkid krijg ik geen output voor deze schijf
<Danny__> rara wat is hier aan de hand? Eergisteren heb ik hetzelfde gedaan met 2 adnere schijven en had ik geen problemen?
<Danny__> misschien dat iemand een idee heeft wat het probleem kan zijn?
<JanC> eerst en vooral: beter geen fdisk meer gebruiken tegenwoordig (het is een interface-compatibele kloon van de originele fdisk die vooral gemaakt is omdat sommige install scripts fdisk gebruiken)
<JanC> fdisk kan bijvoorbeeld niet overweg met GPT partitionering en met grote partities
<Danny__> wat raad je me dan aan te gebruiken?
<Danny__> ik beheer de server momenteel vanaf een windows laptop dus x forwarding is vrij onhandig
<JanC> parted bijvoorbeeld
<JanC> anyway, die fdisk kloon geeft normaal een foutmelding ipv het verkeerd te doen (waar fdisk het verkeerde zou doen)
<JanC> dus ik denk niet dat dat je probleem is nu
<Danny__> Het gekke is dat eergisteren exact hetzelfde wel werkte
<JanC> zelfde soort schijven?
<Danny__> Ja
<Danny__> 3 exact dezelfde schijven
<Danny__> van 2 TB
<Danny__> ik draai wel onder esxi
<Danny__> Alle schijven hebben een datastore ter grootte van de schijf, en de eerste schijf die wel werkt heeft een virtual drive van de max schijfgrootte
<Danny__> terwijl op de nieuwe schijven virtual drives van 250 GB staan
<Danny__> browser just crashed
<JanC> wat geeft: sudo blkid -c /dev/null
<JanC> (dat zorgt er voor dat de cache genegeerd wordt)
<Danny__> zelfde output als sudo blkid
<Danny__> wel de overige schijven, niet de nieuwe schijven
<JanC> en expliciet de nieuwe devices opgeven na blkid werkt ook niet?
<Gotiniens> Bij red-hat moet je officieel rebooten als je partities hebt aangemaakt
<Danny__> hoe geef ik die expliciet op?
<Danny__> Gotiniens: bedankt maar ik heb al een keer gereboot, tevens de schijven compleet verwijderd van de datastore en opnieuw aangemaakt
<JanC> trouwens, zie je ze in /proc/partitions ?
<Danny__> even kijken
<Danny__> ja daar zie ik ze wel
<Danny__>    8       48  262144000 sdd    8       49  262142976 sdd1    8       64  262144000 sde    8       65  262142976 sde1
<Danny__> sdd1 en sde1 zijn de nieuw aangemaakte partities:)
<JanC> en expliciet opgeven: sudo blkid /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
<Danny__> dan blijft de output leeg
<Danny__> bij beide schijven
<JanC> sudo blkid /dev/sdd1; echo $?
<JanC> (dat vraagteken hoort er bij!)
<Danny__> output: 2
<JanC> """If the specified token was not found, or no (specified) devices could be identified, an exit code of 2 is returned."""
<Danny__> mm.. das vreemd
<Danny__> sudo fdisk -l geeft dit namelijk weer:
<Danny__>  Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem /dev/sdd1            2048   524287999   262142976   83  Linux
<Danny__> zelfde bij sde1
<JanC> Danny__: bestaat /dev/sdd1 ook echt?
<JanC> ls /dev/sd*
<Danny__> output: /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdc1  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdd1  /dev/sde  /dev/sde1
<Danny__> zowel sdd1 als sde1 worden herkend
<JanC> device bestaat dus
<Danny__> ja.. moeilijk verhaal zover
<JanC> niks vreemds in dmesg of syslog?
<Danny__> even loeren
<Danny__> bingo: beide schijven staan in dmesg als volgt
<Danny__>   100.537815] sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Cache data unavailable [  100.537821] sd 2:0:3:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
<JanC> bij andere virtuele schijven is dat niet zo?
<JanC> op zich lijkt het me ook geen probleem
<Danny__> alleen die schijven staan in dmesg
<JanC> heh
<Danny__> o wacht
<Danny__> als ik terugkijk staan de andere schijven er ook in
<Danny__> maar misschien omdat ik wat gerommeld heb dat deze later opnieuw voorkomen
<JanC> ja, op het moment dat ze (opnieuw) gedetecteerd worden
<Danny__> Ik denk dat ik er vanavond of morgen nog eens verder over ga brainstormen
<Danny__> Ik ga zo eerst nog even plat (nachtdiensten)
<Danny__> In ieder geval bedankt voo de moeite zover
 * Danny__ gotta go! out
<JanC> Danny__: probeer anders ook eens om ze te herpartitioneren met parted
<RawChid> Beste Ubuntu-goeroes, mijn 'computer' loopt soms vast (het scherm bevriest). En hij reageert op geen enkele input behalve de uitknop.
<RawChid> Ik denk dat het met flash/youtube te maken heeft.
<RawChid> Enig idee hoe ik het probleem kan opsporen? Bepaalde logs ofzo
<Cees_> kan je wel een terminal openen met ctrl-alt-1/2/enz?
<Cees_> dan kan je zien welke processen actief zijn
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Het is me net 3 keer overkomen en elke keer had ik in ieder geval youtube open in Firefox
<RawChid> Ik zie ook niets spannends in /var/log/syslog
<RawChid> Misschien andere plekken waar ik kan kijken?
<RawChid> Ah, misschien Xorg.failsafe.log
<RawChid> Het heeft iets met Xorg te maken ;)
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-01
<Guest55139> hello someone there?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Guest55139> Ook goedemorgen. Kan ik hier een webcam en micro aansluiten?
<lordievader> Guest55139: Kun je het in deze channel houden? Wat bedoel je precies? Webcam met usb? Micro-sd kaart?
<Guest55139> Ik vermoed met usb. Ik heb het nog niet in huis. Op dit ogenblik heb ik een koptelefoon, en een micro. Ik ga een dezer dagen een cam halen.
<lordievader> Wat bedoel je met een micro?
<lordievader> Maargoed de meeste hardware werkt out-of-the-box.
<Guest55139> Het is een micro met een pen naar m'n geluidskaart, alsook de telefoon.
<exalt> lordievader: lijkt op iets als popcornhour http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/audio/3217467/naim-audio-uniti-review/ <-- ik denk in iedergeval dat hij zoiets bedoeld
<Guest55139> Nee, het is niet dat. Ik heb gewoon absoluut geen idee hoe dat moet. Het is m'n eerste keer. Ja ik weet wel dat normaal gezien men een chatset (alles in een) gebruikt, maar gaat dat ook als ik de 3 apart neem? en, hoe?
<lordievader> Ah bedoel je met een micro een microfoon? (Micro is bij mij standaard 10^-6)
<Guest55139> ok
<exalt> lordievader: dat is wel een ruime benadering hoor :P
<lordievader> Ik probeer te begrijpen wat Guest55139 zijn probleem/vraag is, die mij niet duidelijk.
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<joostvb> Guest55139: ik denk dat je je microfoon in de minijack-ingang van je pc moet aansluiten
<joostvb> Guest55139: en je webcam in n usb-aansluiting
<joostvb> Guest55139: dwz, als je webcam usb-support heeft
<joostvb> Guest55139: sommige pc's hebben een aparte minijack-ingang voor audio-uit en eentje voor microfoon
<joostvb> Guest55139: en soms is dat gecombineerd in 1 minijack
<joostvb> Guest55139: en als je geluk hebt werkt t allemaal "out of the box"
<Guest55139> Dan moet dat normaal gezien gaan als ik een cam met usb bijhaal.    Bedankt.
<joostvb> succes!
<wivasc> Ik heb net een issue gepost waar we enorm mee vast lopen. upgrade van ubuntu 10.04 naar 12.04 met Plesk Panel 11. Het probleem is dat we vastlopen op mod_python en op mod_fcgid. Beide gevallen wordt er naar verloop een SIGKILL gegeven. hoe moeten we dit probleem verhelpen?
<joostvb> plesk wordt niet door ubuntu geleverd, geloof ik
<joostvb> vraag de plesk leverancier om n omlossing, zou ik zeggen
<joostvb> of overweeg n alternatief voor plesk
<BolleZijde> Iemand aanwezig?
<CasW> Tuurlijk, altijd. Wat is je vraag?
<BolleZijde> Soms kom ik in die tty1 terminal en lijk er niet uit te kunnen komen.
<BolleZijde> Mijn desktop lijkt onbereikbaar
<OerHeks> ctrl alt F7 voor X
<BolleZijde> Is er een commando dat de desktop weer naar voren tovert?
<CasW> Zoals OerHeks zei, Ctrl+Alt+F7
<BolleZijde> OK, Ik heb op het ding gescholden, maar ga dit proberen.
<BolleZijde> Het is al opgeschreven, en met veel dank.
<OerHeks> ik krijg net een tip, als je eenmaal in Ctrl Alt F2 tty zit, is Alt F7 voldoende.
 * OerHeks heeft vandaag weder wat opgestoken
<OerHeks> thnx Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> np :)
<BolleZijde> Dat is dus een toggle instrument.
<Gotiniens> nee het is geen toggle, meer een switch
<Gotiniens> je hebt meerdere "schermen"
<Gotiniens> tty1 tty2 t/m 6
<Gotiniens> en de grafische op het zevende scherm
<BolleZijde> Vooralsnog heb ik alleen kennisgemaakt met tty1.
<Gotiniens> met alt+fnummer schakel je naar die schermen
<Gotiniens> alleen om vanaf het grafische scherm naar een ander scherm te schakelen moet je ook ctrl indrukken om te schakelen
<BolleZijde> *Dat* gaan we dus proberen, ik heb al begrepen dat er in tekst meer te doen valt dan in grafisch, itt windows.
<Gotiniens> klopt, maar als je dat wil proberen is het wss makkelijk om in de grafische omgeving de terminal op te starten
<Gotiniens> *makkelijker
<BolleZijde> Die heb ik ook al gevonden, volledig scherm biedt meer overzicht.
<OerHeks> Terminal is idd handig, als je een gui-app start, om errors te zien.
<Gotiniens> de terminal in de grafische omgeving kan vaal meer tekst bevatten dan die op de tty1-6
<BolleZijde> Het scrollt door en heeft geen buffer, klopt
<Gotiniens> de letters zijn ook kleiner, en je kan makkelijk meerdere naast elkaar zetten
<Gotiniens> ik vind de grafische iig veel fijner :)
<BolleZijde> Het aangekaartte probleem doet zich vooral voor als ik iets nieuws geinstalleerd heb, vandaag bv. de GUI voor MySQL.
<BolleZijde> Is het verstandig na iedere nieuwe installatie de zaak even op z'n beloop te laten en dan opniuew op te starten?
<Gotiniens> in principe hoef je linux maar sporadisch te rebooten
<BolleZijde> Ik heb wel eens een vastloper, maar deze computer is niet het allernieuwste model, Pentium4 met 1Gb geheugen.
<BolleZijde> Goed, voorlopig ben ik een stuk vooruit en leer ik, dank Gotiniens en OerHeks.
<BolleZijde> Maaltijd wacht dus ga ik ervandoor.
<BolleZijde> Tot het volgende probleem, bye.
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-02
<joostvb> mogge
<ynze> Goedendag even tussendoor, voor een klein memootje.
<ynze> Ben even weggeweest. Epilepsie schijnt dat, nu nieuw, te zijn. Maar weer terug.
<ynze> Nu werkend op ubuntu, binnenkort weer mijn notebook met xubuntu terug. draait trouwens geweldig.
<ynze> Klein memootje. Moest t even doorgeven :-)
<ynze> mazzel!
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Môge, lekker warm
<lordievader> Heerlijk...
<joostvb> добро јутро
<exalt> joostvb: dat vind ik ook.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-03
<ynze> Goedendag allen.
<ynze> Een volgende notebook meldt zich aan van windhoooos naar ubuntu!
<ynze> (een volgende eigenaar ook)
<ynze> is lordievader present?
<ynze> of OerHeks?
<ynze> Mededeling: installatie van (x)ubuntu lukt. Vanaf de sticky.  Zal de eigenaar de weg wijzen.
<ynze> groet!
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<thijssie_> Heeft iemand ervaring met het opzetten van een mail fallback server?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-08-04
<joostvb> thijssie_: wat is je vraag?
<joostvb> en welk probleem wil je oplossen?
<joostvb> over t algemeen is n 2e mx op een 2e machine een minder goed idee, tegenwoordig
<joostvb> als in: sinds n jaar of 10
<linse> mogge
<Jeroen> goede morgen :)
<exalt> hallo
<Jeroen> ik heb een vraag, ik zit te denken om m'n bestanden centraal op te slaan op nog een te kiezen manier een nas of een echte server
<Jeroen> ik heb nog niks alleen een laptop
<Jeroen> m'n externe schijf is behoorlijk oud en bijna vol
<Jeroen> wat mij dus fijn lijkt is via een netwerk? op een centraal punt m'n data hebben staan
<Jeroen> ook heb ik bijna 10.000 foto's dus veiligheid is van nummer een belang
<Jeroen> welke opties zouden er zijn?
<Jeroen> en kan het wat ik wil?
<joostvb> en nou is Jeroen alweer vertrokken
<joostvb> tis wa
<Muad_Dibber> hm
<Muad_Dibber> ben ik de enige die met ubuntu 13.04 steeds meer problemen heeft met bestanden openen via smb?
<thijssie_> @joostvb Ik zou graag een duidelijke tut willen hebben, voor het opzetten van een tweede MX op een andere machine.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-28
<Cme_> Gmorgen/middag waar zit helderheidscherm instellen in Mint17? 'k kan t niet vinden.
<lordievader> Cme_: Dit is #ubuntu-nl, niet ##linuxmint-nl (of waar die ook uithangen).
<Cme_> oja
<michiell_> goedemiddag
<michiell_> vraag: wat is de meest geschikte software voor het nemen van snapshots van een ubuntu 14.04.1 systeem
<michiell_> ?
<jpjacobs> niet nodig
<jpjacobs> gewoon printscreen duwen en je krijgt er een
<jpjacobs> met shift-printscreen krijg je de mogelijkheid om een bepaalde regio te selecteren
<jpjacobs> en alt-printscreen snapt het momenteel gefocuste venster
<michiell_> hoi, nee dat bedoel ik niet
<michiell_> das een screenshot ;)
<michiell_> ik bedoel een snapshot / image van het hele systeem
<michiell_> alstie een keer op zijn bakkes gaat :P
<jpjacobs> ahah
<jpjacobs> wel, dat heb je met ondergespecifieerde problemen ;)
<michiell_> hoe bedoel je?
<jpjacobs> Er is partimage dat enkel de gealloceerde ruimte imaget
<Fermata> Nee, dat krijg je door niet lezen, jpjacobs. :P
<jpjacobs> snapshot kan even goed een screenshot zijn...
<jpjacobs> zo had ik het toch geinterpreteerd
<Fermata> Ja, zo kan je overal wel secundaire/ternaire betekenissen aan verbinden natuurlijk.
<michiell_> ja, dat is mogelijk
<michiell_> tis maar hoe je de zin leest ;)
<michiell_> maargoed, gaat dus om een snapshot / backup
<michiell_> mocht ik eens iets verkloten...
<michiell_> hopla, BU terugzetten
<michiell_> heb natuurlijk al gezocht
<jpjacobs> voor een full image snapshot is er partimage
<michiell_> maar wil weten of er iets is wat iedereen gebrukt
<michiell_> +i
<jpjacobs> dat vereist wel dat je bestandssysteem in orde is ...
<jpjacobs> aha wel, dat is denk ik een beetje het probleem met de Linux community : er zijn 1001 oplossing en iedereen heeft zijn favoriet :P
<michiell_> en software die een complete image maakt
<jpjacobs> de ubuntu disk tool laat ook toe backups te maken
<michiell_> die je wegschrijft op een andere partitie of andere hd ..
<jpjacobs> goed plan inderdaad
<michiell_> snap dat er veel mglh zijn, maar er zal er toch wel 1 of een paar uitspringen ?
<jpjacobs> ook niet vergeten je partitie tabel en bootsector te backuppen
<jpjacobs> Partimage is best handig vind ik zelf ...
<michiell_> nuja, het mooiste is, als er een progje is, dat een complete image maakt
<Fermata> dd?
<michiell_> dd?
<Fermata> Da's een tool die schijven bit voor bit kan kopieren.
<jpjacobs> dd is natuurlijk goed, maar slaagt ook niet gebruikte ruimte op
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Daar heb je compressiealgoritmen voor.
<michiell_> interessant :)
<jpjacobs> Dat doet het gewoon nog langer duren
<michiell_> mja, hoeveel langer?
<jpjacobs> terwijl de info over wat al dan niet gealloceerd is gewoon voor hande is in je bestandssysteem
<michiell_> als dat 30 min. en je hebt alles in 1
<michiell_> beter dan een hele nieuwe ubuntu-boom optuigen ;)
<jpjacobs> gaat even goed op voor partimage
<Fermata> Compressie zorgt op moderne systemen voor nauwelijks extra vertraging.
<Fermata> michiell_: je zou dan met een live-cd een dd-image moeten maken van de schijf in kwesite.
<michiell_> aha, ik ga ze allebei uiteraard bekijken :)
<Fermata> Je kunt uiteraard niet terwijl Ubuntu van de schijf draait, die schijf bit voor bit kopieren.
<michiell_> logisch
<Fermata> Daarna kan je met dingen als 7z compressie toepassen.
<michiell_> het staat allemaal genoteerd, we gaan voorzichtig "rommelen"
<michiell_> ;)
<michiell_> bedankt voor de info mensen !
<michiell_> moet boodschappen doen eerst :(
<Fermata> dd is een low lever tool, voorzichtigheid is geboden.
<Fermata> level*
<michiell_> tot de eerste image ben ik sowieso voorzichtig ;)
<michiell_> als ik die heb, jaaaaaa.. ;)
<michiell_> tnx & grtz
<trijntje> Als je met dd en zip aan de gang gaat is het wel zaak de vrije ruimte te wissen, anders schiet je er nog niks mee op
<Fermata> Daarom raadde ik compressie aan.
<Fermata> Hedendaagse compressie laat null-space "verdwijnen".
<Fermata> In ieder geval reduceert het het heel sterk.
<trijntje> dd if=/dev/zero of=grootbestand
<trijntje> Fermata: niet als er data in de lege ruimte staat
<Fermata> Data in lege ruimte?
<Fermata> Dat lijkt me een fijne contradictie op het eerste gezicht.
<trijntje> Zelf heb ik clonezilla met success gebruikt
<jpjacobs> Fermata: rm != wipe
<Fermata> jpjacobs: klopt.
<Fermata> Ah, op die fiets.
<trijntje> Fermata: ja zeker, als je een bestand verwijderd blijf het gewoon op risk staan, er komt alleen een vlaggetje leeg bij te staan
<trijntje> *disk
<Fermata> Ja, klopt.
<Fermata> Zelfs dan zal compressie wel iets helpen.
<jpjacobs> niet als't al gecomprimeerde bestanden waren die er stonden (eg films, muziek, foto's, ... kortom, het gros van de grote bestanden)
<Fermata> Sja.
<Fermata> Dat nadeel houdt je ongeacht van de manier waarop je back-upt.
<Fermata> s/houdt/houd
<jpjacobs> niet als het over de vrije ruimte op je partitie gaat
<Fermata> Was er niet een commando dat zulke flags herkent en de ruimte daadwerkelijk met nullen overschreef?
<Fermata> Even zoeken, misschien handig om te vermelden, mocht hij/zij terugkomen.
<Fermata> Ah, shred ja.
<Fermata> En dan met de -z parameter, die nullen schrijft op het laatste.
<jpjacobs> moet ge natuurlijk willen doen he
<Fermata> Het maakt de compressie efficienter wel.
<Fermata> Tenzij de partitietabel niet de huidige is.
<jpjacobs> en recovery van perongeluk verwijderde bestanden onmogelijk
<Fermata> De nieuwe partitietabel/fs heeft geen weet van bestanden op vorige filesystems naturlijk.
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Daarom is het een apart commando dat je niet zomaar inklopt, hoop ik. ;)
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> das waar
<jpjacobs> 'k zou wel eens een benchmark willen zien ...
<Fermata> Tussen wat?
<jpjacobs> partimage met gzip vs. dd | gzip vs shred && dd | gzip
<Fermata> Ah, ja.
<Fermata> Nou ja...
<Fermata> Ik heb nog wel een testbak thuis.
<trijntje> van daar mn dd commando, als je dat vanaf de live dvd op het groente systeem doet overschrijf je alle lege ruimte
<jpjacobs> wat natuurlijk ook nog een erg nette oplossing is, is met zfs of btrfs snapshots werken  :P
<Fermata> Ja, maar dat lijkt me dan weer net een stap verder/te ver gaan.
<trijntje> *gemounte
<trijntje> En_zonder sudo, dus geen risico dat je iets sloopt
<Fermata> Dat is geen garantie op zich.
<trijntje> Nee, maar sudo dd is wel heel riskant
 * trijntje moet gaan
<Fermata> sudo dd is niet riskant als je nie top Enter drukt voor je zeker van je zaak bent.
<Fermata> Een beetje verantwoordelijkheid en leesbereidheid moeten we kunnen verwachten.
<Fermata> Tenzij we typjosti's willen helpen.
<jpjacobs> sja .. 't is natuurlijk moeilijk in te schatten hoe ervaren mensen zijn over IRC. En zelfs al zouden het zijn mensen die niet echt nadenken voor ze op enter kloppen, een partitie accidenteel wipen wens je niemand toe (been there, done that)
<Fermata> Dat doe ik ook niet.
<Fermata> Ik verschaf info en een gepaste waarschuwing.
<Fermata> Daar houdt imo mijn verantwoordelijkheid op.
<IkBenTrijnstel> Indien er is zoem
<IkBenTrijnstel> dat ik lijk
<IkBenTrijnstel> dit is troll
<IkBenTrijnstel> en spam
<IkBenTrijnstel> ik ben gelukkig met dit
<IkBenTrijnstel> en ik kan
<IkBenTrijnstel> spam hier
<Fermata> Gaap.
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> vind ik ook: slechte poëzie moet afgestraft worden
<swipe> best chat, zoek hulp voor mijn update fout
<swipe> Broken count???
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<Fermata> Ha lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<lordievader> shgs, bekende?
<Fermata> Zie swipe.
<Fermata> Zelfde ip.
<Fermata> MEt mij is alles goed.
<Fermata> Met jou?
<lordievader> Best prima.
<swiep> hoi
<swiep> wie kan mij helpen
<Fermata> lordievader: eh, sorry, IkBenTrijnstel.
<Fermata> Hallo swiep.
<Fermata> Wat is je probleem?
<swiep> hoi, heb een probleem met updaten
<swiep> geeft aan: fout: broken count
<lordievader> swiep: Hallo, zou je de volledige output willen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)?
<swiep> voorheen geen problemen gehad
<lordievader> Fermata: Ik dacht al ;)
<swiep> het pakketsysteem is gebroken geet hij aan
<lordievader> swiep: Gebruik je apt?
<swiep> wilde kopieren maar doet het niet
<swiep> nee, gewoon via de update tool [ venster]
<lordievader> swiep: Oke, open een terminal en tik: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordievader> Kopieer daarvan de output naar pastebin.
<swiep> opdracht niet gevonden ; krijg ik als antwoord
<swiep> mm opnieuw gedaan, het loopt nu
<lordievader> swiep: Tik fout ;)
<swiep> ja klopt
<lordievader> Ach, tik foutje moet kunnen ;)
<swiep> sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<swiep>  maxthon-browser-stable : Vereisten: libxss1 maar het is niet geïnstalleerd E: Er zijn vereisten waaraan niet voldaan is. Probeer -f te gebruiken.
<swiep> dit staat er ook in.
<lordievader> swiep: In het vervolg gebruik http://paste.ubuntu.com om terminal output te posten.
<lordievader> swiep: Voer eens uit wat apt je aanraadt.
<swiep> sorry ben vrij nieuw hier
<swiep> zal ik doen
<swiep> hij is aan het updaten en verwijderen, paketten die niet nodig zijn
<swiep> jee, ben blij met jullie!!
<lordievader> swiep: :)
<swiep> Te gek hij is klaar en de foutmelding is weg. Wil dit ook weten en kunnen. te gek thanks.
<lordievader> swiep: Blijf hier rond hangen, je leert een hoop ;)
<swiep> zal ik zeker doen!
<swiep> thx Lordie
<lordievader> swiep: No problem ;)
<swiep> geen idee wie je bent , maar ben je wel dankbaar
<lordievader> swiep: That's IRC for ya :P
<DenBeiren> grmbl,... kan de keyboardlayout niet vinden in 14.04
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-29
<bathman_> ok, ik geraak het op den duur toch een beetje beu:
<bathman_> iemand die mij een eenvoudige manier kan wijzen om vensters te 'tilen' in unity?
<bathman_> en beu: het zoeken :)
<jpjacobs> slepen tegen de zijkanten? of windows-toets en links of rechts pijltje?
<jpjacobs> geen idee voor de rest, 'k zit op ubuntu-gnome
<bathman_> is eigl nie voor mezelf, iemand die zeer vaak met steeds de 3a4 zelfde vensters zal werken waarmee ie regelmatig moet knippen/plakken etc
<bathman_> met 2 vensters is dat nog makkelijk :)
<jpjacobs> ahzo
<jpjacobs> misschien dat ge dat in een of andere compiz-settings manager wel kunt doen
<jpjacobs> in KDE zat tiling ingebakken in de window manager dacht ik. Anders eens kijken naar een echte tiling window manager zoals awesome, wmii, ion3, ...
<bathman_> en verschillende workspaces heb ik m ook uitgelegd, maar t moest toch eerder 'tilen' zijn
<jpjacobs> xmonad
<jpjacobs> met wat gepruts kunt ge de standaard window manager vervangen door een van die, zonder echt andere functionaliteit in te leveren
<bathman_> xmonad hier geprobeerd - maar gaat precies niet met unity?
<jpjacobs> Ik heb het nooit geprobeerd
<jpjacobs> Unity beu geraakt ...
<bathman_> nog nooit het nut van ingezien, maar gezien nog weinig tijd de laatste jaren sowieso weinig ubuntu aangeraakt
<trijntje> bathman_: ctrl + alt + numpad
<bathman_> omg!
<bathman_> die is goed :)
<bathman_> icm wat alt-tab moet dat lukken
<bathman_> zou dat ook al gelden voor 12.04, trijntje ?
<trijntje> ja, en anders kan je het instellen met compizconfig settings manager
<Dave94> Middag :)
<pds> hoe wget ik een file naar een specifieke folder
<Fermata> cd /je/dir;  wget someremote.file
<trijntje> man wget
<Fermata> Of wget -O
<pds> is er geen -p :p
<pds> maar werkt niet :(
<Fermata> -p?
<pds> de directory-prefix
<Fermata> Staat allemaal ook in de manpage, volgens mij.
<Fermata> Zit nu op een FreeBSD-bak namelijk.
<pds> kzit op ne opensuse, centos en ubuntu bak
<pds> ken de full parameter gegeven werkt nu :p
<pds> shorthand bokt :(
<Dave94> Ik ben ongeveer compleet nieuw met Linux
<Dave94> heb wel wat geëxperimenteerd
<Dave94> vroeger
<Fermata> pds: juist zo'n oude rot kent manpages toch ;)
<Fermata> Ha Dave94.
<Dave94> Hey, fermata :p
<pds> Fermata: bent niet meer gewent om full parameters te gebruiken ;)
<Fermata> Juist dan...
<Dave94> ik heb kennis van alle Windows en Windows Server certificaten
<Dave94> Het is echt een grote omslag
<Dave94> Om helemaal over te gaan op Linux
<Dave94> :p
<Dave94> Heb speciaal een boek gekocht
<Fermata> Waarom wil je om?
<Dave94> omdat Windows vies is
<Dave94> zit vol met backdoors
<Dave94> gesloten software
<Dave94> geen vrijheid
<Dave94> onstabiel
<Dave94> al moet ik zeggen dat 2012 R2 vrij goed is
<Fermata> Goed, voor een backdoored gesloten onvrij onstabiel platform?
<Dave94> :'-(
 * Dave94 is gebrainwashed door Microsoft
<Fermata> O.
<Dave94> ...ik heb niet echt het idee dat ik controle heb over mijn Windows-systemen
<Dave94> Het heeft best wel een eigen wil
<Fermata> Hoe?
<Dave94> toen ik laatst met Powershell Windows moest activeren en daarna wat services moest herstarten, was ik het zat ;)
<Dave94> fermata: je kunt best een hoop dichttimmeren met Group Policy en bladiebla
<Dave94> wacht
<Fermata> Ja dat is de bedoeling, bij corporate dingen.
<Fermata> Ik wacht. ;)
<Dave94> http://betanews.com/2012/08/24/eight-reasons-why-windows-8-is-not-for-you/
<Dave94> dat bijvoorbeeld al :P
<Dave94> plus dat er een signaal naar M$ toe gaat bij het activeren
<Fermata> Heb je trouwens nog een vraag aangaande Ubuntu?
<Dave94> Nu nog niet :p
<Fermata> Oke.
<Dave94> ik zit hier nu meer voor de gezelligheid
<Dave94> de laatste keer dat ik hier op de IRC zat was in 2008 ofzo :)
<Fermata> Welkom.
<Dave94> Dank je
<Dave94> waar kom je vandaan, fermata?
<Fermata> Heerlen, voorlopig.
<Dave94> :)
<Dave94> Ik heb een game geïnstalleerd onder Wine
<Dave94> en ik kreeg dubbele FPS
<Dave94> DUBBELE PRESTATIES
<Fermata> Waar kom jij vandaan?
<Dave94> Hellevoetsluis, ken je dat?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Dave94> Ligt onder Rotterdam
<Fermata> Heerlen ook.
<Dave94> Oh? ;)
<Dave94> Misschien ligt heerlen wel boven Rotterdam
<Dave94> Ligt eraan hoe je het bekijkt
<Fermata> Ik hang niet dagelijks ondersteboven ;)
<Dave94> Laten we doen alsof de noordpool de zuidpool is ;)
<Fermata> Ik werk weer even verder.
<Dave94> Stiekem is noord namelijk niet boven en zuid stiekem niet onder
<Dave94> okj
<goudvink3919> basis bestand system gedifineerd?
<goudvink3919> nee in het begin all
<goudvink3919> ja daar
<goudvink3919> dat weet ik niet dat staat nergens aangegeven
<goudvink3919> ja dat hoor ik wel van je>><<
<lordievader> Goede middag.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-30
<pds> hoi, een networking statish maken is toch gewoon de /etc/networking/interfaces veranderd en de networking services herstarten?
<Fermata> Als het goed is wel ja.
<lordievader> pds: Om een interface statisch te maken ja.
<lordievader> Je kan hetzelfde ook via een dhcp server bereiken.
<Fermata> Het kan zijn dat er een eigenwijze networkmanager die settings overschrijft of negeert.
<pds> ziet er naar uit als ik de networking herstart dat hij de gegevens uit /etc/network/interfaces niet ophaalt
<Fermata> Zijn er andere managers geinstalleerd, zoals wicd e.d.?
<trijntje> Is het niet makkelijker om statisch ip in de router in te stellen?
<lordievader> trijntje: Daar doelde ik op met 'dhcp server' ;)
<goudvink3919> nee ik heb 3 keer 14.04 van de website ubuntu.com gebrand op dvd en er werkt er een van die wat verder
<Fermata> Hallo goudvink3919.
<goudvink3919> door start maar dan gooit hij basis system gedifineerd op het scherm enstopt dan
<goudvink3919> hallo Fermata
<goudvink3919> nee dat niet
<trijntje> koffiekamer: oja, daar had ik niet aan gedacht
<trijntje> lordievader: ^
<Fermata> koffiekamer?
<trijntje> Autocorrect
<goudvink3919> nee dat heb ik ook al geprobeerd
<trijntje> goudvink3919: met wie praat je???
<Fermata> goudvink3919: tegen wie praat je?
<goudvink3919> ik vind het vreemd dat van de 3 er maar een veredr door start
<goudvink3919> ja sorry fermata maar dit werkt anders te veel om uit te leggen
<lordievader> trijntje: Heb net ook even een bakkie gehaald :)
<goudvink3919> nee een dvd die start door
<goudvink3919> gewoon het zelfde gebrand via die ubuntu website
<trijntje> goudvink3919: tegen wie praat je? Kan je de naam van de persoon waar je het tegen hebt noemen?
<goudvink3919> ja ook al sorry trijntje maar dit werkt anders te veel om uit te leggen
<Fermata> Ik begrijp er weinig van.
<goudvink3919> ik lees via een ander scherm wat mijn collega op een ander scherm zet
<trijntje> Ik snap er ook niks van, we kunnen mensen natuurlijk alleen helpen als ze duidelijk zijn
<trijntje> goudvink3919: ok, maar als je collega hier niet is heeft het geen zin om hem hier antwoord te geven
<trijntje> goudvink3919: dat is net zoiets als tegen Jan proberen te praten terwijl je met Piet aan de telefoon zit
<Fermata> Laat je collega anders hierheen komen.
<goudvink3919> ja wel want hij heeft het zelfde maar ik ga nu verder met hem sorry
<trijntje> goudvink3919: prima, maar verlaat dan aub het kanaal als je onze hulp niet hoeft
<goudvink3919> heb ik om jullie hulp gevraagd dan?
<Fermata> Nee, maar daarom kom je wle hier.
<Fermata> Anders open je een privechat ;)
<trijntje> Goede morgen berkes
<berkes> hoi!
<Fermata> Ha berkes.
<goudvink3919> nee die ene start door tot instal
<Fermata> goudvink3919: verplaats je gesprek naar een privechat.
<trijntje> goudvink3919: wil je deze pagina aub sluiten? Er zijn hier mensen die wel hulp willen
<goudvink3919> we gaan vanmiddag wel verder PA0
<Fermata> Hopelijk dan wel ergens anders. ;)
<trijntje> Fermata: ik hoop het ook, dit is echt bizar
<Fermata> Ik heb toch veel meegemaakt hier, maar dit.. ;)
<trijntje> Fermata: ja, ik snap er ook niks van. Hoe weet die PA0 nou wat hij in dit kanaal zegt? Hij is echt wazig
<Fermata> Ja, alsof hij naast hem zit.
<Fermata> Maar dan kan je toch ook gewoon tegen elkaar praten, lijkt me.
<trijntje> Haha, als hij naast hem zit is die collega niet veel slimmer dan goud zelf, dus dat zal wel niet veel helpen ;)
<Fermata> Nou, dat zou ik niet over iemand willen concluderen.
<Fermata> Maar een beetje onpraktisch was het wel.
<trijntje> Ja, maar hij is hier al vaker onpraktisch geweest. Ik denk dat ik hem maar op ignore zet, na 10 tweede kansen vind ik het wel mooi geweest
<jpjacobs> misschien is zijn collega wel doof ...
<jpjacobs> en zit ie inderdaad naast hem :P
<trijntje> Deprimerend genoeg is dat de meest waarschijnlijke verklaring tot nu toe
<jpjacobs> Dan zou hij wss beter typen in gedit ofzo
<trijntje> Probeer dat hem maar aan het verstand te krijgen. Ik zie trouwens dat hij gisteren hetzelfde heeft gedaan
<Guest32626> hoe kan ik een (netwerk)scanner toevoegen?
<pds> iemand hier ervaring met ansible?
<pds> brb schaft :)
<pds> is er nog een andere manier of de interface file changes door te voeren dan de network(ing) service the herstarten en de interface neer en op te halen?
<CME_> Hoi samen. Lame staat al geinstalleerd. Hoe kan ik het programma openen? In Dash lame intypen helpt niet. Of gaat dat via/in sudo?
<CME_> mp3 wordt niet ondersteunt in openshot,
<jpjacobs> CME_: lame is een commandline programma
<jpjacobs> type eens "man lame" in een console
<CME_> terminal?
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<CME_> er verschijnt een hele boel
<CME_> 848 lines
<jpjacobs> wel... dat is de handleiding van lame ...
<jpjacobs> voor meer info over manual pages: lees "man man"
<CME_> Lame 3.99
<CME_> mp3 naar ' iets' converteren in wat Openshot accepteerd
<CME_> hoe gaat dat?
<CME_> er staat:            lame --preset standard sample.wav sample.mp3
<lordievader> CME_: Mis je niet simpel weg een package voor gstreamer o.i.d., het lijkt mij dat OpenShot wel mp3 ondersteund via gstreamer of wat het ook gebruikt.
<CME_> @lordievader Hoe kom ik aan zo'n package ?
<jpjacobs> gewoonlijk is het inderdaad iets gstreamer achtig ofwel ffmpeg (dat tegenwoordig een andere naam heeft, maar ik weet niet meer welke)
<jpjacobs> CME_: installeren via de package manager (aka. software center)
<CME_> aha
<CME_> ik zie plugins
<CME_> maar dat is al geinstalleeerd...
<lordievader> CME_: gstreamer-ugly,bad etc. Pak ook gelijk ubuntu-restricted-extra's mee.
<CME_> GDebi ?
<CME_> hiervoor gebruiken?
<CME_> In synaptic gtstreamer gezocht...
<lordievader> CME_: ubuntu-restricted-addons ubuntu-restricted-extras gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly zou ik allemaal installeren.
<CME_> via Synapic pakketbeheer?
<CME_> @Lordievader
<CME_> daar lukt niets
<scx> Hi!
<scx> Can someone translate this for me, please?:
<scx> Jij wilt zo graag bij een ander in de smaak vallen dat je daar alles voor over hebt. Pas op dat je daarbij je oude vrienden niet tegen het hoofd stoot.
<OerHeks> dat word dan 2 BTC
<bathman_> kan iemand mij zeggen hoe oude backups te verwijderen in de standaard in ubuntu meegeleverde backup (duplicity?) ? de commandoregel uit de hulppagina werkt niet...
#ubuntu-nl 2014-07-31
<exalt> Hallo, kan iemand mij vertellen waarom het commando su wel om een password vraagt maar ook al geef je het goede paswoord tocb een Authentication failure geeft?
<exalt> sudo su werkt overigens wel
<lordievader> exalt: Omdat de user root geen wachtwoord heeft normaliter.
<exalt> oke, interssant!
<pds|2> als er iemand geintreseerd is in linux introductie cursus wel engelstalig : https://www.edx.org/course/linuxfoundationx/linuxfoundationx-lfs101x-introduction-1621
<jpjacobs> pds|2: leuke link!
<pds|2> jpjacobs: gratis en certificeerd :)
<jpjacobs> well, als je het officiele certificaat wil, betaal je wel
<jpjacobs> maar de cursus op zich en het onofficiële certificaat zijn natuurlijk al geweldig
<pds|2> denk dat ze het gratis doen hoor :)
<pds|2> http://training.linuxfoundation.org/why-our-linux-training/blogs/lftstaff/798-free-intro-to-linux-course-coming-summer-2014
<pds|2> waarschijnlijk cursuske weggeven op de mensen aan te sporen meerdere betalende cursussen er na te volgen :)
<pds|2> wat zou de kleinste distro zijn met een deftige gui voor linux moet niet perse ubuntu based zijn
<jpjacobs> puppy?
<jpjacobs> pds|2: http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<Goudvink3919> Hallo weet iemand of er een programma bestaat bij Ubuntu OS system om video VHS over te zetten naar DVD
<jpjacobs> ik denk het wel
<Goudvink3919> en weet U wel dat is dan
<trijntje> pds|2: als je bij ubuntu wilt blijven kan je ubuntu via de mini installeren, en dan de lubuntu-core desktop omgeving installeren.
<Goudvink3919> ik heb een hardware app dat sluit ik aan op mijn PC en kan dan overzetten maar de software werkt alleen
<Goudvink3919> op windows
<trijntje> Goudvink3919: welk exact apparaat heb je?
<Goudvink3919> hallo trijntje
<Goudvink3919> ik heb een hardware app dat je op de pc kunt aanstuiten en op een oude video recorder en dan kun je zo over zetten
<jpjacobs> Goudvink3919: het hangt er een beetje vanaf of je apparaat onder linux wordt ondersteund. Zo ja kan je waarschijnlijk wel weg met iets als openshot, pitivi or digikam
<Goudvink3919> ja dat app zelf wel maar de software die er bij zit niet die is voor windows geschreven
<trijntje> Goudvink3919: wat is de naam van dat apparaat? Als we de naam weten kunnen we misschien opzoeken of die met ubuntu werkt
<Goudvink3919> ook van de zelfde firma als dat dongeleje dat weet je nog wel trijntje
<trijntje> Goudvink3919: dat weet ik niet meer hoor, heb je een link?
<trijntje> naar het apparaat, niet naar de winkel waar je het hebt gekocht
<Goudvink3919> Konigelectronic
<Goudvink3919> jpjacobs op welke website kan ik die file,s vinden?
<trijntje> Goudvink3919: op welke website kan ik dat apparaat vinden? Een exacte link aub, ik heb geen zin om het hele internet af te zoeken naar het apparaat dat jij hebt gekocht
<Goudvink3919> ja dat heb ik besteld bij bol.com maar dat komt van Konig uit  den Bosch
<Goudvink3919> jpjacobs graag de website waar ik die programs kan vinden
 * trijntje zucht eens diep
<Goudvink3919> waar voor?
<jpjacobs> Goudvink3919: gebruik het software center; daar dient het voor.
<Goudvink3919> als ze daar in staan  jpjacobs dan zoek ik ze wel  bijvoorbaat bij deze bedankt
<Goudvink3919> trijntje ik ben al de heletijd aan het zuchten
<trijntje> Goudvink3919: tja, zoals ik al duizend keer heb gezegd, als je mijn vragen niet beantwoord kan ik je niet helpen.
<trijntje> dus hier is mijn nieuwe regel: ik reageer pas weer als je mijn vorige vraag hebt beantwoord. Voor het geval dat je het vergeten bent: op welke website kan ik dat apparaat vinden? Een exacte link aub
<Goudvink3919> trijntje sorry maar volgens mij heb je niet voldoende kennis van hardware technic
<Fermata> Nou wordt-ie helemaal mooi.
<lordievader> Pff, ik weet uit ervaring dat trijntje meer dan genoeg kennis van zaken heeft.
<Goudvink3919> o er schiet me iets te binnen ik heb er ook nog een van Pinnacle
<Goudvink3919> daar kun je ook mee overzetten
<Fermata> Zonder exact typenummer kunnen we weinig.
<Goudvink3919> maar werkt ook alleen op windows want we dwaalen weer te ver af en dat is aan dezekant niet de bedoeling.
<Fermata> En nu is je vraag of die ook in Ubuntu werkt?
<Goudvink3919> ja dat was alleen de vraag Fermata
<Fermata> Zonder merk en type apparaat, zoals gezegd, weten we simpelweg te weinig.
<Goudvink3919> ok dan weet ik genoeg dankje
<Fermata> Prima.
<Goudvink3919> aan alle die antwoord hebben gegeven bestaat er bij Ubuntu geen Universeel programmatje dat op zoon hardware
<Goudvink3919> apparaatje werkt??
<Fermata> Niet bij onze kennis.
<Goudvink3919> Ok dan hoef ik daar niet mee verder te gaan>> kijk ze hebben vroeger bij XP wel gewerkt en daarom vraag ik dat.
<Fermata> Begrijpelijk ja.
<Fermata> Voor Linux is dat een stuk minder goed gereged.
<Fermata> ld.
<exalt> over watvoor apperaat gaat het hier nu eigenlijk?
<Goudvink3919> nogmaals aan alle >>bestaat er ook een programmatje voor de webcam bij Ubuntu??
<exalt> cheese
<Fermata> Een driver, of een programma om daadwerkelijk foto's mee te maken?
<exalt> ?
<Fermata> In dat laatste geval inderdaad cheese.
<exalt> het is me nu pas duidelijk dat het om een webcam gaat lol
<Fermata> Het vorige issue ging niet om een webcam.
<exalt> Fermata: waarover dan ?>
<Fermata> Drivers/software voor gebruik met een apparaat dat videobanden kan digitaliseren.
<Goudvink3919> nee,nee exalt  het ging om een apparaatje waar je VHS mee over kunt zetten naar DVD en of daar een programmatje is bij Ubuntu??
<exalt> Goudvink3919: http://askubuntu.com/questions/150718/record-from-vhs-tapes
<exalt> Goudvink3919: heb je de hardware bij de hand ?
<Goudvink3919> sorry nee die heb ik nu niet bij de hand
<exalt> dan moet je het even laten liggen, zonder de hardware kunnen we het niet testen en je dus ook niet helpen
<exalt> heb je je webcam al werkend ?
<Goudvink3919> kijk zo heb ik ook een JVC camera en werk ik ook beelden frame,s beeld bij beeld zonder geheugen kaartje of bandje
<Goudvink3919> naar de DVD toe
<Goudvink3919> dat zijn soms +/- 80.000 of 130.000 beeldjes die ik dan met de hand bewerk
<exalt> kan je dat niet beter in china uitbesteden ?
<Goudvink3919> maar ik zie daar voor Ubuntu tot op heden geen oplossing voor
<Goudvink3919> ja maar dan krijg ik allemaal van die spleet beeldjes
<exalt> Goudvink3919: heb je je JVC camera bij de hand ?
<Fermata> Jeej, racisme.
<trijntje> wow, racisme, dat kan er ook nog wel bij
<Goudvink3919> hallo nu kunnen we beter stoppen lijkt mij
<Goudvink3919> even de vraag van 13:25
<Goudvink3919> nee die heb ik niet bij de hand want ik heb alles de gehele opstelling afmoeten breken voor ik in April naar het
<Goudvink3919> ziekenhuis ging
<Goudvink3919> ik heb daar een speciale lens voor gemaakt om die beeldjes van 3,2 m/m bij 4,7 m/m op een groot beeld van 4 of 6 mrt te kunnen krijgen
<Goudvink3919> zonder verstrooin in de hoeken
<Goudvink3919> ik ben geen opticer maar het werkt toch goed alle lenzen staan tegen elkaar in op de camera
<exalt> Goudvink3919: dit kanaal is voor ubuntu support, #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor al het andere
<Goudvink3919> ja,ja, dat is mij bekent daarom ga ik ook stoppen en nog bedankt allemaal en in het bizonder trijntje
<exalt> graag gedaan lator!
<Goudvink3919> hallo exalt bent U er nog
<Goudvink3919> weet iemand wat over het programma cheese??
<Fermata> Wat is je vraag?
<Goudvink3919> fermata ik heb cheese gedownload maar er zitten te niet genoeg opties bij
<Goudvink3919> kan ik zo maar mijn webcam aansluiten en dat program starten >> en werkt het dan??
<Fermata> Nou, probeer dat eens.
<Goudvink3919> ja dat kan ik nu niet want mijn webcam ligt boven in de kast en er zit een driver bij die moet dan ook geinstalleerd
<Goudvink3919> worden lijkt mij
<Fermata> Ja, nou ja.
<Fermata> Verder kan ik je nu niet helpen.
<Fermata> Ik kan niet raden of je webcam ondersteund wordt of niet.
<Goudvink3919> is dat cheese een universeel programma?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Als je webcam het doet, werkt het.
<Goudvink3919> mijn webcam is een logictec
<Fermata> Daar zijn heel veel types van.
<Fermata> Proberen is het enige dat uitsluitsel geeft.
<Goudvink3919> ja dat klopt maar ik weet zo niet welke het is maar we praten er wel op een andere keer over als ik hem hier beneden heb ok
<Fermata> Prima.
<Goudvink3919> en wat trijntje daar van vanmiddag betreft het was niet verkeerd bedoeld van mij hoor >> iedereen kan nu eenmaal niet alles weten
<Fermata> Op basis waarvan concludeerde je dat eigenlijk?
<Goudvink3919> nouw trijntje vroeg naar model of type >> nou voor mijn eenvouwdige vraag of Ubuntu ook een programma had voot een app op te starten
<Goudvink3919> om VHS banden om te zetten naar DVD
<Goudvink3919> voor
<Goudvink3919> daar heb je geen model voor nodig of type
<Goudvink3919> ubuntu heeft het in zijn program of niet
<Fermata> We vroegen ons af welk merk en type apparaat je hebt
<Fermata> Op basis daarvan konden we dan zoeken of het wel of niet ondersteund werd.
<Goudvink3919> dat heb ik opgenoemd
<Fermata> Ik ken trijntje lang genoeg om te weten dat hij echt wel kennis van zaken heeft.
<Fermata> Nee, dat heb je niet.
<Fermata> Alleen merk.
<Fermata> Niet type.
<Goudvink3919> ik heb gezegd tegen trijntje dat ik dat ding bij bol.com had gekocht en dat het van de firma konig was
<Fermata> Daar staat geen type bij.
<Goudvink3919> later heb ik gezegd dat ik er nog een had van de firm Pinnacle
<Goudvink3919> nee dat klopt
<Goudvink3919> maar dat neemt niet weg dat je voor een drivertje geen model of type hoeft te weten
<Goudvink3919> als ik app >>jan heb ofapp piet<< dan kan daar altijd via een ander OS een drivertje voor geschreven worden universeel
<Goudvink3919> die dingen werken meestal allemaal op dezelfde Frequentie
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Gezien dat soort dingen vaak een specifieke chipset gebruiken is daar juist wel een driver voor nodig. Vaak genoeg zit deze in de kernel maar dat neemt niet weg dat er een driver nodig is.
<Goudvink3919> ja dat klopt ook wel maar ik zeg al die dingen draaien meestal tussen de 2.5 ghz en de 3.5 ghz
<Goudvink3919> en daar bij ik kan wel mijn logitec schijf gebruiken naar die werkt niet
<Goudvink3919> daarom
<Goudvink3919> mis ik voor meerdere dingen drivertjes om die dingen aan te sturen
<Goudvink3919> Heren is er bij Ubuntu een programmatje voor een epson-scanner??
<OerHeks> epson word hier OOTB ondersteund, simplescan ziet hem direct
<Goudvink3919> even opschrijven
<OerHeks> simplescan is standaard geinstalleerd
<Goudvink3919> dank je
<Goudvink3919> straks even proberen
<bathman_> voor de _tweede_ keer ubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd, ging aanzienlijk wat mis
<bathman_> eerst freeze tijdens startscherm, daarna kon ik met de standaardgebruiker niet meer inloggen.. op geen enkele manier, ook niet in terminal
<bathman_> verwijderen, toevoegen en terug paswoord toekennen lukte niet
<bathman_> iemand last van gehad? :o
<bathman_> (dit ging mis na de _eerste_ installatie, that is)
<trijntje> bathman_: werkt het nu wel? Er kan altijd wat mis gaan bij de installatie
<lordievader> bathman_: Als root "passwd <user>" uitvoeren heeft niet geholpen?
<bathman_> trijntje : nu doet-ie alles goed, denk ik (hout vasthouden)
<bathman_> en nee, lordievader
<bathman_> spijtig genoeg niet
<bathman_> wat andere installatieparameters voor de zekerheid
<lordievader> bathman_: Hmm, vreemd. Corrupte pam?
<bathman_> missch, install cd ook gecheckt op fouten tussen de installaties in
<bathman_> jullie trouwens kaas gegeten van onscreen toetsenbord? wordt niet weergegeven, nochtans gevraagd
<trijntje> Die heet onboard, je kan die vanuit het menu starten
<bathman_> gevonden en lukt :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-01
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Goudvink3919> beste mensen hier even de melding cheese werkt in iedergeval op een logitech webcam
<Fermata> Op het specifieke type dat je hebt?
<Fermata> Goed nieuws. :)
<Fermata> Etenstijd.
<Goudvink3919> ja, ja er komt ook wel eens goed nieuws
<Goudvink3919> eetsmakelijk dan
<Goudvink3919> exalt bent U aanwezig
<Goudvink3919> jamer dat er in openshot program geen optie zit voor webcam
<BerryH> Goedemiddag. Wat is nu de beste manier om mijn systeem te updaten via de command line? Ik vind overal verschillende commando's: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade. Zie door de bomen het bos niet meer. Iemand die daar iets over kan uitleggen?
<trijntje> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<trijntje> met apt-get update vraag je aan de server of er updates zijn, met apt-get upgrade installeer je de updates
<BerryH> trijntje: Hartelijk dank. Duidelijker kan het niet! :-) Ik ga deze commando's gelijk opslaan.
<trijntje> && betekent 'ga verder met het volgende commando tenzij het vorige commando mislukt is'
<trijntje> BerryH: je kan een alias in .bashrc maken als je wil
<trijntje> alias upgrade='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<trijntje> dan hoef je alleen maar upgrade te typen
<BerryH> Ja, die aliasen zijn handig. Ga ik gelijk doen.
<BerryH> trijntje: Bedankt, het werkt. Nooit meer nadenken....;-)
<Fermata> Lang leve de automagisering, toch. :P
<BerryH> Fermata: zolang er nog dingen voor de mens overblijven, prima! :-)
<Goudvink3919> Fermata weet U dat program nog voor een Epson-scanner ik ben dat briefje hier kwijt
<Fermata> Sorry, nee.
<Goudvink3919> ok
<Goudvink3919> exalt noemde gisteren een naam en dat had ik opgeschreven maar ik kan dat niet meer vinden hier
<trijntje> BerryH: exact, denken is veel gedoe ;)
<pjotter> Hallo Allemaal. Ik mount een NAS bij het opstarten via fstab. Maar om de een of andere reden gaat dit heel vaak fout. De NAS moet ik dan handmatig mounten met "mount -a". Heeft iemand ideeën over hoe je een NAS wel kunt mounten bij het opstarten?
<exalt> ik denk dat Goudvis Cheese bedoelde?
<Fermata> exalt: nee.
<trijntje> pjotter: werkte _netnogwat niet? Ik weet dat je al eerder met dit probleem zat
<Fermata> Zie 11:59
<exalt> dan snap ik er de vissenkom er niet meer van
<pjotter> trijntje: _netdev. Leek eerst wel te werken. Maar later verviel ie toch weer in het oude gedrag.
<trijntje> pjotter: kan je in de router zien of de NAS soms de verbinding met wifi/router verliest?
<pjotter> Ik heb al overal op internet gekeken. Schijnt wel een veel voorkomend probleem te zijn. Zowel cifs als nfs hebben dit probleem. Misschien dat het iets te maken heeft met de slaapmodus van zo'n NAS? Ik heb die voor de zekerheid maar even uit gezet.
<pjotter> trijntje: Volgens mij houdt ie daar wel gewoon contact.
<pjotter> Ik ga binnenkort upgraden naar de laatste LTS. Zit nu nog op 12.04. Misschien dat het probleem daarmee ook al opgelost zal zijn?
<trijntje> pjotter: wie weet, ik zit ook net mn pc op te ruimen om opnieuw te installeren
<pjotter> Vaak lossen dit soort problemen wel op met upgrades. Ik weet in ieder geval niet waar ik het moet zoeken. Ik heb volgens mij alles al geprobeerd.
<trijntje> het kan zijn dat de nas in slaap valt, en pas wakker wordt als iemand tegen em praat
<pjotter> Dat denk ik ook ja. Ik zal eens een langere 'timeout' proberen.
<pjotter> Ik denk dat bij het mounten te kort wordt gewacht op een response waardoor de NAS soms niet wordt gemount.
<pjotter> Misschien heeft ie net eens econde langer nodig om 'wakker' te worden en te reageren.
<pjotter> Ik moet even uitloggen en nog eens testen. Bedankt voor het meedenken!
<Cme_> Gmiddag @ lordievader
<Cme_> ik bedoel: @lordievader, jij zei gister: ubuntu-restricted-addons ubuntu-restricted-extras gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly zou ik allemaal installeren.
<Cme_> maar dat is een Xubuntu pakket, ik heb Ubuntu, maakt dat uit?
<Cme_> het is vanwege Openshot die bij mij geen mp3 accepteerd
<lordievader> Cme_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Cme_> @lordievader Met welke toepassing moet de koppeling dan openenen? "If you are using regular, stock Ubuntu: Click here to install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package"
<Cme_> Dan kan ik een toepassing kiezen, maar welke?
<lordievader> Cme_: Ah, dat is een apt link, je browser zou daar de software center voor moeten openen.
<Cme_> ja, dat klopt
<Cme_> dat gebeurt
<Cme_> een klein venstertje
<Cme_> als ik op kies druk...
<Cme_> dan ik ik iets kiezen (een map) in mijn comp
<Cme_> @lordievader bv. download?
<lordievader> Cme_: Kijk bij de manual approach, lijkt mij makkelijker.
<Cme_> je bedoelt het centrum zelf?
<Cme_> die pakketen zitten in Xubuntu
<lordievader> Cme_: Nee, de manual install sectie van de link die ik je gaf.
<Cme_> ah, i see
<Cme_> in de terminal
<fransjan> Hallo ik ben fransjan en nieuw op deze site. Mijn vraag is kan ik wanneer ik ubuntu server op een pc zet inloggen op kpn hotspot en dan met laptop en tablet via server op het internet.
<lordievader> Cme_: Exact ;)
<Cme_> dit staat onderaan: 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 8 niet opgewaardeerd.
<fransjan> Bedankt voor snelle antwoord , wanneer ik er niet uitkom hoor je mij weer.
<lordievader> Cme_: Kun je de volledige output pastebinnen?
<Cme_> wil je echt :)
<trijntje> fransjan: wat wil je precies doen?
<trijntje> waarom log je niet gewoon met die tablet en laptop in op een kpn hotspot?
<Cme_> mp3 wordt niet geaccepteeerd in openshot
<Cme_> De volgende pakketten zijn automatisch geïnstalleerd en zijn niet langer nodig:   dconf-gsettings-backend:i386 gcc-4.8-base:i386 glib-networking:i386   libasound2:i386 libasyncns0:i386 libatk1.0-0:i386 libavahi-client3:i386   libavahi-common-data:i386 libavahi-common3:i386 libcairo2:i386   libcolumbus1:i386 libcups2:i386 libdatrie1:i386 libdbusmenu-qt5:i386   libdconf1:i386 libdee-1.0-4:i386 libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau2:i386 
<lordievader> Cme_: Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Cme_: Houdt dit kanaal schoon en het is beter leesbaar.
<Cme_> @ lordievader   oke, ik kende dat niet...
<Cme_> gedaan.. het staat er, maar kan jij nu iets vinden?
<lordievader> Cme_: Je hebt de link nog niet hier geplaatst.
<Cme_> Inloggen aldaar?
<lordievader> Cme_: Nee, je gaat naar http://paste.ubuntu.com upload je output kopieert de url en plakt die hier.
<Cme_> I see :)
<Cme_> ik heb de term. al gesloten :(
<lordievader> Cme_: Doe je het opnieuw ;)
<lordievader> Maargoed ik ga treinen, maar er is vast iemand anders die je op weg kan helpen.
<Cme_> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar ubuntu-restricted-extras is al de nieuwste versie. De volgende pakketten zijn automatisch geïnstalleerd en zijn niet langer nodig:   dconf-gsettings-backend:i386 gcc-4.8-base:i386 glib-networking:i386   libasound2:i386 libasyncns0:i386 libatk1.0-0:i386 libavahi-client3:i386   libavahi-common-data:i386 libava
<Cme_> bedankt
<Cme_> maar het gaat nog steeds niet.. die mp3 in openshot
<Cme_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7924199/
<Cme_> @lordievader bedankt en trein ze
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-02
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Michelm> kan je met Ubuntu ook je ios apparaten back uppen, zo ja hoe?
<mandje1> Michelm: dacht dat dat wel kon ja. niet paraat hoe. ik zit ze net weer braaf naar OSX te backuppen.
<Michelm> Ik ben namelijk van plan on op de laptops en pc alleen nog ubuntu te draaien. maar wil welzeker weten dat ik mijn i-pad en iphone kan back uppen.
<mandje1> ik zou er zelf niet voor gaan: ios devices en alleen maar ubuntu OS hebben. deed net een zoekje en het beste wat ik totnutoe vond: Install iTunes using wine (http://www.winehq.org/) using the PlayOnLinux GUI front end if you need it, and then you will have sync capacities in Linux.
<mandje1> nja, niet echt geweldig. mocht je nog een windows in een VM achter de hand houden binnen ubuntu machines dan kan je daar ook wel itunes op zetten.. voila, de gesloten apple wereld.
<Michelm> Bedankt voor zover ik meot helaas weg, maar kom er zeker nog een sop terug, bedankt.
<BerryH> Hoi. Ik wil een bug rapporteren via de terminal met ubuntu-bug <pakketnaam>, maar ik weet niet welk pakket ik moet invullen voor mijn bug. Het probleem is dat als ik sudo shutdown now als commando geef dat mijn computer dan blijft hangen op het uitlogscherm maar niet echt uitgaat...Iemand een idee?
<lordievader> BerryH: Lees de manpage van shutdown, als je een poweroff wilt moet je "shutdown -p" of "poweroff" gebruiken.
<BerryH> lordievader: Dank, heb het net gelezen.
<lordievader> BerryH: Ofwel, het is geen bug ;)
<BerryH> lordievader: Inderdaad. Hoogstens een bug in mijzelf. Alhoewel ik het wel een beetje raar gedrag vind. Het systeem bleef hangen op een loguit scherm. Wat kan ik er dan nog mee??
<BerryH> En wat zou de pakketnaam geweest zijn die ik eventueel had moeten gebruiken bij een geldige bug?
<lordievader> BerryH: Hij zit in 'upstart' zo te zien.
<BerryH> Hoe zie je dat?
<lordievader> dpkg -S /sbin/shutdown
<trijntje> en /sbin/shutdown weet je weer door 'which shutdown' in te typen ;)
<BerryH> lordievader: trijntje: dank.
<Goudvink3919> hallo camera monitor start wel maar geeft aan dat er een ander program ook voor de webcam aanwezig is
<Goudvink3919> vermoedelijk  in het reg op het zelfde adres
<fransjan> Hallo hier ben ik weer.   Ik heb ubuntu 14.04 server op mijn pc geinstalleerd . Ik mis een graphical user interface. Ik heb begrepen dat hij nog in ontwikkeling is. Weet iemand wanneer de user interface beschikbaar is?
<OerHeks> ubuntu server heeft geen GUI.
<OerHeks> administrators loggen in via SSH, en bepaalde services kunnen wel een webUI hebben, in een browser.
<fransjan> bedankt.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-08-03
<pds> wat wordt er bedoelt als men verteld dat ubuntu upstream is voor mint?
<Goudvink3919> ik zou het niet weten/ daarvoor ben ik te kort met ubuntu en linux bezig
<pds> aha found it :)
<pds> gebaseerd op met extra packages :)
<Goudvink3919> ik vind het al erg genoeg om mijn apparaten zoals epson scanner aan de gang te krijgen  binnen ubuntu
<pds> ah drivers das misserie op al platformen :)
<pds> Goudvink3919: als je het merk en nummer intypt in google en er linux drivers achter plakt ga je wel iets vinden :)
<Goudvink3919> stijn hebt U  eventueel een uitweg  voor een Epson-scanner binnen ubuntu te laten werken
<pds> Goudvink3919: did gevonden wss al gedateerd maar een goede basis op op te bouwen - http://support.epson.ru/upload/library_file/11/scanner_linux.pdf
<Goudvink3919> ik heb hem even van boven gehaald Epson perfection 3490 photo
<Goudvink3919> kijk op windows 7 werkt hij wel natuurlijk
<Goudvink3919> maar een driver voor Ubuntu is wat anders
<Goudvink3919> pds ik heb die pdf naar binnen gehaald maar het type 3490 staat er niet bij?
<pds> Goudvink3919: verder zoeken dan maar :)
<Goudvink3919> ja zit niets anders op dank je
<pds> komaan japans repo voor epson drivers :)
<pds> kan iemand goudvink deze link geven als hij/zij terugkomt http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<pds> moet 3490 invullen :)
<Sjefke> ik krijg de volgende foutmelding bij het opstarten van Ubuntu: cannot find GRLDR in all devices. Pres Ctrl + Alt + Del to restart.
<Sjefke> ik krijg de volgende foutmelding: cannot find GRLDR in all devices..
<Sjefke> ik heb de files wubildr en wubild.mbr naar c:/ geki
<Sjefke> gekopieerd maar krijg nog steeds dezelfde foutmelding. Is er een andere oplossing?
<trijntje> sjefke is wel hardleers zeg
<lordievader> trijntje: Is sjefke eerder aangeraden om geen Wubi meer te gebruiken ofzo?
<trijntje> lordievader: nee, maar hij kwam twee keer binnen, vroeg iets en was binnen een minuut alweer weg
<lordievader> trijntje: Ah op die fiets.
<trijntje> Ik heb daar altijd zo'n hekel aan :P
<Dennis__> Ik heb een vraag over een UEFI installatie, kan iemand mij helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-27
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Theoo> Hallo mensen kan ik hier NL praten of moet int engles ?
<Theoo> engels
<lordievader> Theoo: Zie /topic
<Theoo> ik heb ubuntu op me Hp notebook gezet, en wilde grg weten of ik bv. bepaalde drivers erop moet zetten zoals chipset ?
<Theoo> hoi lodievader
<Theoo> lordievader
<lordievader> Theoo: Open de additionele drivers dingetje.
<Theoo> heb ik al geprobeerd en word herkent hij opend niet automatisch en heb ook geprobeerd om exe bestand te draaien maar helaas
<lordievader> Theoo: In dat programma werden geen drivers aangeboden?
<JanC> ach, meestal heb je geen extra drivers nodig (zeker niet voor chipset)
<Theoo> ja dat weet ik allemaal niet het is voor mij allemaal nieuw in ubuntu
<JanC> Theoo: is er iets wat niet (goed) werkt?
<JanC> wat betreft hardware?
<lordievader> Theoo: Als er niks wordt aangeboden ben je klaar.
<Theoo> het lijkt er op dat alle driver e.d. al zijn geinstalleerd, want heb ook bv. beeldscherm in goede resolutie
<Theoo> idd wat betred hardware
<Theoo> betrefd
<Theoo> betreft
<OerHeks> klinkt goed.
<Theoo> ik voel mij echt blond op dit moment, aangaande uitvoeren en leren over hoe ubuntu nu werkt...werkt perfect het is alleen net iets anders
<Theoo> hoe open ik me webcam bv...of software vooor fingerprint
<Theoo> doet ubuntu dit allemaal vanzelf, zo lijkt het althans ?
<JanC> webcam zou moeten werken in programma's die een webcam gebruiken  :)
<Theoo> weet niet hoe ik in de map Programma moet komen janC
<OerHeks> eerst checken of je fingerprint device wel word ondersteund >> https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint
<JanC> fingerprint-reader, waar gebruik je die normaal voor?  (je weet dat fingerprint-readers totaal onbetrouwbaar zijn, hé?)
<Theoo> thx
<Theoo> gebruik ik ipv wachtwoord
<JanC> ugh
<Theoo> nee weet niet dat ze onbetrouwbaar zijn
<Theoo> leg uit a.u.b.
<JanC> vingerafdrukken kan iemand die dat wil makkelijk & relatief goedkoop vervalsen (of ze kunnen je vinger afhakken als het gratis moet ;) )
<JanC> hangt er natuurlijk ook van af wie je "vijanden" zijn  :)
<lordievader> Een van de problemen is ook dat je je vingerafdruk niet kunt wijzigen, een wachtwoord wel.
<Theoo> heb geen vijanden en nog maar 8 vingers als je het bij elkaar opteld, en heb meerdere inlog methoden
<Theoo> fingerprint(lekker handig) via gewoon ww, gezichtherkenning en  spare key
<Theoo> en/of lezen
<Theoo> maar nu ff niet zeg maar, moet wel de software erop zetten op/via ubuntu, dat was mijn vraag eigenlijk
<Theoo> waarom naar dafje jan ?
<dafje> o geen idee, in het begin zag ik dat ik mijn naam moest veranderen....dacht ik....ben niet zo thuis in chatten enzo   :-)
<dafje> kan ik hier ook hulp krijgen bij xubuntu problemen ?
<Theoo> weet nik niet jan, moet je ff vragen ?
<dafje> graag Theoo
<dafje> sorry las het verkeerd
<Theoo> graag wat, ik ben hier niet om vragen te beantwoorden
<dafje> oke
<Theoo> WHOIS..
<JanC> dafje: natuurlijk, vraag maar  :)
<Theoo> denk ik niet jan>dafje
<Theoo> je weet niet eens hoe xubuntu werkt, laat staan mijn vragen jan>dafje
<dafje> Fijn JanC   ik heb xubuntu op een laptop staan. Ging maanden goed maar als ik nu wil updaten krijg ik de melding : bcmwl kernel configureren en dan blijft hij daarin hangen. Het bedraade internet wordt afgesloten en ik kan niks meer. Zelf de laptop afsluiten gaat niet, enkel door de " stroomknop"  in te blijven houden....
<Theoo> moet/kun je niet aan mij vragen had ik toch gezegd !
<JanC> hm, bcmwl is Broadcom WiFi chip driver
<JanC> denk ik?
<dafje> Theoo, JanC had het aangeboden
<lordievader> Theoo: Hij vraagt het in zijn algemeen, niet specifiek aan jou ;)
<lordievader> dafje: Werkt jouw wifi chip ook met de opensource broadcom driver?
<Theoo> gelukkig lordievader
<dafje> ja had ik ook al gelezen ergens maar begrijp ik het verkeerd als die enkel voor draadloos is ?  Ik werk enkel bedraad
<lordievader> dafje: Zou je de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 Network' willen pastebinnen (http://paste.kde.org/)
<dafje> woooo   Lordievader.....   da's effe te technisch voor me.......   Leg wat meer uit ajb
<lordievader> dafje: Open een terminal (ctrl + alt t) en tik dat in.
<Theoo> erg aardig jou antwoord 0erheks, maar daar kom ik niet edht verder mee, heb nwe ubuntu 15 erop gezet..
<dafje> 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dafje> 	Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. TravelMate 2410
<dafje> 	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge
<Theoo> schijnt de laatste versie te zijn ?
<dafje> dit is wat er dan verschijnt Lordievader
<lordievader> dafje: Vandaar de pastebin http://paste.kde.org , graag in het vervolg via daar.
<lordievader> dafje: Hij wordt ondersteund door de b43 (de opensource driver).
<JanC> lijkt me dat je dan bcmwl gewoon kan verwijderen
<lordievader> dafje: Zou je de output van 'dpkg -l|grep "bcm\|broadcom"' willen pastebinnen?
<Theoo> ik heb nog 1 vraag, kan ik dezelfde Ubuntu installere bij mijn achterbuurman dit nog Windows XP draaid ?
<lordievader> Theoo: Xubuntu, tuurlijk.
<JanC> Theoo: in principe wel, als die PC voldoende RAM heeft
<dafje> Lordievader ik heb het daarin gekopieerd en nu ?
<Theoo> dat zou erg fijn zijn, dankjewel lordievader
<Theoo> hij voldoet aan alle benodigheden
<Theoo> eisen
<lordievader> dafje: Druk je in die pagina op paste en kopieer je de url hier naar toe.
<Theoo> hoe weet ik dat trouwens, heb het welvoorbij zien komen
<dafje> oke               https://paste.kde.org/pj9kzhtaj
<Theoo> dus lordievader, ik moet xubuntu downloaden en installeren ?
<lordievader> dafje: Ik vroeg om de output van 'dpkg -l|grep "bcm\|broadcom"' ;)
<lordievader> Theoo: Als jij hem bij jouw buurman wilt installeren, ja.
<Theoo> oke dankjewel lordievader..
<dafje> oeps.... kom ' ie Lordievader           https://paste.kde.org/pv826c1u1
<JanC> bcmwl-kernel-source zal weg mogen
<dafje> hoe doe ik dat dan JanC  ?
<lordievader> dafje: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<dafje> ik heb de eerste regel ingevoerd en de reactie is :   E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<dafje> dat dan doen ?
<lordievader> dafje: Ja.
<dafje> bezig
<Theoo> hallo lordievader, ik ben xubuntu aan het downloaden, en wil hem graag als .iso branden op cdrom, ik kan echt en bijna geen exe brstanden installeren hoe kan dat ?
<Theoo> niet imgburn branden maar Met imgburn
<Theoo> Nero pakt hij niet, simpel .exe bestand
<dafje> hoi Lordievader, ben ik weer.....  mijn  internet verbinding werd verbroken.....
<lordievader> Theoo: Omdat je Linux draait. Exe bestanden zijn een Windows ding. Gebruik een Linux equivalent.
<Theoo> mag ik vragen hoe ik bij de ,inux equivalent kom ?
<Theoo> linux
<dafje> wel nog effe het terminal venster gecopieerd   :     https://paste.kde.org/pv5bzd9xr
<lordievader> Theoo: k3b is er bijvoorbeeld een, voor andere: Google.
<lordievader> dafje: Probeer hem nog eens te purgen?
<dafje> purgen ?  Leg effe uit ajb
<lordievader> dafje: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<dafje> dank, ik probeer weer  :-)
<Theoo> ik houd niet zo van google lordievader
<lordievader> Theoo: Gebruik je bing, duckduckgo, etc.
<Theoo> grote broer....
<Theoo> ben je of gedraag jij je nu zo para jan/dafje..?
<lordievader> ?
<dafje> hoi Lordievader ik werd weer van het internet afgesloten....     Ondertussen ben ik naar mijn idee meer tijd kwijt geraakt aan het oplossen dan dat ik bezig was geweest met een gewone herinstallatie....  Bedankt voor je hulp !
<lordievader> dafje: Dat is ook een manier ;)
<Theoo> zie deze persoon meer dan regelmatig wisselen van naam nml.
<dafje> doei
<Theoo> dat bedoel ik..rare  furige
<Theoo> futige
<lordievader> Waar heb je het over?
<Theoo> laat maar lordievader, ik zal wel para zijn ..:p
<GRD> Hallo, ik heb een vraag over iets wat ik denk dat een bug is. Nadat ik me heb aangemeld zie ik alleen mijn bureaublad. De  statusbalk en de zijbalk zijn verdwenen. De muis werkt, en als ik een neiuwe map aanmaak dan kan ik via Bestanden mijn opgelsagen documenten ed terug vinden. Afmelden lukt ook, via Ctrl-Alt-F12. Inloggen op de gastaccount geeft geen problemen. Wat kan ik doen om te zorgen dat alles weer werkt en ik mijn bestanden 
<proto> Goedenavond
<proto> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen met het werkend krijgen van een touchpad?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-28
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<GRD> Hallo, ik heb hulp nodig bij iets wat ik denk dat een bug is en wat te ingewikkeld voor me is. De statusbalk en het dashboard verschijnen niet na het inloggen. Afmelden met Ctrl+Alt+F12 lukt wel, en mijn opgeslagen bestanden zie ik staan als ik met de muis een nieuwe map aanmaak en terugblader naar Bestanden. Wat kan ik er aan doen?
<mandje> GRD: vermeld nog even de versie van de ubuntu die je gebruikt.
<mandje> en blijf aan de lijn.  ;)
<GRD> Ik heb ubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd
<mandje> kde, gnome, xfce, etc.?
<GRD> sorry, ben niet helemaal nieuw met ubuntu
<GRD> zou je me kunnen vertellen waar ik dat kan vinden?
<mandje> dus je bent niet/wel ervaren met ubuntu?  en je wilt weten waar je de soort desktop die je hebt kunt vinden?
<GRD> het is me gelukt om zelf een pc in elkaar te draaien, deze te voorzien van besturongsssysteem die ik heb gedownload van de off ubuntu website en deze met behulp van enkele websites heb gepersonaliseerd. En idd, ik wil graag weten wat voor soort ik heb
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk Unity.
<OerHeks> bekend bugje, unity panel verdwijnt na updaten, http://askubuntu.com/questions/204428/unity-missing-cant-see-top-or-side-panels
<GRD> Kan ik update uitvoeren op andere manier dan met upd\atebeheer?
<mandje> unity is een DE/ubuntu versie op zich?
<OerHeks> "de" standaard ubuntu is gnome3 met unity panel plugin
<OerHeks> GRD, zie die askubuntu url hoe je de boel weer kan resetten
<GRD> ja heb ik gezien. Ik ga het even proberen. Geen risico dat ik mijn bestanden kwijt raak?
<OerHeks> nee, dat denk ik niet.
<GRD> Werkt het ook vopor de versie die ik heb?  '' 	 This did not work for me on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installation that had only desktop icons visible. So I did the following manually: gsettings set org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'regex', 'vpswitch', 'session', 'imgpng', 'snap', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'unityshell'] (note, not all useful plugins included) –  Timo Jyrinki 
<GRD> Was het meest recente bericht in die thread
<GRD> ...en dit gaat mijn pet een beetje te boven..
<OerHeks> lees alleen die post met die groene vink ernaast.
<OerHeks> hoe kleiner de lettertjes, hoe onbelangrijker
<GRD> ok, haha! weer wat geleerd
<GRD> Ik ga het proberen
<GRD> bedankt voor de hulp!
<OerHeks> dit is een verademing t.o.v. ouderwetse forums vol onzin berichten en geinige onderschriften
<OerHeks> je zal daar maar met een brailleregel doorheen moeten ..
<GRD> haha! tnx!
<GRD> @ OerHeks, Heel hard mijn best gedaan om met ctr+alt+T een terminal te open, dta werkt helaas niet..
<GRD> Zijn er andere manieren?
<OerHeks> ja, ctrl alt F2, dan inloggen .. en je kan weer terug met ctrl alt F7 naar de gui
<GRD> Kan dta ook vanuit gastaccount?
<OerHeks> nee
<OerHeks> dan kan je de boel niet resetten, trouwens meestal is het gast account wel goed
<GRD> ok, dan ben ik er weer weg van, bedankt!
<GRD> ja dara zit ik nu op
<GRD> @OerHeks, de commands geprobeerd zoals in de link stond, Geeft een: error cannot autolaunch D-bus without X11 $display
<Skald_9_> dan moet het in een "GUI" terminal, kan je niet in je menu?
<GRD> Zou je kunne uitleggen wat je bedoeld?
<GRD> Of bedoel je dat ik uitleg wat voor problemen ik heb?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-29
<Wobbo> Weet iemand hoe ik het inlog start scherm de schermresolutie kan aanpassen.
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: wat scheelt er met je resolutie?
<Wobbo> Het staat nu, logisch, op 1920x1080, maar ik heb 1080x1920 nodig.
<Wobbo> Het start scherm is best onhandig, omgedraaid... haha
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: ubuntu kiest normaal beste resolutie al voor je scherm
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: is het enkel je inlogscherm of ook je desktop dat je wil veranderen?
<Wobbo> Zodra ik inlog, past het scherm zich aan aan mijn instelling.
<Wobbo> Ik zou deze instelling ook voordat ik inlog.
<Wobbo> Kortom, is het makkelijk om de default te veranderen.
<lotuspsychje> Wobbo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<Wobbo> Ik neem aan dat ik dan de huidig ingelogde setting kopieert naar de default.
<Wobbo> Dit heeft niets te maken met xorg.conf
<lordievader> Wobbo: Dat scriptje wil wel werken, opzich kun je ook gewoon het commando in display-setup-script plempen.
<Wobbo> Jammer dat er geen app voor is.
<belleke> is er iemand die me op enkele vragen kan beantwoorden in verband met ssh
<hannes__> hallo. ik heb recent een Gopro hero 4 aan geschaft. ik gebruik ubuntu als besturings systeem. maar de go pro schijnt niet zo lekker te werken hier op. kan iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> go pro met ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> wauw
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-30
<Guest99353> Op mijn laptop gebruik ik Ubuntu 14.1 en Windows 7. Bij het upgraden naar Windows 10 is de grubfile vernield.
<Guest99353> Als ik nu opstart krijg ik:
<Guest99353> Error: no such partition.
<Guest99353> Entering rescue mode ...
<Guest99353> grab rescue >
<Guest99353> Dit gaat mijn petje te boven, wie kan mij helpen??
<OerHeks> hallo Guest99353
<OerHeks> dit moet vrij eenvoudig zijn, zie de pagina over grub2, ubuntu cd booten, bootrepair installeren en uitvoeren moet voldoende zijn
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<OerHeks> wat er daarna weer kan gebeuren is dat windows10 begint te zeuren
<OerHeks> mja
<Guest99353> Dank je wel OerHeks, ik ga het proberen.
<systeem> Windows 10, ver uit de buurt blijven...
<OerHeks> het is een prachtig besturingssysteem, snel, veilig, nieuwe interface, en je raakt nooit meer iets kwijt*
<OerHeks> en wie installeert er nou 512 apps?
<BerryH> Goedemiddag
<oldsk00l> ie,mand ervaring met het installeren van windows 10 naast ubuntu
<oldsk00l> en dna bedoel ik als ubuntu al de hele disk in beslag neemt en lvm en encryptie er over draait
<OerHeks> mja, dat lijkt me de standaard, lvm & encryption nemen hele hdd?
<oldsk00l> oerheks: jep
<oldsk00l> las namelijk dat dat problemen kan veroozaken
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<oldsk00l> eerst ubuntu en dan windows installeren
<OerHeks> staat als waarschuwing, geen dual boot
<oldsk00l> idd
<OerHeks> nee, dat heb je dan niet van de ubuntu site, eerst windows, dan ubuntu.
<oldsk00l> idd
<oldsk00l> dat wist ik had het er op staan zij mijn vrouw van kan er ook windows op :p
<oldsk00l> marja dan mooi ubuntu latemn :p
<oldsk00l> in iedergevall heel erg bedankt voor de snelle reactie
<oldsk00l> ik hou van irc chats :P
<oldsk00l> gaat sneller dan forum :P
<OerHeks> Ja, soms wel :-)
<oldsk00l> idd
<oldsk00l> heb namelijk een laptop op de kop getikt van tagra dual core en 2 gb geheugen :P
<oldsk00l> dus dacht meteen ubuntu er op :P
<lordievader> Manueel kan dat prima, ik heb ook een dual boot van Windows en LUKS/LVM.
<lord4163> Ik probeer op mdraid, lvm en btrfs Ubuntu te installeren, hoe gaat precies? Moet ik een eigen initrd genereren? Of hoe zit dat met Ubuntu?
<lordievader> Waarom mdraid en lvm? lvm kan nagenoeg alles wat mdraid kan.
<lord4163> lordievader: LVM is een volumemanager mdraid is raid?
<lordievader> lord4163: LVM kan prima raid (word mdadm gewoon voor aangeroepen).
<lord4163> lordievader: oh oke dan.
<lord4163> lordievader: maar hoe installeer je Ubuntu dan?
<lord4163> lordievader: nadat ik alle bestandsystemen heb aangemaakt.
<lordievader> lord4163: Je maakt je raid (lvm of niet), je filesystems en verteld de installer dan waar die wat in moet gooien.
<lord4163> lordievader: Ja en dan failt hij met het installeren van GRUB!
<lordievader> lord4163: De text based installer is hier iets makkelijker in maar de grafische kan het ook.
<lordievader> lord4163: Installeer je die zelf.
<lordievader> lord4163: Waar staat je /boot?
<lord4163> Ik wil het zelf doen :(
<lord4163> Situatie is zo, ik heb twee 80GB schijfjes en een 160GB. Ik wil daar dus een BTRFS volume van maken voor / (raid1).
<lord4163> wacht laat ff de output zien van lsblk in vm...
<lord4163> In de vm is het 2x8GB en een 16 gb
 * lordievader is niet bekend met btfs.
<lord4163> https://paste.kde.org/plhbirwvn/shuzn0/raw
<lord4163> die eerste 900M wil ik mdraid level 1 met metadata 0.90 en lvm er op en daar twee logische volumes voor /boot (1g) en de rest swap.
<lordievader> Klopt het dat er wat nullen missen? 2 disks 8G, 1 16g?
<lord4163> lordievader: Ja, "In de vm is het 2x8GB en een 16 gb"
<lordievader> Ah, I see.
<lordievader> Waarom laat je sd[ab]1 niet gewoon raid1, is ook makkelijker voor grub.
<lordievader> raid1 -> filesystem bedoel ik.
<lord4163> Dat is een mogelijkheid, maar GRUB kan met LVM overweg hoor.
<lord4163> Is wat makkelijker vind ik, dan kan ik ze nog makkelijk resizen en of nieuwe logische volumes aanmaken :)
<lord4163> sd{a,b,c} komt btrfs raid1 op.
<lord4163> voor /
<lord4163> sd{a,b,c}3
<lordievader> lvm naast btrfs?
<lord4163> Jup MDRAID + LVM voor de boot en swap.
<lord4163> Multidevice BTRFS weet GRUB niet zo goed raad mee.
<lord4163> lordievader: maar moet toch mogelijk zijn? Kan ik de bootloader ook op alle 3 de schijven installeren?
<lordievader> Ik zou het bij 1 technologie houden als ik jou was. Maargoed zolang alles wat je nodig hebt op je lvm staat en de rest op btfs kun je prima booten, lijkt mij.
<lordievader> lord4163: Ja, dat zou ik ook zeker doen. Als er dan 1 schijf ermee ophoud kun je nog steeds van de rest booten.
<lord4163> lordievader: maar hoe installeer ik er nou Ubuntu op? Zonder dat grub faalt?
<lordievader> Laat grub gewoon falen, installeer zelf daarna grub naar alle schijven.
<lord4163> en voor de rest hoef ik niks verder te doen lordievader ? Niet een initrd aanmaken met LVM2 support of mdadm te installeren?
<lord4163> (via chroot)?
<lordievader> Zolang je lvm2 en mdadm installeert, nee.
<lord4163> lordievader: ik roep je wel als het niet werkt :D
<lord4163> Wat loopt lvcreate nou weer te zeiken :P Insufficient free space: 1244 extents needed, but only 620 available.
<lordievader> Dat je lv te groot is voor je vg.
<lord4163> Dat liegt ie.
<lordievader> Je komt 2g te kort.
<lordievader> Dat betwijfel ik.
<lord4163> De vg is 900M
<lord4163> de boot lg is 100M
<lord4163> nu wil ik de rest voor een swap lg...
<lord4163> lv*
<lordievader> lvcreate -l 100%free, o.i.d. (gebruik nooit -l)
<lord4163> https://paste.kde.org/p2jrrilnh/tz6hjv/raw
<lord4163> lordievader: why?
<lordievader> lord4163: Zou je daar een pvdisplay bij kunnen doen?
<lordievader> Waarschijnlijk loop je tegen je raid aan ;)
<lord4163> https://paste.kde.org/pd4qb7eno/h0gf9f/raw
<lordievader> lord4163: In je vg heb je 620 PE's vrij. Voor raid 1 doeleinden zijn dit er effectief maar 310. Waarschijnlijk is de minimum lv-size al te groot voor die 310 extents.
<lord4163> lordievader: Ik neem je op je woord, dan maar geen swap in deze test setup :p
<lordievader> lord4163: Opzich kun je natuurlijk nog een test doen door de lv letterlijk 250 PE's groot te maken.
<lord4163> Laat maar zitten hoor
<lord4163> lordievader: ik kom wel klagen van het weekend wanneer ik het op een productie machine niet werkend krijg :D
<lordievader> Pff
<lord4163> maar ik vertrouw je :)
<lordievader> Dat is vast niet goed :P
<lord4163> eerst maar eens zien of hij installeert nu...
<lord4163> Shut up and install, I know what I'm doing...
<lord4163> soort van dan :D
<lord4163> ubiquity en zijn waarschuwingen
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> Geen swap?
<lord4163> Even zonder proberen eerst
<lord4163> lordievader: krijg grub niet werkend hoor
<lord4163> sudo grub-install --boot-directory /mnt/boot /dev/sda
<lord4163> grub-probe error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<lord4163> grub-install.real: error: disk `lvmid/asjdasojdsojasjas82981631864qiojojojojojoj not found.
<lord4163> Wat moet dit voorstellen?!?!?!
<lord4163>  / bevat alleen @ boot @home ubiquity-apt-clone var
<lord4163> Waarom heeft Ubuntu niet net zo'n goede installer als Arch :(
<lordievader> Is dat vannuit een chroot?
<lord4163> (die heeft geen installer, doe je alles lekker zelf)
<lordievader> Meh, Arch ...
<lordievader> Overigens Ubuntu laat zich prima op die manier installeren: debootstrap.
<lord4163> Ff vanuit chroot proberen, maar moet eerst /dev mounten
<lord4163> lordievader: help? :)
<lordievader> Maar natuurlijk moet /dev gemount zijn ;)
<lord4163> ja maar werkt evengoed niet
<lordievader> Installeer grub eens buiten je chroot.
<lord4163> Hij wil echt niet
<lordievader> ... details?
<lord4163> https://paste.kde.org/pjsfbvdso/26fvkj/raw
<lordievader>  /mnt/@/boot is zeker btrfs?
<lord4163> ext4
<lordievader> Ik doelde meer op de @
<lord4163> ja is btrfs subvol
<lordievader> Ja, ik heb geen ervaring met btrfs.
<lordievader> lord4163: Is dit in de chroot of daarbuiten?
<lord4163> Die is niet de oorzaak van de problemen
<lord4163> lordievader: daarbuiten
<lordievader> Je krijgt hetzelfde vannuit de chroot?
<lord4163> Ja behalve dan dat hij dan niet zeurt over die koe
<lordievader> lord4163: Is lvm2 geinstalleerd in de chroot?
<lord4163> Ja
<lordievader> lord4163: Wat is de output van 'lsblk -o name,uuid'?
<lord4163> hm kan grub niet vinden in chroot
<lordievader> ?
<lord4163> ff grub proberen te installeren in de chroot
<lordievader> Hoe kon je dan vannuit de chroot grub installeren?
<lord4163> Met apt-get misschien? :P
<lordievader> Daar doelde ik niet op. Als je grub pakketen mist heb je geen grub-install.
<lord4163> die is er wel
<lord4163> paste.kde.org/pgwihzqz9/7l93pm/raw
<lordievader> Ik ben het eens met grub, ik kan hem ook niet vinden.
<lord4163> Dus grub is labiel?
<lord4163> Verzint zomaar UUIDs?
<lordievader> Is sd{a,b}2 lvm raid of mdraid?
<lord4163> lvm raid
<lordievader> Wacht, als boot op lvm staat waarom stond er dan een tijdje terug /mnt/@/boot?
<lord4163> daar heb ik hem gemount....
<lord4163> mount /dev/main_vg/boot /mnt/@/boot
<lordievader> Hmm, oke. Zit je nu in de chroot?
<lord4163> niet op dit moment
<lord4163> paste.kde.org/p7wihcggm
<lordievader> Oke, enter die weer eens.
<lordievader> In de chroot bestaat /etc/default/grub daar?
<lord4163> Ja die bestaat
<lordievader> Oke, staat lvm bij de preload modules?
<lord4163> Staat niks over LVM in
<lordievader> lord4163: Voeg 'GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="lvm"' toe. En probeer dan grub nog eens te installeren.
<lord4163> lvm of lvm2?
<lordievader> lvm
<lordievader> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#LVM
<lord4163> Oke dan /dev/mapper/../dm-4 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<lordievader> gpt?
<lord4163> GPT partitietabel ja
<lordievader> lord4163: Heb je een bios paritie?
<lord4163> Ja 2MB ef02 partitie sda1 sdb1 sdc1
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> Staat er op je live-cd ook een /etc/default/grub?
<lord4163> Ja
<lordievader> Word daar de lvm module gepreload?
<lord4163> Ja
<lord4163> Oh eh...
<lord4163> Daar staat niks over LVM
<lordievader> Ha, zet daar ook eens die regel bij. Probeer dan grub weer eens buiten de chroot te installeren ;)
<lord4163> Geen verschil, maar ik ga nu afsluiten en zo naar bed, morgen gaat de wekker weer om 4:30 af :)
<lord4163> lordievader: Bedankt zover, als je niets te doen heb kun je het proberen te reproduceren in een VM :P
<lordievader> lord4163: Dat gaat mij iets te ver.
<stef___> heb een deb bestand gedownload,deze staat in de map downloads nu wil ik deze installeren via de terminal met sudo apt-get install maar dit pakket is niet te vinden hoe kan dit?
<lordievader> stef___: Omdat je dpkg dient te gebruiken als je het pakket al binnen hebt gehengeld.
<stef___> ben een beginneling hoe doe je dit
<lordievader> stef___: sudo dpkg -i <pad naar .deb>
<OerHeks> cd Downloads
<OerHeks> waarom installeer je een deb van het internet? steam? chrome?
<stef___> teamviewer
<stef___> thanks, is gelukt met gdebi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-07-31
<goudfazant3991> hallo beste mensen
<lordievader> Goede middag goudfazant3991
<goudfazant3991> hallo lordievader
<goudfazant3991> ik heb een probleempje
<goudfazant3991> ik draai al enige tijd version 14.04.02
<goudfazant3991> als ik de laatste version met de update,s wil gebruiken dan geeft hij steeds een fout melding
<goudfazant3991> van fout in Hd 0
<lordievader> Wat voor een foutmelding?
<goudfazant3991> ja wat ik daarboven scchrijf
<goudfazant3991> als ik een eerdere stap terug ga dan doet hij het goed
<lordievader> Een foutmelding kan van alles zijn, ik vraag om details ;)
<goudfazant3991> bij het opstarten krijg ik in de generic steeds een jongere version te zien
<goudfazant3991> als ik de jongste pak dan krijg ik de text van >> fout in de Hd0
<goudfazant3991> ga ik een stap terug dan is het goed dus exsample  14.03.03 is zegmaar de jongste en ga ik een terug naar 14.02.02
<goudfazant3991> dan is het goed
<goudfazant3991> de details kan ik niet geven want dan doet hij helemaal niets ik kan dan overal op drukken maar dan  doet hij niets
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Is jouw harde schijf stuk?
<goudfazant3991> nee want het is de zelfde schijf als ik een stap terug ga
<lordievader> Heb je er nu een (linux) os op draaien?
<goudfazant3991> ja al lange tijd
<lordievader> Oke, installeer 'smartmontools'.
<goudfazant3991> ik werk voortaan met een sata kabel
<goudfazant3991> als ik naar windows wil dan zet ik de pc uit en zet de sata over op de andere hd schijf
<goudfazant3991> maar nu even terug
<goudfazant3991> wat is dat smartmontools
<exalt_> lordievader: dit klinkt mij een beetje in de oren als een grub die over de zijk is
<goudfazant3991> ja sorry maar dat weet ik niet
<lordievader> exalt_: Zijn geswap is mij al langer bekend, is in het verleden ook geprobeerd te fixen, maar tot niks uitgelopen.
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Heb je smartmontools al geinstaleerd?
<goudfazant3991> als ik over schakel dan zet ik natuurlijk eerst alles uit en dan zet ik dat sata in de pc pas over
<exalt_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair <-- mischien helpt dat ?
<goudfazant3991> o hi hi ik had in de keuken 2 eieren op staan ik hoor in eens een knal ja en alles staat droog>>> latere zorg
<goudfazant3991> is het de bedoeling dat ik op die site kijk
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: ? Welke site?
<exalt_> goudfazant3991: nee hoor, hij staat er voor de sier :)
<lordievader> Ah, laat maar.
<goudfazant3991> boot-repair
<goudfazant3991> ja ja waat laat maar wat zijn jullie allemaal kort af zeg????
<lordievader> Ik vroeg om welke site het ging, toen keek ik iets omhoog en zag het antwoord. Dus vandaar, laat maar ;)
<goudfazant3991> lordvader moet ik de smartmontools via de terminal installeren??
<SCHAAP137> hoe je het installeert maakt niet zo veel uit, goudfazant3991
<SCHAAP137> ene manier is niet per se beter dan de andere
<exalt> ik denk dat goudfazant3991 het commando graag uitgetypt ziet, iets als: sudo apt-get install smrtmontools ?
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install smartmontools *
<goudfazant3991> ik ga er even uit en kom later terug of het is gelukt??
<goudfazant3991> ja ja lordievader dat weet ik
<goudfazant3991> als ik opstart dan kom ik in dat grupraam
<goudfazant3991> ik heb smartmontools volgens mij er op nouw
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Oke, zou je de output van 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' willen pastebinnen?
<goudfazant3991> de version is 14.4 LTS
<goudfazant3991> de laatste 3.13-58 die werkt niet
<goudfazant3991> de ene daar voor die werkt wel 3.13-57
<goudfazant3991> nouw U vraag>> zoals je weet weer een hele dobber
<goudfazant3991> eerste vraag hoe kom ik daar moet ik de terminal er weer bij doen??
<goudfazant3991> lordievader moet ik nu naar de terminal
<lordievader> Ja, 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' voer je in een terminal uit.
<goudfazant3991> ok
<goudfazant3991> ik krijg hem niet verschoven en klein
<lordievader> Kopieer je het in delen.
<goudfazant3991> als ik op de bovebste druk en de terminal neem dan heb ik twee beelden over elkaar
<goudfazant3991> vorige keer toen had ik ze kleiner gemaakt en naast elkaar staan
<goudfazant3991> mijn scherm is groot genoeg 29 inch
<lordievader> Je kun de output ook pipen naar less: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda| less
<SCHAAP137> of naar een tekstbestand, en daarna het tekstbestand openen
<SCHAAP137> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda > ~/smartrapportje.txt
<lordievader> Of je installeert pastebinit.
<lordievader> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda|pastebinit
<goudfazant3991> ja maar ik moet dit beeld toch opzij kunnen schuiven
<SCHAAP137> is niet relevant voor waar we nu mee bezig zijn, is een side-issue, vind ik
<SCHAAP137> 1 ding tegelijk
<goudfazant3991> en de terminal er bij kunnen openen
<goudfazant3991> een tijd geleden toen ging dat wel dat weet lordievader nog wel
<lordievader> Eigenlijk niet, maar het is, zoals SCHAAP137 al zegt, niet relevant.
<goudfazant3991> twee beelden naast elkaar het scherm is groot genoeg
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda|pastebinit
<goudfazant3991> ja dat weet ik maar ik kan niets zien met de twee beelden oven elkaar??
<lordievader> 1 ding tegelijk
<goudfazant3991> ter en chat stonden eerst naast elkaar
<goudfazant3991> ik moet deze chat in elkaar kunnen doen dat ging voorheen ook
<goudfazant3991> en de ter dan er naast zetten
<goudfazant3991> ik weet niet meer hoe ik dat toen heb gedaan
<OerHeks> gewoon bij de titel grijpen en sleepen
<OerHeks> dat deed je al in window$
<goudfazant3991> ja OerHeks dat probeer ik nouw steets maar hij wil niet
<goudfazant3991> ik krijg hem niet wit
<goudfazant3991> ik weet nog wel dat ik boven aan moet gaan staan
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Is 'pastebinit' geinstalleerd?
<goudfazant3991> in de terminal
<goudfazant3991> volgens mij wel dat heeft hij straks al gedaan toen vroeg hij met ja of nee moet ik door gaan
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Is 'pastebinit' geinstalleerd?
<goudfazant3991> hij is nouw wit
<goudfazant3991> nou moet ik op paste klikken niet
<goudfazant3991> wat moet ik met die sentax bij pasti doen
<goudfazant3991> ik krijg hem net als voorheen niet er in gesleept
<goudfazant3991> wat er in de terminal staat is wit
<goudfazant3991> in de terminal staat unpacking pastebinit
<lordievader> Dus je hebt het pakket geinstalleerd?
<goudfazant3991> dat zij ik zojuist toch een beetje tertrouwen telt ook mee>>> maar of ik het goed heb gedaan dat is nog de vraag
<lordievader> sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda|pastebinit
<goudfazant3991> maar zoals vroeger in dat andere pasti schermpje trekken lukt mij steeds niet
<lordievader> Kopieer de url die daaruit komt hier.
<goudfazant3991> ik heb op kopieer gedrukt maar ik kan niet op plakken drukken want dat is niet opgelicht
<lordievader> select -> copy -> paste
<goudfazant3991> hoe krijg ik hem nouw in dat paste scherm??>> ik heb copy en plakken gedaan
<lordievader> Welk pastescherm? Je dient de url gewoon in dit scherm te plakken.
<goudfazant3991> ik heb op een van die blauwe woorden geklikt van pastibin
<goudfazant3991> en nouw
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Ik zie hier nog geen url van jou.
<goudfazant3991> ja dat komt volgens mij omdat ik het geen wat er in de ter staat niet inhet paste scherm krijg gesleept
<goudfazant3991> net als lange tijd terug zolang ik niet weet hoe het prcies moet kom ik er nooit
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: In welk pastescherm? Je hebt je terminal en deze chat voor je. De url in te terminal dient naar deze chat te worden gekopieerd...
<goudfazant3991> ik krijg dat pasti schermpje wel geopend maar ik krijg er de text van de ter niet er in
<goudfazant3991> moet ik soms in dat pasti schermpje in dat lijstje ergens op klikken??
<lordievader> Je selecteerd de url, klikt op copy. Gaat naar deze chat en plakt de url hier.
<goudfazant3991> wat je nu vraagt dat heb ik al keer op keer gedaan en vroeger ook al maar er komt niets in dat schermpje te staan??
<lordievader> Dan doe je het dus niet goed.
<goudfazant3991> ik wil er met u op een andere keer verder over praten want ik krijg honger ik wil een happje gaan eten
<goudfazant3991> ik wens u een fijn weekend en een fijne avond toe
<goudfazant3991> Bay
<lord4163> lordievader: avond
<lordievader> o/
<lord4163> lordievader: heb het nog niet werkend hoor
<Sling> holymoly hoe lang zit die goud* hier nou al
<Sling> en nog steeds is copy/paste een mysterie
<OerHeks> Sling, hoe lang zit gij hier al, en nog steeds verwonderd over goudfazant?
<Sling> nog nooit iemand gezien op irc die het zo hardnekkig doet :)
<Sling> maar misschien zit ik nog niet lang genoeg op irc
<Sling> pas een jaartje of 12 :p
<lord4163> lordievader: Ik denk dat ik mijn vraag eventjes op Ask Ubuntu plaats. Daar heb ik al eens een keer een andere vraag gesteld en een goede oplossing gevonden :)
<lordievader> lord4163: Reboot heeft niet geholpen zeker?
 * lordievader heeft inmiddels zijn eigen LUKS + LVM probleem opgelost.
<lord4163> lordievader: nope, op linux is het be root he
<lord4163> hielp overigens ook niet
<lordievader> Ach, soms wil het wel helpen ;)
<lord4163> lordievader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/655132/grub-fails-to-install-with-lvm-setup
<exalt> lordievader: wat was je luks / lvm probleem ?
<lordievader> exalt: Twee luks disks samen in 1 vg. Ik wou maar 1 keer mijn wachtwoord opgeven.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-01
<goudfazant3991> nouw alles in de frut
<Sling> klinkt goed :)
<goudfazant3991> hallo Sling
<goudfazant3991> ja lordievader zij gisteren dat ik smartmontools wilde downloaden en nu kan ik niet meer mijn 14.04 opstarten
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: Die twee dingen zijn totaal ongerelateerd.
<goudfazant3991> ik krijg alleen als ik opstart zwart scherm met veel commandos er in en dat is alles
<lordievader> Wat voor een commandos?
<goudfazant3991> ja het ging nog goed met een stap terug bij 13.057
<lordievader> Een stap terug? 13.057?
<lordievader> Waar heb je het over?
<goudfazant3991> nouw als ik opstart dan lijkt het net of dat ik in de terminal sta maar dat is helemaal niet ik sta wel in een linux gedeelte maar ik kan
<goudfazant3991> niets meer aanroepen ik zie alleen te staan
<goudfazant3991> GNB GRUB version 2.2~~beta2-9 ubuntu 1-3
<lordievader> Je zit in grub?
<goudfazant3991> en dan gaat hij het woord grub geven met het knipperen van de promt
<lordievader> Heb je grub omzeep geholpen?
<goudfazant3991> ja ja niet zo grof
<goudfazant3991> het ging nog wel met een stap lager
<lordievader> Dat is niet grof, ik probeer te begrijpen wat er gebeurd is.
<goudfazant3991> als ik in de grub zit dat kan ik met TAB de hele lijst laten lopen en een of ander commando intikken maar hij doet verder niets
<lordievader> Je krijgt een grub promt in plaats van het menu?
<goudfazant3991> ja maar hoe krijg ik het geheel weer terug
<goudfazant3991> ik heb ook niet gezegt dat ik een munu kreeg
<goudfazant3991> maar een hele lijst met commando,s
<lordievader> Daarom vraag ik het ook.
<lordievader> Is het antwoord op mijn vraag een ja of een nee?
<goudfazant3991> ja voor mij is het wat de een of de ander bedoeld met het geheel
<goudfazant3991> ik zette de pc vanmorgen aan en toen kreeg ik dit gelijk
<lordievader> Wat? Het is een simpele ja of nee vraag: "Je krijgt een grub promt in plaats van het menu?"
<goudfazant3991> ja de grub promt net als in de terminal
<lordievader> Oke, dan heb je de grub config om zeep geholpen.
<lordievader> goudfazant3991: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<goudfazant3991> ok bedankt dan ga ik daar maar weer eens zoek
<goudfazant3991> en je bent er mee van de straat
<goudfazant3991> ja toch
<goudazant3991> nouw hij werkt weer even een andere er bij gehaald
<goudazant3991> hij heeft even de schijf met de trail en de instal versie de trail gebruikt en daar de grub van over gezet
<goudazant3991> lordievader hij heeft mij ook verteld hoe ik mer de terminal de gegevens moet over zetten /ik heb het steeds met slepen
<goudazant3991> gedaan maar dat werkt niet zij hij
<goudazant3991> zoals U ook al zij copy en dan plakken en dan moet je nog ergens op drukken / het ging allemaal een beetje vlug
<BerryH> Zou iemand mij een zetje in de goede richting kunnen geven bij het volgende: Ik heb Xubuntu draaien op mijn laptop en op de laptop heb ik een VM draaien met Ubuntu Server. Nu heb ik LAMP server geinstalleerd op de VM. Ik zou nu graag vanaf mijn mobiele telefoon naar de webpagina op de VM gaan..Gewoon intikken van het ip-adres van de VM op mijn telefoon werkt niet. Iemand een suggestie?
<lord4163> BerryH: Wat is het IP van je VM en wat is het IP adres van je laptop?
<lord4163> Dat kun je zien met het ifconfig commando
<BerryH> ja, ik ken het ifconfig commando.
<BerryH> IP van VM is: 192.168.122.115 en IP van laptop is 192.168.178.30
<lordievader> Gebruik liever 'ip', 'ifconfig' is deprecated en brak.
<lordievader> BerryH: Je moet port 80 forwarden naar je VM.
<lordievader> Of je VM-nic in bridge mode zetten i.p.v. nat.
<BerryH> lordievader: maar als ik op mijn telefoon dus 192.168.122.115 zou doen EN port 80 op mijn laptop is geforward naar mijn VM dan zou het moeten werken?
<lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> Het 192.168.122.0/24 netwerk bestaat alleen in je laptop.
<lord4163> BerryH: Dat is een heel ander netwerk, er is geen route daar naartoe.
<BerryH> Ok.
<lord4163> BerryH: Dus de netwerkadapter van je vm op Network bridge adapter zetten.
<BerryH> Ik heb hier bijna geen ervaring mee. Waarom niet port 80 forwarden? lord4163
<OerHeks> BerryH, wat jij wil, kan alleen als je telefoon via lokale wifi connect
<lord4163> Omdat je router niet weet waar dat adres zich bevind.
<lordievader> Bridgen is fijner, zit de vm gewoon in je lokale netwerk.
<lordievader> lord4163: De laptop kan ook forwarden ;)
<lordievader> BerryH: Je hebt de keus of port 80 op je laptop forwarden, of de nic in bridge mode zetten.
<BerryH> lordievader: bedankt. Ik weet van geen van beiden hoe het moet maar dat ga ik uitzoeken.
<BerryH> lord4163: bedankt
<lord4163> BerryH: Simpelste is gewoon de netwerkadapter op network bridge adapter in te stellen :)
<BerryH> lord4163: maar is het ook het leukst?
<lord4163> BerryH: Zo doe je dat in virtualbox http://i.imgur.com/AQH07yl.png
<lordievader> Ja, NAT is vervelend.
<lordievader> Als je geen reden hebt om NAT te gebruiken gebruik dan wat anders.
<BerryH> Ok...dus de VM netwerk adapter op bridge mode zetten...:-)
<BerryH> Ik heb geen virtualbox
<lord4163> Wat dan wel?
<lord4163> KVM?
<BerryH> Ik gebruik kvm/qemu op aanraden van 1 van jullie
<lordievader> BerryH: Kun je gewoon in virt-manager in klikken.
<lordievader> Mogenlijk moet je wel eerst een bridge adapter aanmaken.
<BerryH> lordievader: ik ga het eens bekijken
<BerryH> Wie o wie kan mij helpen met het opzetten van een bridged network in kvm/qemu...Mij lukt het niet.
<lordievader> Heb je al een bridged network adapter?
<BerryH> Nou, die had ik. Maar ik heb alles weggehaald. Mijn internetverbinding begon erg vreemd te doen..
<BerryH> Als ik nu op connection details klik van mijn VM dan heb ik bij Virtual Networks en bij Network Interfaces helemaal niets meer staan.
<lordievader> BerryH: Laten we bij het begin beginnen: Hoe had je je bridge nic geconfiged?
<BerryH> Bij welke moet ik beginnen?
<BerryH> lordievader: ik weet het niet meer
<BerryH> Bij network interfaces ben ik begonnen
<BerryH> Daar heb ik als type bridge gekozen.
<BerryH> Name is br0 start mode is on boot, activate now aangeklikt en bij choose interfaces to bridge heb ik eth0 aangevinkt
<lordievader> Dat is in je VM settings? Dan ben je al een stap te ver.
<BerryH> oh
<lordievader> BerryH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<BerryH> lordievader: oei, dat ziet er wel ingewikkeld uit.
<lordievader> Meh, je doet het een keer en dan is het gesneden koek ;)
<BerryH> lordievader: ik snap er weinig van. geen idee waar te beginnen
<lordievader> Heb je bridge-utils geinstalleerd?
<BerryH> Nee.
<BerryH> Ik zag dat je ook direct de interfaces file kunt aanpassen?
<lordievader> Je hebt bridge-utils nodig.
<BerryH> ok, dan zal ik die installeren
<BerryH> Ok, blijkbaar had ik die toch al.
<BerryH> Ik zie dat je een aantal commando's moet uitvoeren
<BerryH> ip adress flush dev <interface 1> en ip addr flush dev <interface 2>
<lordievader> BerryH: Nee.
<lordievader> Guide blijkt achteraf niet zo geweldig...
<BerryH> :-)
<lordievader> BerryH: Gooi [1] in je /etc/network/interfaces. [1] https://paste.kde.org/p5uwru10q/tn3qey/raw
<lordievader> Reboot en klaar.
<BerryH> LOL
<BerryH> Ik ga het proberen. tot zo
<lordievader> Ik ga er trouwens vannuit dat je hem aan eth0 wilt bridgen, niet aan, bijv, wlan0.
<BerryH> Ja, dat is goed
<BerryH> Ik heb het in de file geplakt
<BerryH> zal nu rebooten..
<BerryH> lordievader: mijn ethernet verbinding doet het nu niet meer. Zit nu op wlan...
<lordievader> Hehe, dat hoort erbij ;)
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'ip l' en 'ip a'?
<BerryH> lordievader: lijkt iets niet goed gegaan te zijn met het knippen en plakken in de interfaces fike
<BerryH> file
<BerryH> staat alleen maar de eerste twee regels in die je me gestuurd had
<BerryH> Zal het opnieuw proberen
<lordievader> Ja, dan gaat het wel stuk. Daar zet je (effectief) je eth0 mee uit.
<BerryH> Mooi, dan weet ik dat ook weer.. ;-)
<BerryH> Ik heb een stomme vraag
<BerryH> hoe kopieer ik die text in vi?
<lordievader> BerryH: Heb je hem al in je buffer staan?
<BerryH> ja
<lordievader> BerryH: Insert mode: shift+insert
<BerryH> lordievader: werkt niet
<lordievader> Dan staat het niet in je buffer.
<BerryH> Ik heb copy gedaan van de tekst die je me stuurde
<BerryH> Ik zal het wel anders doen
<BerryH> lordievader: hmmmmm lukt nog niet
<BerryH> wat doe ik verkeerd
<lordievader> Van waar probeer je waarin te copy pasten?
<BerryH> Ik selecteer jouw text
<BerryH> select copy
<lordievader> Waarin selecteer je mijn text? Firefox?
<BerryH> Ja
<lordievader> Oke, carry on.
<BerryH> dan doe ik vi interfaces
<BerryH> dan doe ik i
<lordievader> Gewoon in een terminal neem ik aan? Niet in een vm o.i.d.?
<BerryH> in een terminal
<BerryH> dan shift insert
<lordievader> ctrl + shift + v dan>
<lordievader> ?
<BerryH> Dat is hem!!!!
<BerryH> ctrl shift v
<BerryH> wat is dat nou weer?
<lordievader> Hmm, shift + insert zou ook moeten werken.
<lordievader> BerryH: Paste in een terminal, ctrl + shift + c is copy.
<BerryH> mooi!
<BerryH> nu dan weer een reboot
<BerryH> lordievader: ethernet doet het nog steeds niet. Staat nu wel goed in de file
<BerryH> nog steeds alleen maar wlan
<lordievader> BerryH: Pastebin de output van 'ip l' en 'ip a'.
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11981814/
<BerryH> ik heb ip l && ip a | pastebinit gedaan
<lordievader> BerryH: Br0 is up en heeft een ip, kun je 8.8.8.8 pingen?
<BerryH> heb ik gedaan
<BerryH> krijg geen feedback
<BerryH> ping 8.8.8.8 PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<BerryH> Meer krijg ik niet
<lordievader> BerryH: Wat is de output van 'ip r'?
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11981839/
<BerryH> Heb wel een firewall aanstaan. Is dat relevant?
<lordievader> Goed mogelijk, laat die icmp op br0 door?
<BerryH> Zou ik moeten bekijken...
<lordievader> Je default route gaat nu over wlan, maar ping zou gewoon moeten werken.
<lordievader> Eigenlijk zou ik icmp altijd toestaan. "Proper net citizen"
<BerryH> Dit is de status van ufw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11981859/
<BerryH> dus denk niet dat die icmp op br0 doorlaat...Klopt dat?
<lordievader> Blegh ufw, kun je de output van 'sudo iptables-save' geven?
<BerryH> hmmm... mijn internetverbinding is nu erg traag
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11981883/
<lordievader> Die laat icmp inderdaad niet toe.
<lordievader> BerryH: sudo iptables -I INPUT 1 -p icmp -j ACCEPT
<lordievader> ping 8,8,8,8
<BerryH> Nog steeds geen received packets
<BerryH> 10 packets transmitted, 0 received
<lordievader> Dat ufw maakt het ook totaal niet overzichtelijk.
<BerryH> Hmmmm, ik wist niet dat ufw zo vervelend was...
<BerryH> lordievader: ik denk dat we wel even genoeg geprobeerd hebben
<lordievader> Het is makkelijk in het begin, maar als je iets meer van iptables weet begint ufw een steeds grotere limitatie te worden.
<BerryH> ik zal die interfaces file weer terugzetten...heb alleen geen backup gemaakt... :-(
<BerryH> volgens mij stond er niets in.... kan dat kloppen?
<lordievader> Als je NM gebruikt kan dat best.
<BerryH> wat is NM?
<lordievader> Network Manager.
<BerryH> Ok.
<BerryH> Ik reboot weer even
<BerryH> lordievader: mijn ethernet doet het weer
<BerryH> Wat een gepruts... wel leuk zo leer ik weer dingen :-)
<lordievader> ;)
<BerryH> Bedankt tot zover
<BerryH> Andere keer verder... ;-)
<BerryH> Fijne avond nog.
<lordievader> Zelfde
<BerryH> lordievader:
<BerryH> Het lijkt wel of de VM nu bridged is....?
<BerryH> IP: http://192.168.100.141/
<BerryH> Ik vergis me.
<BerryH> Fijne avond..;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-08-02
<BerryH> lordievader: ik vond nog dit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking Helemaal onderaan bij Noot 1 staat dat als je NM gebruikt bovenstaande stappen voor het opzetten van een bridge niet werken..Als ik het goed begrijp..
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> BerryH: Als je een interface in /etc/network/interfaces defined beheert NM hem niet meer.
<BerryH> lordievader: goedemorgen
<BerryH> In de noot staat dat als je NM gebruikt, dat je deze dan moet disablen om de aanpassingen in interfaces te kunnen gebruiken.
<lordievader> Lees mijn comment van net ;)
<BerryH> lordievader: die heb ik gelezen :-). Dan staat het dus niet goed in die andere beschrijving..
<lordievader> Jawel, wat daar staat klopt prima.
<BerryH> lordievader: dus ik lees en/of begrijp niet goed wat daar staat?
<lordievader> Maargoed dat doet er verder niet toe, wat is je huidige status?
<BerryH> lordievader: huidige status, geen verandering. Alles werkt, alleen niet zoals ik het zou willen.
<lordievader> Bridge interface of geen?
<BerryH> Geen.
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> Ik zou hem gewoon weer aanzetten en je firewall tijdelijk uit.
<lordievader> (en iptables leren, maar dat is voor latere zorg)
<BerryH> Maar volgens mij was het zo dat als ik die interfaces file aanpaste dat dan mijn ethernet verbinding het niet meer doet...
<BerryH> Maar ik ga het eens proberen.
<lordievader> Ja, dat geloof ik niet helemaal. Je krijgt prima een ip ;)
<BerryH> Firewall uit. En interfaces file weer aanpassen.
<BerryH> Ok, firewall staat uit en interfaces file is aangepast. Nu reboot?
<lordievader> BerryH: Wat is de output van 'sudo iptables-save'?
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985016/
<lordievader> BerryH: Ach, de rest gooien we er na de reboot wel uit ;)
<BerryH> ehm....de rest?
<lordievader> BerryH: Zie je eigen output ;)
<lordievader> Dat is geen lege iptables.
<BerryH> lordievader: ik zie dat er veel in staat. Ah, ok...dat moet dus leeg zijn?
<BerryH> Ik ga nu maar eens rebooten
<BerryH> lordievader: ik zie alleen het tekentje dat ik op wifi zit...
<lordievader> BerryH: NM beheert br0 niet ;)
<BerryH> ok, lordievader: als ik mijn wifi uitzet dan zou ik nog steeds internet moeten hebben?
<lordievader> BerryH: Zou moeten maar leeg eerst je iptables: sudo iptables -F && sudo iptables -X
<BerryH> lordievader: gedaan
<lordievader> BerryH: Hoe ziet 'sudo iptables-save' er nu uit?
<BerryH> Ik heb nog een vraag: als ik nu ping nu.nl doe dan lukt de ping niet...
<BerryH> Oh, nu wel
<lordievader> Ja, je firewal doet er niet meer moeilijk over ;)
<BerryH> lordievader: internet lijkt wel veel trager nu
<lordievader> Het gaat via je wifi i.p.v. ethernet (waarschijnlijk, kijk maar eens naar je routes)
<BerryH> iptables-save | pastebinit lukt niet: Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] timed out
<lordievader> Hihi, how about a simple copy paste?
<lordievader> Naar pastebin, niet hier ;)
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985064/
<lordievader> Die is nagenoeg leeg ;) Filter table is leeg in iedergeval.
<lordievader> Hoe ziet 'ip a' en 'ip r' eruit?
<BerryH> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985075/
<BerryH> lordievader: toch nog dingen niet lekker. pingen van nu.nl lukt nu weer niet
<lordievader> Ik wacht nog op 'ip r' output
<BerryH> lordievader: ohhh... ik dacht dat ik die ook gedaan had. Moment.
<BerryH> Ding is traag...
<BerryH> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985098/
<lordievader> BerryH: Heb je ergens 169.254.0.0/16 gedefineerd?
<BerryH> lordievader: geen idee.
<BerryH> Waar zou ik dat gedaan moeten hebben?
<lordievader>  /etc/network/interfaces ofzo... rc scriptje geen flauw idee.
<BerryH> Nee, dat heb ik niet gedaan.
<lordievader> Hmm, odd: sudo ip r d 169.254.0.0/16 dev br0
<lordievader> Maargoed de rest ziet er prima uit, zou gewoon moeten werken.
<BerryH> heb je commando uitgevoerd
<BerryH> ping nu.nl doet het nog niet
<lordievader> BerryH: Ping liever 8.8.8.8
<BerryH> 8 packets transmitted, 0 received
<lordievader> Als een ping naar een hostname niet werkt weet je niet of het je netwerk is of je dns die faalt.
<lordievader> ping -I br0 8.8.8.8
<BerryH> lordievader: deze ping lukt ook niet
<BerryH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11985127/
<lordievader> ping -I br0 192.168.178.1
<BerryH> lordievader: die lukt wel
<lordievader> Dan loopt je router moeilijk te doen.
<lordievader> gateway*
<BerryH> lordievader: ok.
<BerryH> lordievader: ik moet stoppen, mijn vrouw wordt boos.. ;-)
<BerryH> lordievader: bedankt weer voor alle moeite. tot de volgende keer
<bathman> iemand hier die weet of ubuntu installs al Win10 detecteren als er dual boot wordt geprobeerd?
<lotuspsychje> bathman: normaal zou dat moeten lukken zoals andere windows versies
<bathman> 14.04 vond gisteren geen windows-installatie :(
<bathman> xubunt x64
<bathman> +u
<bathman> iets te oud?
<lotuspsychje> wat zag ie dan in partitie?
<OerHeks> misschien staat die windows op GPT, met een uefi bios
<OerHeks> of zelfs met fastboot nog ingeschakeld ..
<lotuspsychje> ja goed mogelijk
<OerHeks> windows 10 is gratis, voor ubuntu zul je wat moeten doen :-P
<bathman> heheh
<bathman> de pc is alvast ou, niks uefi ofzo
<bathman> +d
<OerHeks> boot in live mode, en zie met fdisk hoe je partities eruit zien.
<OerHeks> een error geeft dan een clou
<MeFra> Goedenmiddag allen, weet iemand hoe je bij Ubuntu 14.04 het aantal werkbladen kunt uitbreiden? Ben al aan 't zoeken geweest maar kom nergens de juiste instructie hiervoor tegen BVD
<bathman> mbr it is
<OerHeks> systemsettings > appearance > [tab] behaviour - enable workspaces
<OerHeks> dus, bathman, hoe zien de partities eruit? 4 x primairy ?
<bathman> 1x primary :) ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat ik soms (zoals bij deze win install) slechts 1 partitie heb laten maken, dwz. zonder die prutspartitie met boot-gegevens
<bathman> nog nooit last mee gehad overigens
<bathman> (missch tot nu?)
<bathman> ik had op deze pc nl. een niet zo legale windows draaien - op mijn 2 andere was die netjes in orde
<bathman> maar door mee te doen aan dat insider program, mocht je de testversie blijven gebruiken, probleempje op die manier opgelost!
<bathman> maar omdat ik via images disks heb gewisseld, ben ik mn ubuntu 14.04 kwijt
<bathman> ik zal later vandaag nog wel s een recentere versie proberen
<lordievader> MeFra: Welk DE?
<lordievader> bathman: 1 primary? Ext4?
<bathman> 1 primary, ntfs - alleen win10 staat er nog maar op (zonder die kleine prutspartitie dus)
<bathman> en 14.04 detcteerde geen win installatie
<bathman> +e
<lordievader> Voeg je hem zelf toe in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<bathman> poging dus :) aju
<OerHeks> 99 is uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-99/
<MeFra> Oerheks de werkbladwisselaar was al ingeschakeld met 4 werkbladen maar ik wil naar 6 werkbladen en daar zie ik geen optie voor in 14.04 en was wel aanwezig in oudere versies om het aantal op te hogen en lordievader wat bedoel je precies met DE?
<lordievader> Desktop Environment. Unity, KDE, etc.
<MeFra> lordievader Unity
<OerHeks> grappig, dat kan inderdaad niet. installeer unity-tweak-tool
<OerHeks> of manual prutsen met dconf
<MeFra> oerheks weet jij toevallig waar ik in dconf zou moeten wezen? Verder duidelijk en bedankt, 'kzal dan op die manier eens gaan proberen, maar nu eerst ff van de zon gaan genieten.!!
<lordievader> Pff, kan Unity dat niet... KDE wel ;)
 * lordievader runs
<OerHeks> MeFra, dat zul je moeten googlen, unity tweak is de makkelijke manier
<OerHeks> ik ga niet werken terwijl gij de zon in duikt, slimmerik
<MeFra> lordievader helaas draai ik geen KDE maar denk wel geholpen te zijn door oerheks maar jij ook bedankt voor je reactie
<MeFra> Nee nee Oerheks volkomen gelijk, wil je ook niet aan het werk zetten hoor ;-) maar wilde graag weten of er een snelle oplossing was en had ook al in ff in dconf gekeken. Maar bedankt voor de inzet en info,  en wat mij betreft mag je ook de zon in hoor! ;-)
<bathman> manuele installatie: werk perfect!
<bathman> nu is ie wel 15.04, dat had met de LTS even goed gelukt waarschijnlijk
<bathman> anyway, dank jullie voor het duwtje in de rug, prettige dag nog (hopelijk ergens buiten)!
<MeFra> Oerheks de zon is hier toch ff weg dus heb ik Unity Tweaks geinstalt en het werkt!!! en nogmaals dank je!
<BerryH> lordievader: de laatste keer dat we keken naar het probleem met het opzetten van een bridge zei je dat het aan mijn router lag, of gateway. Enig idee hoe ik daarmee verder kan?
<hansboertje> ik heb weer problemen met installeren vanuit xubuntu centerhij blijf weer een fout melding geven
<lordievader> Wat voor een fout melding?
<hansboertje> hij geef weer aan dat ik er niet voor bevoegt ben om het te installeren
<lordievader> Ah, dat probleem ja. Weet je al hoe het commando van xubuntu software center heet?
<hansboertje> maar ik heb ook een vraag kan het aan mijn schijf leggen dat die verkeerd gebrand is
<OerHeks> xubuntu voert een checksum uit, dus dat zal wel niet
<lordievader> Zeer onwaarschijnlijk.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install synaptic # welke softwarecenter xubuntu heeft, ben ik ook nog niet uit
<hansboertje> lordievader   dit is de foutmelding  U heeft niet de benodigde rechten om deze actie uit te voeren.U mag deze actie niet uitvoeren dat i een
<hansboertje> is
<lordievader> Dat weet ik, maar ik zoek naar console output. Het liefst iets in de richting van een stack trace.
<hansboertje> en de tweede details org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name': ':1.74'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<OerHeks> gebeurt dit na installatie met het 1e account? of met een 2e aangemaakte account?
<hansboertje> dat gebeurt meteen als ik een programma wildt installeren uit het software center
<lordievader> Wellicht is het software centrum gewoon brak.
<hansboertje> en 3 de dokument is niet te knippen en te plakken
<lordievader> ?
<hansboertje> en wat moet ik daar tegen doen
<lordievader> Iets anders gebruiken, bijvoorbeeld de synaptic waar OerHeks al eerder op wees.
<hansboertje> en die werkt helemaalniet
<lordievader> Helemaal niet, hoe?
<hansboertje> ik ga naar het logo  en dan type ik syn in en dan ga ik er op staan en klik hem aan en doe niets
<lordievader> hansboertje: Open eens een terminal: sudo synaptic
<hansboertje> is dat ook mogenlijk met xubunter center
<lordievader> hansboertje: Wat is daar ook mogenlijk mee?
<hansboertje> ik krijg hem wel open maar niets geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Je krijgt wat wel open? Synaptic?
<hansboertje> ja
<hansboertje> en ook bij soft warecentrum
<hansboertje> van xubuntu
<lordievader> Krijg je fouten als je iets in synaptic probeert te installeren?
<hansboertje> moet ik via deze weg alle soft ware binnen halen dan bik weken bezig
<hansboertje> ben
<hansboertje> met welk zin verwijderik een programma uit terminal
<hansboertje> is er een m ogenlijk om ubuntu softwarecentrum eraf te halen en hoe
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-01
<remmelt> na upgrade van 14.04 naar 16.04 staat het speakervolume van alsamixer op nul. ik heb al verscheidene troubleshooters geprobeerd maar niks werkt. heeft iemand de oplossing?
<NickieJ> Hoi.
<NickieJ> Ik  heb perongeluk tijdens het updaten de computer uit gezet. Nu wil hij niet meer opstarten. Boot-repair-disk werkt niet.
<OerHeks> start hij ook niet op naar Grub, als je shift vasthoud?
<NickieJ> Met welk programma kan ik 'm weer aan de praat krijgen? Ik gebruik(te) Lubuntu 16.04.1
<OerHeks> ^^
<NickieJ> Ik kijk effe
<NickieJ> Ik kom in Grub
<OerHeks> oke, ga in recovery mode, login, en run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<NickieJ> Laatste melding: " ---[ end Kernel panic - not nyncing: Attempt to kill init! exit code=0x00007f00
<NickieJ> Je bedoeld "Advanced options for Ubuntu" ?
<NickieJ> Zelfde foutmelding trouwens
<OerHeks> ik denk het, ja
<NickieJ> Hij blijft daar steeds op hangen.
<OerHeks> staat er belanrijke data op?
<NickieJ> Kan Linux vanaf de dvd opstarten
<NickieJ> Ja, enkele
<NickieJ> Ben vergeten het SQL bestand te kopieren.
<OerHeks> je kan de live iso starten, en je data backuppen, ik zou dan een verse install doen
<NickieJ> Moment
<NickieJ> Hoe kom ik dan bij die harde schijf. Als ik 'm via de ISO opstart zie ik enkel de aangemaakte HD
<NickieJ> Lijkt mij ook een goed plan. Maar nu nog bij die data komen.
<NickieJ> ?
<OerHeks> zijn de partities kapot? sudo fdisk -l
<NickieJ> sda 1 (boot), sda 2 en sda 5 (swap)
<NickieJ> Zien er goed uit
<OerHeks> volg deze guide, ik denk dat het wel fixt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<NickieJ> ga aan de gang.
<NickieJ> Maar het omschrijft inderdaad wel het probleem.
<OerHeks> :-)
<NickieJ> E: dpkg werd onderbroken; voer handmatig 'sudo dpkg --cunfigure -a' uit om het probleem te verhelpen.
<NickieJ> Hij doet vanalles
<OerHeks> klinkt goed.
<OerHeks> daarna weer updaten.
<NickieJ> druk bezig
<NickieJ> heeeeeeel veel instellen
<NickieJ> Creating
<NickieJ> daarna gewoon apt update?
<NickieJ> Of is dit in plaats daarvan?
<OerHeks> jups, update voor nieuwe lijsten, en upgrade om pakketten te installeren
<OerHeks> en daarna zou je normaal moeten kunnen booten
<NickieJ> Effe geduld hebbe dus.
<OerHeks> ik kan niet bepalen of de update alle pakketten binnen heeft
<NickieJ> Kan nooit kwaad om een update uit te voeren.
<OerHeks> psies, je vangt de koe met een graspol zo.
<NickieJ> Er bleek eeen nieuwe (L)Ubuntu uitgekomen te zijn.
<OerHeks> je zit al op 16.04.1 toch ??
<NickieJ> ja, dacht ik wel.
<NickieJ> phpmyadmin-database opwaarderen met dbcomfig-common?
<NickieJ> Foutmelding database :(
<OerHeks> dbconfig-common ( zie de M)
<NickieJ> Error 2002.
<NickieJ> Zie de M?
<NickieJ> Begrijp 'm niet
<OerHeks> dbcomfig-common > dbconfig-common
<NickieJ> Begrijp 'm nog niet. Ik gebruikte phpmyadmin
<NickieJ> Sla 'm voor nu over.
<NickieJ> Komt wel bij de updates
<NickieJ> (vermoed ik)
<NickieJ> Klaar.
<NickieJ> Nu de update gedaan en krijg overal foutmeldingen
<NickieJ> verder met de upgrade
<NickieJ> Er zijn niet-voldane veriesten. U kunt best 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren zonder pakketen op te geven.
<NickieJ> Maar gedaan.
<NickieJ> druk bezig
<NickieJ> Ga 'm opstarten.. vingers gekruist...
<NickieJ> En... weer dezelfde foutmelding.
<NickieJ> '/etc/init : not fount
<NickieJ> '/sbin/init : not found
<NickieJ> '/bin/init : not found
<NickieJ> '/bin/sh: 0: Can't open splash
<NickieJ> panic
<NickieJ> Hoe kan ik vanuit de terminal de USB stick benaderen?
<OerHeks> cd /media/
<OerHeks> dan 'ls ' doen voor de naam
<OerHeks> cd <naam>
<NickieJ> Ik ben opgestart met de CD rom. Omdat het systeem gecrashed is.
<NickieJ> Ik moet even iets redden van de MySQL, welke ik reeds gevonden heb.
<NickieJ> Echter kom ik op de een of andere manier niet bij de USB
<NickieJ> Bij het her-installeren ben ik bang dat ik dan alles kwijt raak.
<NickieJ> hij staat niet op de /media/
<NickieJ> Ik krijg 'm wel in de verkenner maar niet in de terminal.
<NickieJ> En in de terminal krijg ik wel de SQL maar niet de USB
<NickieJ> Alsof het 2 verschillende computers zijn.
<NickieJ> USB bestaat niet.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-02
<damein221> hoi hoe moet ik via itunes mij ipod sync
<damein221> in ubuntu 16.04
<damein221> want itunes werkt niet in ubuntu
<damein221> met bestanden delen en jailbreaken of downgraden
<damein221> hallo?
<OerHeks> nope, geen itunes
<damein221> andere manieren
<damein221> ?
<OerHeks> misschien dat dit werkt, ik heb geen ipod zelf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<Maikel> waarom zou je Closed source troep accepteren op Linux
<damein221> wert jailbrak wl
<damein221> wert jb wel?
<damein221> werkt
<OerHeks> dat adviseren wij niet te doen, garantie enzo
<damein221> toen ik windows had had ik het gedaan
<OerHeks> zo kan je niet zeggen dat wij dat geadviseerd hebben, en een  nieuwe ipod mogen betalen :-D
<OerHeks> joh echt?
<damein221> denken de meeste mensen dat het "gevaarlijk" is maar het is gewoon leuk om dat je bijvoorbeeld 5icoonen laten zien
<damein221> onder in het scherm
<OerHeks> ik word zo moe van moeimakers, je hebt het dus al gedaan en komt hier vrolijk vragen of het werkt?
<damein221> nee of het in ubuntu werkt om dat het met de update van ios 7.1.2 naar 9.3.2 werkt omdat het met wine niet erkt
<damein221> werkt
<Maikel> dikke doei
<Snowdog> is het altijd zo kalm?
<trijntje> Snowdog: de laatste tijd wel
<trijntje> vast omdat ubuntu zo goed werkt dat niemand problemen heeft ;)
<SCHAAP137> haha
<SCHAAP137> het kán een goed teken zijn, idd
<SCHAAP137> of, gebruikers houden het heel safe, door enkel dingen te doen die aangegeven zijn te werken, waardoor er geen hulpbehoevendheid is
<SCHAAP137> óf, er is een toename op het forum in supportvragen, die we hier niet opmerken
<SCHAAP137> moeten niet te snel dingen aannemen :þ
<Snowdog> da's waar, maar ik heb dus nog geen ubuntu of mint
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-03
<Redhairedman> hallo
<Redhairedman> ik heb een vraag.. Ik probeer Ubuntu als 2e Os te installeren op http://www.mediamarkt.nl/nl/product/_peaq-pnb-s1415-i1n1-1438850.html maar dit lukt niet. Windows blijft overheersen.
<OerHeks> ik denk dat het een UEFI machien is, volg deze manual, lees eerst door en zie met de test 'Identifying if the computer boots the HDD in UEFI mode'  wat er precies ingesteld staat
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> heb je wel eerst in windows wat ruimte vrijgemaakt?
<Redhairedman> ik heb 250 gb ruimte vrijgemaakt op de HDD
<Redhairedman> en windows in het bootmenu als laatste geplaatst
<Redhairedman> ik heb al eerder op andere pc's zonder problemen geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> met UEFI ?
<Redhairedman> ja
<Redhairedman> en secure boot en al die dingen
<Redhairedman> sterker nog ik zit nu op zo'n desktop.
<Redhairedman> Ik kan geen stap vinden in het overzicht welke ik zou hebben overgeslagen dat is het vreemde.
<Redhairedman> Zal dit iets van mediamarkt zijn? die heeft dit ontworpen in combi met Lenovo. De onderkant is zelfs niet los te maken en de accu is zelfs onbereikbaar.
<OerHeks> oke, kijk eerst of er een bios update is.
<OerHeks> misschien maakt dat iets los.
<OerHeks> ( niet de batterij natuurlijk)
<OerHeks> en wat is de output van: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<Redhairedman> heb via speccy moederbord incl. versie achterhaald, alleen website van fabrikant (peaq) geeft geen update van bios...
<hm_> beste, mijn iconen verschijnen niet meer
<hm_> HELP , mijn iconen zijn verdwenen
<pjotter> Dag mensen
<pjotter> Is hier toevallkig iemand met ervaring op Xubuntu 16.04?
<pjotter> Is hier überhaupt iemand?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-04
<t-ubnl> hi
<t-ubnl> heeft iemand hier verstand van port forwarding?
<t-ubnl> net mijn providor gebeld en die ondersteunen dat niet....
<trijntje> hey t-ubnl
<trijntje> dat is juist iets wat je provider wel zou moeten doen, want het is hun router
<t-ubnl> trijntje: ze willen niet ondersteunen, waarschijnlijk om hun helpdesk te ontlasten
<t-ubnl> trijntje: zijn vaak wat lastigere vragen
<t-ubnl> daarnaast maak ik ook nog gebruik van een vm om het nog complexer te maken :)
<trijntje> wat probeer je precies te doen?
<t-ubnl> een port te forwarden naar mijn pc en die vervolgens ook te gebruiken in een vm omgeving
<t-ubnl> a
<t-ubnl> als ik de theorie goed begrijp moet ik op mijn pc een static ip adres gebruiken, die als server opgeven in mijn modem [en uiteraard de poort selecteren]
<t-ubnl> ik vraag me alleen al hoe de vm client opgezet moet worden
<trijntje> t-ubnl: nee, nog algemener wat je wilt doen. Wil je torrent gebruiken, wil je een server vanuit je huis runnen?
<t-ubnl> torrent vanuit de vm
<trijntje> t-ubnl: waarom, als ik vragen mag? En werkt torrent wel vanuit ubuntu zelf?
<t-ubnl> trijntje: het werkt wel allen het aantal connecties is beperkt
<trijntje> wat bedoel je daar mee?
<t-ubnl> maakt geen verbinding met peers die er wel zijn
<t-ubnl> heb ik in het verleden opgelost door de poort open te zetten
<trijntje> en hoe zou een VM daar bij helpen?
<OerHeks> moet je in een modem ook poorten openzetten ????
<OerHeks> (zonder ingebouwde router)
<t-ubnl> vm is alleen een mooi gescheiden omgeving
<t-ubnl> waar ik eenvoudig een snapshot van kan maken
<t-ubnl> OerHeks: idd het eerste wat ik probeerde
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-05
<jackiemeer> Hi
<jackiemeer> Een tijdje geleden heb ik een HP printer gekocht, alles leuk en aardig maar toen kwamen we met het probleem dat de printer het niet deed met Ubuntu
<jackiemeer> Ik heb contact opgenomen met HP die mij doorverwees naar een website waar ik een bepaald bestand kon downloaden zo gezegd zo gedaan
<jackiemeer> Het probleem is alleen dat ik het bestand voor geen mogelijkheid kan openen....
<jackiemeer> Weet iemand een oplossing?
<Ronnie> jackiemeer: om welk bestand gaat het?
<OerHeks> HP is normaal goed ondersteund in Ubuntu. alle linux versies trouwens
<jackiemeer> Hplip
<OerHeks> printer aansluiten, aanzetten, updaten
<jackiemeer> OerHeks: klopt dat hadden wij ook gehoord daarom hebben wij ook een HP genomen maar juist deze wil het niet doen
<OerHeks> welke hp?
<OerHeks> en heb je gechecked bij openprinting.org?
<jackiemeer> HP Officejet 7612
<OerHeks> hioj staat erbij
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> open terminal ctrl alt t
<OerHeks> cd Downloads enter
<OerHeks> sh hplip-3.16.7.run
<jackiemeer> Jep
<OerHeks> of: sh hplip [tab]
<OerHeks> dan geeft hij de goede
<OerHeks> opeen gegeven moment vraagt hij passwoord, dat is normaal, dus niet met sudo starten
<jackiemeer> Reactie: sh: 0: Can't open hplip
<OerHeks> chmod +x hplip [tab]
<OerHeks> dan word hij executable
<OerHeks> en dan nog eens proberen
<jackiemeer> Reactie: kan geen toegang krijgen tot 'hplip-3.16.7.run' : Bestand of map bestaat niet
<OerHeks> zit je wel in ~/Downloads?
<OerHeks> of waar dat bestand ook staat, standaard gaar het naar downloads iig
<OerHeks> controleer dat met: ls
<jackiemeer> Jep
<OerHeks> vreemd
<jackiemeer> Is geluktm mijn fout
<OerHeks> :-)
<jackiemeer> Wat mag ik doen als er staat please choose the installation mode?
<OerHeks> welke keuzes zijn er?
<jackiemeer> automatic en costum
<OerHeks> automatisch graag
<jackiemeer> Hij is bezig :)
<OerHeks> ik zoek even het antwoordnummer van microsoft, als je daar de test print heen wil sturen, graag :-D
<OerHeks>  /einde grap
<jackiemeer> Eerst maar wachten tot het geïnstalleerd is? ;)
<jackiemeer> Duurt een tijdje, hij moet eerst de oude nog verwijderen
<jackiemeer> OerHeks: super bedankt voor je hulp! Het is eindelijk gelukt :) :)
<OerHeks> have fun!
<OerHeks> b.t.w. microsoft heeft geen antwoord nummer meer .. ik denk dat ze ziek waren van mijn testprintjes
<hm_> HELP UBUNTU 16.04 start op zonder pictogrammen
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-06
<Bram__> hoi ik ben bezig met het opzetten van een simpel systeem met een MySQL server en een klein python code die steeds zal lopen maar ik vroeg me af hoe het juist met de veiligheid zat omdat ik in de python code moet inloggen op een SFTP server en dus het paswoord in plain text in de code staat
<Bram__> ik heb de code al eens gecompileerd naar een pyc code maar je blijft het paswoord nog in plain text staan
<Bram__> er moet niemand aan deze code kunnen enkel het systeem zelf daarom als ik chmod 0100 geef zou dit moeten volstaan denk ik maar ik vraag me af wat als iemand mijn admin paswoord te weten komt of is deze kans zeer klein?
<spidey-westland> Heeft iemand een tip voor mij? Nadat ik een gebruiker heb verwijderd op de server, start deze server niet meer goed op. Ik zie alleen initramfs?
<michelb> hallo , iemand al een beetje thuis hier in de wereld van quantum computing?
<michelb> iemand op de hoogte van wat een "qbit" is en welke invloed dit zal hebben op toekomstige programmeer talen?
<JanC> volgens mij kan je op wikipedia wel vinden wat een qbit is
<JanC> en ik weet niet of er al quantumprogrammeertalen zijn
<JanC> de huidige quantumcomputers zijn nog veel te simpel om daar nut van te hebben
<michelb> @janc , bedankt dat was net mijn vraag :) , ik denk ook niet dat er al quantum talen zijn :) , ik probeer gewoon vrij na te denken over het gegeven dat een qbit veel meer "states" heeft dan een gewone bit
<michelb> hoe dat dan tijdens het "coding" in zijn werk zal gaan lijkt me een raadsel
<JanC> als je toegang hebt tot een universiteitsbibliotheek; daar kan je misschien wel research vinden
<michelb> lijkt wel alsof we een totaal nieuwe manier van denken zullen moeten hanteren
<JanC> er zal wel al wiskundige notaties voor bestaan
<michelb> ja hoor opencourse op mit heeft er al eentje , ik had gewoon zin om er over te chatten . en meningen te delen
<michelb> dus volgens jouw , heeft het nu weinig zin om daar al tijd te investeren , of denk je er anders over ?
<JanC> er zijn vermoedelijk betere kanalen dan dit om mensen te vinden die dat al bestudeerd hebben
<michelb> ja je hebt wellicht gelijk JanC , toch bedankt :)
<JanC> en ik zou niet zeggen dat het geen zin heeft, maar wel dat het voorlopig weinig praktisch nut zal hebben
<JanC> research is altijd zin natuurlijk
<michelb> ik denk dat ik het met je eens ben , maar het laat me niet los ! je kent dat gevoel wel denk ik. ik ben wellicht ook niet smart genoeg om het te vatten maar het laat me gewoon niet los
<michelb> gewoon het concept dat we het binaire denken in de toekomst achterwege zullen moeten laten , laat zo een abstract gevoel bij me achter , dat ik er zo nu en dan gewoon zin in heb om erover te chatten. maar zoals je zegt , zijn er wellicht betere channels hiervoor. toch bedankt JanC. zal Qcomputing op deze channel maar laten voor wat het is :)
<JanC> oh, maar niet-binaire programmeertalen bestaan al langer natuurlijk
#ubuntu-nl 2016-08-07
<usernick100122> @johanvd
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-01
<Theo__>  Hallo, ik heb gisteren Linux mint 18.2 cinnamon geinstalleerd. Ik heb een flatron 568LM beeldscherm van LG maar krijg het beeldschermresolutie niet goed. Ik kan alleen kiezen voor 640x380
<lordievader> Klinkt als een driver die mist. Echter zit je in het verkeerde kanaal voor Linux Mint, ik geloof dat deze hun support in #linux-mint hadden.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-02
<remy> hoe uninstall je een programma wat je met dkpg hebt geinstalleerd,,?
<vandenoever> remy: dpkg deinstall pakketnaam
<vandenoever> of: apt-get remove pakketnaam
<remy> root@Scorpion:/home/remy/Downloads# dpkg deinstall alien-arena-data_7.66-2_all.deb
<remy> dpkg: error: need an action option
<remy> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<remy> Use 'apt' or 'aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<remy> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<remy> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<remy> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<remy> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through 'less' or 'more' !
<remy> root@Scorpion:/home/remy/Downloads# apt-get remove alien-arena-data_7.66-2_all.deb
<remy> Reading package lists... Done
<remy> Building dependency tree
<remy> Reading state information... Done
<remy> E: The package alien-arena-data needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<remy> root@Scorpion:/home/remy/Downloads#
<remy> kom er niet verder mee
<vandenoever> remy: dpkg -l |grep alien-arena
<vandenoever> remy: je moet niet de bestandsnaam van de .deb, maar de naam van het pakket opgeven
<oerheks> apt-cache search alien*
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-03
<pjotter> Hallo allemaal! Zijn er hier ook mensen die goed thuis zijn in het mounten van cifs shares?
<pjotter> Ik zit al heel lang met een probleem waar ik maar geen oplossing voor krijg
<pjotter> of voor kan vinden
<selckin> leg es uit
<pjotter> IK heb een NAS die een aantal shares heeft. Ik mount die met een fstab-regel met cifs.
<pjotter> Ogenschijnlijk gaat dit best aardig. Maar zo nu en dan steken toch problemen de kop op. Van libreoffice kreeg ik meldingen over 'filelocking' en de lightningplugin van  thunderbird kan soms zijn data niet weggschrijven.
<pjotter> AL die dingen zijn wel te verhelpen met bepaalde opties in fstab. Maar wat voor de een een oplossing is, is voor de ander weer aanleiding voor nieuwe problemen.
<pjotter> Eigenlijk hebben alle problemen te maken met permissies op die gemounte share
<pjotter> De share is publiek toegankelijk. Je hoeft dus geen credentials in te voeren om daar iets op te schrijven of lezen.
<pjotter> Aanvankelijk gaf ik dus ook geen credentials mee in fstab. De default is dan root:root.
<selckin> permissies kan je allemaal gelijk zetten voor uw user bij het mouten
<pjotter> Ja klopt.
<selckin> uid=pjotter,gid=pjotten etc
<pjotter> OP een gegeven moment ben ik dat gaan doen. Maar daar steekt weer een ander probleem de kop op. Ik heb op mijn systeem meerdere users. Als ik uilog en switch naar een andere user, lopt alles weer spaak omdat fstab de shares nog steeds heeft gemount met de credentials van de andere lokale user.
<selckin> cifs is een protocol uit de windows wereld, met NFS gaat het misschien makkelijk
<pjotter> Ik denk het ook.  NFS heb ik ok al eens geprobeerd maar die had weer zijn eigen eigenaardigheden.
<selckin> via fstab is het globaal he, als je meerder user wil ga je het moeten mouten als de user inlogt
<selckin> of groep aanmaken en alle users insteken, de mounten op die group, met umask die alles groep lees/schrijfbaar maakt
<pjotter> Probleem, daarmee is dat je voor het mounten root rechten moet hebben. Als je dat geautomatiseert wil doen, is dat vrij lastig.
<pjotter> Werken met groepen heb ik ook geprobeerd. Mijn lokale user lid gemaakt van een groep en dan mounten met GUI=groep. Werkte helaas ook niet.
<pjotter> Inmiddels heb ik wel een interessante oplossing gevonden. Maar weet niet of dit nou de meest voor de hand liggende oplossing is.
<pjotter> Na het mounten, mount ik de share nog een keer met bindfs. Ik gebruik dan als source en target hetzelfde mountpont en gebruik dan de force-user en group=pjotter optie.
<pjotter> Na dat bindfs commando 'ziet' het systeem de gemounte shares inderdaad als behorende tot mijn lokale user met de juiste rechten en lijkt het erop dat dat werkt.
<pjotter> Als je dit wil automatiseren heeft ook dit weer root rechten nodig bij startup.
<pjotter> Wat standaard dus niet zo is.
<lordievader> Als alle hosts op je netwerk NFS kunnen doen zou ik NFS gaan doen, zoals selckin  al zegt. NFS gaat heel wat makkelijker om met Unix permissies.
<pjotter> Helaas deel ik de share met diverse andere computers met een verschillend OS (linux en windows).
<lordievader> Windows kan ook nfs ;)
<pjotter> Op zich ook geen probeem aangezien de share zowel cifs als nfs aankan.
<pjotter> beide zijn geactiveerd
<lordievader> Oh, doe je Windows via cifs en Linux via nfs.
<pjotter> Maar is er nou geen simpele manier om zo'n share corrct te mounten met cifs? Ik zoek al jaren tevergeefs naar een goede oplossing. Ik kan met niet goed voorstellen dat die er niet zou zijn.
<selckin> via groep moet gaan, maar je moet ook umask forcen die groep lees/schrijf rechten heeft op alles
<lordievader> Wellicht helpt [1] je? [1] https://askubuntu.com/a/269653
<pjotter> Wat ik eens heb geprobeerd is dit: Een nieuwe groep aangemaakt 'nasgroep'. Dan mijn user lid gemaakt van die groep. En dan de share gemount met GUI=nasgroep. Om de een of andere reden werkt dit ook niet goed.
<pjotter> Maar ik begrijp da ik dan ook iets met umask moet doen?
<selckin> probeer file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770 aan opties toe te voegen
<pjotter> Ik dacht dat umask inmiddels deprecated is?
<selckin> nee, core deel van linux permissies
<pjotter> Volgens mij heb ik dat een paar dagen geleden nog gedaan en krijg toen een mededeling bij het mounten dat umask deprecated is en dat ik dingen beter kan regelen via file_mode en dir_mode. Ik kan nog eens checken.
<selckin> je hebt het concept umask (dat ook buiten cifs bestaat)
<selckin> en dan een optie die cifs umask genoemt heeft
<selckin> dat ze misschien deprecated hebben
<selckin> ze hebben een umask voor files een umask voor dirs
<pjotter> Ja dat zal het zijn. Cifs accepteert geen optie umask
<selckin> file_mode & dir_mode
<pjotter> ah!
<pjotter> Ik ga even aan de slag met de "file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770" tip en kom zo terug! :)
<pjotter> Ik moet even uit- en inloggen brb!
<pjotter> Nou...
<pjotter> Helaas
<pjotter> Ik heb 'm nu gemount met betreffende file_mode en dir_mode 0770
<pjotter> ook gui=nasgroep
<pjotter> lokale user (uid=1000) lidgemaakt van nasgroep
<pjotter> files en dirs laten zien:  user: -rw ,groep: -rw, overig: ---
<selckin> gid niet gui he
<selckin> g(roup)id u(ser)id
<pjotter> nee klopt mijn fout, het is idd  gid
<pjotter> user van die files is nu root en groep van die files is:nasgroep
<pjotter> theoretisch, zou je denken: leden van nasgroep zouden nu volledig rw access moeten hebben op die gemounte nas.
<selckin> hangt af van de permissies
<selckin> rwxrwx--
<pjotter> IK kan nu wel files aanmaken. Maar kan die niet veranderen (editten)
<pjotter> (op die gemounte share)
<pjotter> hee da's gek.
<pjotter> ALle bestanden hebben idd rwxrwx--
<pjotter> behalve het bestand dat ik zojuist aanmaakte. Die is -rw-r--r--
<pjotter> dit komt natuurlijk omdat eigenaar root is?
<selckin> voeg es nosetuids optie toe
<pjotter> geen verandering.
<pjotter> Zou ik dan toch nog een user uid moeten opgeven?
<pjotter> misschien 'nobody'?
<selckin> als je nu file aanmaakt zou het de groep moeten hebben
<pjotter> Dat doet ie dus niet
<selckin> of die van de server ::
<pjotter> Hij maakt files aan zoals root dat zou doen
<selckin> mss forceuid, forcegid opties ook :)
<pjotter> Ik gooi ze d'r allemaal in :)
<pjotter> helaas
<pjotter> Zelfde euvel: Ik kan wel files aanmaken, deleten. Maar niet aanpassen.
<pjotter> files worden readonly geopend.
<pjotter> Enige dat helpt is om uid=localuser toe te voegen. Dan werkt het wel.
<selckin> hmm kunnen readonly op de server zijn ook :/
<selckin> anyway life is hard and then you die
<pjotter> But first, I'll solve this!
<pjotter> Het blijft aanmodderen. Ik ga op een later tijdstip weer verder met dit. Dank voor het meedenken!
<pjotter> Nou ja... de bindfs oplossing werkt in ieder geval. Alleen moet ik dan wel een scriptje maken die bij startup draait om het bindfs commando met root rechten uit te voeren.
<selckin> kan zijn dan uw editor de permissies probeert aan te passen ook
<pjotter> Waarschijnlijk wel. Ik open bestanden met vim. Die geeft gelijk ook aan: readonly.
<selckin> probeer es: touch test; ls -al test; echo 123 > test;
<pjotter> hmm. bij touch test krijg ik meteen: "touch: kan tijdsstempels van 'test' niet wijzigen: Toegang geweigerd"
<selckin> heb je u net in de groep gestoken? alles dat gerestart is voor je in de groep zat weet niet dat je in die groep zit
<pjotter> Maar bestand wordt wel aangemaakt.
<selckin> voer es "id" uit
<pjotter> Ja, groep 1001(nasgroep) zit er tussen.
<pjotter> Ik ben na het toevoegen aan de groep uit- en ingelogt.
<selckin> wat is output van ls -al test
<pjotter> -rw-r--r-- 1 root nasgroep 0 aug  3 12:26 test
<selckin> right
<pjotter> Dat 'root' zit me niet lekker
<pjotter> Ik denk dat het daar ergens mis gaat.
<selckin> mja die proberen we te negeren
<selckin> het probleem is dat hij die umask niet applied bij nieuwe files
<pjotter> klopt
<selckin> umask 0000; touch test2; ls -al test2; # nu kan je wel aanpassen
<selckin> maar dat is ook geen oplossing
<selckin> want zo een umask is niet goed voor uw lokaal systeem :p
<pjotter> touch: kan tijdsstempels van 'test2' niet wijzigen: Toegang geweigerd
<pjotter> -rw-r--rw- 1 root nasgroep 0 aug  3 12:32 test2
<selckin> raar geen +w in de groep
<pjotter> idd
<pjotter> die krijg ik er maar niet in
<pjotter> misschien dat de nas waar de share op staat toch iets doet met permissies?
<selckin> kan je de samba config aanpassen?
<selckin> op uw nas, daar je instellen wat de default umask is voor nieuwe files
<pjotter> Ik kan alles hier :)
<pjotter> O nee, dat niet helaas.
<pjotter> ik zal eens kijken of ik er met ssh in kan
<selckin> The default value of this parameter removes the group and other write and execute bits from the UNIX modes.
<pjotter> helaas pindakaas. Dacht ik al. ssh is waarschijnlijk net enabled.
<selckin> misschien gewoon "noperm" optie voor alle permisses te negeren :p
<pjotter> Heb ik ook al eens gedaan. En werkt vrij aardig. Helaas is het dan zo dat Libreoffice dan ineens hevig begint te protesteren
<pjotter> Wacht eens even...
<selckin> mount per gebruiker enige haalbare dan
<pjotter> tja... :S
<pjotter> Leuk als je pak 'm beet 200 gebruikers hebt :D
<selckin> weet niet welke DE je gebruikt, maar als je script kan runnen bij inlog & uitlog kan je het wel doen
<selckin> oh
<selckin> mja als je 200 gebruikers ben kan je beter correcte oplossingen doen
<pjotter> Ja klopt. Maar om te mounten moet je wel root permisse hebben.
<selckin> waarbij server & client pcs zelfde gebruikers enzo hebben :p
<selckin> je kan sudo configueren dat je geen root passwoord nodig hebt voor dat script
<pjotter> Die heb je niet standaard bij het opstarten van zo'n script
<pjotter> precies. Dat moet je dan doen.
<pjotter> Is ook zeker een oplossing die ik uiteindelijk ga proberen. Maar wilde eerst even kijken of het niet ook gewoon met cifs opties kon worden opgelost.
<selckin> %nasgrop ALL = NOPASSWD: /somewhere/mount.sh
<pjotter> Ik ga nog even kijken naar de noperm optie.
<selckin> /etc/sudoers, iets in die aard weet niet precies
<pjotter> Klopt. Die oplossing is mij bekend.
<pjotter> brb
<pjotter> Nee, helaas... noperm lost wel de problemen op die ik zojuist had. Maar veroorzaakt anderzijds weer problemen met filelocking in LibreOffice.
<pjotter> Dat valt dan weer te fixen met de nounix optie. Alleen dan gaat Thunderbird weer zeuren over schrijfpermissies. :S
<selckin> mja, tunderbird over cifs lijkt me zeker slecht idee
<pjotter> Mijn account staat idd op een externe share. Zo'n beetje alle data. In principe bewaar ik niets op de lokale comp.
<pjotter> Op zich werkt het wel prima hoor. Afgezien dus van deze problemen.
<selckin> mja als het eens disconnect tijdens het schrijven gaat uw mail corrupt zijn vrij zeker
<pjotter> backups he?
<pjotter> Gebeurd bijna nooit. Heb het in ieder geval in geen 5 jaar meegemakt.
<selckin> en al die 200 mensen mogen uw mails lezen?
<pjotter> 200 is bij wijze van spreken.
<pjotter> Ik bedoelde te zeggen dat die oplossing ook niet heel erg generiek is wanneer je erg veel users hebt. Maar op zich zou dat ook wel werken.
<pjotter> Ik denk dat ik nu toch gewoon voor de bindfs oplossing ga. Alleen een startscrtipje maken die bij inloggen als root wordt gestart.
<pjotter> 't Is misschien een beetje rigoreus. Maar het is de enige methode die echt goed werkt.
<pjotter> Dus: sudo bindfs -o force-user=pjotter,force-group=pjotter,perms=764 /mnt/NAS/ /mnt/NAS/
<pjotter> gewoon over de mount heen knallen :p
<pjotter> selckin: Bedankt voor het meedenken!
<selckin> sorry dat het niet werkte :)
<pjotter> Geeft niet. Wat ik al zei: Ik ben er al jaren mee aan het worstelen.. Ik weet ook niet waar het probleem zit.
<pjotter> Misschien gewoon een rotte NAS gekocht :D
<selckin> nah, is gewoon moeilijk
<pjotter> Ik kan het voorlopig in ieder geval oplossen met die bindfs methode.
<selckin> je wil eigenlijk gewoon alles groep leesbaar maken, en nasgroep maken, dan alle permission doen werken
<selckin> maar dat kan je niet configueren met al de GUI apps
<selckin> tenzij ook lokaal alles zo is dan
<pjotter> Ja, ik snap het. IK zou eigenlijk die NAS in moeten duiken. Maar die heeft standaard geen SSH enabled.
<pjotter> Wat ik nog eens kan proberen is om in de NAS een gebruiker te definieren, die totale toegang te geven. En dan mounten met DIE gebruiker en dan met UID en GID andere lokale gebruikers eroverheen zetten.
<pjotter> Ik ga eerst even een bammetje nuttigen. :D
<selckin> probleem is dat alle programmas het gaan aanmaken in die van de lokale gebruiker
<selckin> dus je moet de mount wijsmaken die te negeren
<selckin> of elk programma kunnen zeggen, nee nieuwe files aanmaken met deze user & groep
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-04
<remy> G'morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-08-05
<Xavier_> Goedenavond. Ik ben nieuwe gebruiker van Lubuntu. Alles verloopt vrij goed, maar ik heb wat hardnekkige problemen met mijn brother netwerkprinter. Ik heb overal gelezen en gekeken, maar kan het probleem niet opgelost krijgen.
<Xavier_> Probleem 1 : ik kan niet afdrukken via de link van een website (b.v. kortingsbonnen van de supermarkt). Probleem 2 : Na het afdrukken van eerste bestand (b.v. pdf), krijg ik steevast de melding "waiting for printer to finish", en daarna lukt het meestal niet meer om nog een tweede bestand af te drukken. Ik hoop dat iemand mij hiermee kan helpen.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-07-30
<esrarkesh> hohi
#ubuntu-nl 2018-08-01
<ecx86> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ecx86> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ecx86> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ecx86> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<IntPtr4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<IntPtr4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<IntPtr4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<IntPtr4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bjs5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bjs5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bjs5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bjs5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MalReynolds6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MalReynolds6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MalReynolds6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MalReynolds6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sabotender12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sabotender12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sabotender12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sabotender12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Namarrgon9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Namarrgon9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Namarrgon9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Namarrgon9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pk1219> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pk1219> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pk1219> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pk1219> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<boars> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<boars> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<boars> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cylon512_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cylon512_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cylon512_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cylon512_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Xenthys14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xenthys14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xenthys14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Xenthys14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<moondoggy22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<moondoggy22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<moondoggy22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<moondoggy22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<purrdeta4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<purrdeta4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<purrdeta4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<purrdeta4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<janus29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<janus29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<janus29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<janus29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<berndj5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<berndj5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<berndj5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<berndj5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ddstreet1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ddstreet1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ddstreet1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ddstreet1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<VampiricPadraig> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<VampiricPadraig> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<VampiricPadraig> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<VampiricPadraig> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Exagone31312> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Exagone31312> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Exagone31312> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Exagone31312> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wodencafe18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wodencafe18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wodencafe18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wodencafe18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ablackack24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ablackack24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ablackack24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ablackack24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bast-anon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bast-anon> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bast-anon> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bast-anon> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<eido1on> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<eido1on> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<eido1on> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<eido1on> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dx2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dx2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dx2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dx2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<e28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<e28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<e28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<e28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<marcoslater> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<marcoslater> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<marcoslater> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<marcoslater> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<BuildTheRobots27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BuildTheRobots27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BuildTheRobots27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<BuildTheRobots27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<red-00125> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<red-00125> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<red-00125> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ablackack15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ablackack15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ablackack15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ablackack15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nortoh> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nortoh> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nortoh> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nortoh> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<celyr13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<celyr13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<celyr13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<celyr13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Raziel15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Raziel15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Raziel15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Raziel15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sjums> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sjums> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sjums> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SimonNL> Dutch channel stupid bot
<josspyker> de ops moeten ff mode +r zetten, dan stopt dit gespam
<SimonNL> * Unknown MODE flag
<jor3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jor3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jor3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jor3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SporkWitch16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SporkWitch16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SporkWitch16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SporkWitch16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aykut11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aykut11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aykut11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aykut11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Colti20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Colti20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Colti20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Colti20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Roedy8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Roedy8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Roedy8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Roedy8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<shenglong11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<shenglong11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<shenglong11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<shenglong11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MetaNova24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MetaNova24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MetaNova24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MetaNova24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<les2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<les2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<les2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<les2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<meti16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<meti16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<meti16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<meti16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CoJaBo4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CoJaBo4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CoJaBo4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CoJaBo4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bathtub_shark28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bathtub_shark28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bathtub_shark28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<samfty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<samfty> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<samfty> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<samfty> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<apetresc14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apetresc14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<apetresc14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<apetresc14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Colti9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Colti9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ExeciN8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ExeciN8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ExeciN8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ExeciN8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Raccoon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Raccoon> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Raccoon> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Raccoon> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<j-fish> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<j-fish> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<j-fish> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<j-fish> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Kamilion18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kamilion18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kamilion18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kamilion18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aykut3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aykut3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aykut3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aykut3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rkta> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rkta> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rkta> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rkta> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TBloemink18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TBloemink18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TBloemink18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TBloemink18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<KDDLB> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KDDLB> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KDDLB> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<KDDLB> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Colti23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Colti23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Colti23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Colti23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<r3m22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<r3m22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<r3m22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<r3m22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<raSter^15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<raSter^15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<raSter^15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raSter^15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kaptin> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kaptin> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<arubislander> kan iemand wat aan de spambots doen?
<oerheks> cees, commandoline SWAT johanvd misschien?
<oerheks> ik heb geen rechten :-(
<SleePy25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SleePy25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SleePy25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SleePy25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<No> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<No> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<No> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<No> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Yes_ma`am> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Yes_ma`am> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Yes_ma`am> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Yes_ma`am> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Thanks> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Thanks> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Thanks> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Thanks> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oerheks> !ops
<Kamilion29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kamilion29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kamilion29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kamilion29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
* JanC changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: https://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: https://www.ubuntu-nl.org/regels/ | Logs: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Onderhoud aan de server is on-going | registreer & log in om een vraag te stellen
<oerheks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2020-07-31
<remy^> ik had het al eerder gevraagd, maar vergeten..is er een goeie WYSIWYG html editor?
<coconut> remy^, nvu?
<oerheks> open office?
<remy^> nvu, ga ik ff chekken
<remy^> coconut, heb je een url van nvu..?
<remy^> word steeds doorgestuurd
<coconut> remy^, nvu.com ?
<remy^> zoals ik zie alleen mac en windows
<coconut> remy^, er is een linux port van de kompozer port van nvu
<coconut> staat alleen niet in de repo
<remy^> ok gedownt, hoe nu verder.. ik heb geen flauw benul
<remy^> ik doe het wel met open office.. thnx anyway
